# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kuljettajien poikkeamat linjan reitiltä

## kemkim

Onko bussi 615:lla uusi reitti? 13.2. kello 15:45 Rautatientorilla ollut vuoro meni normaalin Kaisaniemenkadun reitin sijasta Kaisaniemenrannan ja Kaisaniementien rantateiden kautta. Näin se ei käynyt lainkaan Kaisaniemen metroaseman pysäkillä. Miten usein kuskit kulkevat omia reittejään?

----------


## Jussi

Muutaman kerran olen muiden seutulinjojen huomannut käyttävän tuota reittiä. Seutulinjojen viimeinen pysäkki ennen Rautatientoria on Hakaniemi, joten ei niiltä yhtään pysäkkiä väliin tuon reitinvalinnan takia.

----------


## TEP70

Kaisaniemen pysäkki ei ole seutulinjojen pysäkki, mutta kyllä siitä huolimatta pitäisi matkustajat kyydissä ajaa reittiä pitkin loppuun asti.

----------


## JE

Itseni kohdalle on sattunut mm. bussikuski, joka (epähuomiossa?) ei ollut tarkistanut linjanumeroa. Ja niin linjalla 23 liikkui linjalle 423 kilvitetty bussi. Joku matkustaja sitten sanoi kuljettajalle, että numerohan on väärä. "Mitä väliä sillä on, mikä numero siellä on. Bussihan menee joka tapauksessa perille." Eikä muuten todellakaan ollut määränpääkilpiä siinä autossa. Reittipoikkeamakin on jonkun kerran sattunut, kun kuski on unohtanut mitä linjaa ajaa.

----------


## Safka

Aikoinaan (=ennen metroa) taisi kaikki Itä- ja Koillis-Helsingin linjojen reitit kulkea Kaisaniemenrannan kautta. Eli tuo on perinteinen reitti Rautatientorille päättyvillä linjoilla. Oikeestaan mukavaa, että joku vielä sitä kautta muistaa ajaa. Itsekin olen sille reitille muutaman kerran joutunut.
Ko. reitti saattaa nopeuttaa muutaman sekunnin matkaa ruuhka-aikaan mutta muuten sillä ei lie merkitystä. Kuski saattaa tietysti haluta viettää mahdollista taukoaikaansa Läntisellä teatterikujalla, jolloin reitin valinta on looginen.

----------


## kemkim

> Aikoinaan (=ennen metroa) taisi kaikki Itä- ja Koillis-Helsingin linjojen reitit kulkea Kaisaniemenrannan kautta. Eli tuo on perinteinen reitti Rautatientorille päättyvillä linjoilla. Oikeestaan mukavaa, että joku vielä sitä kautta muistaa ajaa. Itsekin olen sille reitille muutaman kerran joutunut.


Aika jännä kokemushan tuo oli, kuljettajana oli sellainen 60 vuoden tienoilla oleva herra, joka ilmeisesti vanhasta muististaan pyörähti tälle reitille kun huomasi edessä olevan ruuhkan. En kyllä ihmettele, miksi reittiä ei enää nykyään käytetä, sillä melko kapealta tuo tie vaikutti. Minkä takia sitä ylipäätään käytettiin siihen aikaan? Oikotienä busseille? Voisihan tuota kautta jonkun linjan nykyäänkin kierrättää, vaikka ihan maisemien takia. Turistibussit ajavat usein tuota reittiä

29.5.2002 kaikki Hakaniemen suunnasta Rautatientorille ja keskustan läpi ajavat bussit kulkivat sitä reittiä, valitettavasti Googlen välimuisti on jo tuhonnut tuon sivun enkä pääse tarkastamaan syytä.

----------


## 738

Keravan busseilla matkustaessa on tullut havaittua niiden käyttävän tuota reittiä melko usein ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## kuukanko

Harhaan ajamista sattuu vaikka kuinka usein. Esim. melkein joka kuussa näkyy, miten linja 360 keskustasta tullessa jatkaa Haagan liikenneympyrästä Vihdintielle, vaikka sen pitäisi mennä Pitäjänmäentielle.

Reitiltä eksymisen jälkeen onkin usein mielenkiintoista, miten bussi saadaan takaisin oikealle reitilleen. Olenpa matkaillut esim. nivelbussilla kevyen liikenteen väylää pitkin, kun se ei väärälle reitille ajamisen jälkeen taipunutkaan ympäri pelkän ajoradan leveydellä.

Toinen lukunsa on sitten tapaukset, joissa kuljettaja ei muista mitä linjaa hän ajaa. Viime vuonna menin linjalla 66A keskustasta Lauttasaareen iltaseitsemän jälkeen (jolloin 66A:n ei pitäisi enää kulkea). Kaapelitehtaan kohdalla kuski huomasi, että hänen pitäisikin ajaa 66:tta, heitti matkustajat pihalle ja peruutteli risteyksessä ympäri. Taisipa tuosta tulla sitten parit ajamattomat lähdöt 66:lle. Kerran 20N:ään noustessa Erottajalla linjakilvissä oli pelkkä 20, kun kysyin kuskilta eikö tämä olekaan 20N kuski vilkaisi vuorokirjaa ja totesi, että kylläpä tosiaan pitäisi olla, mutta että ei osaakaan sitä linjaa, voisinko jäädä neuvomaan mihin pitää ajaa.

Näitä oikoreittejä, jotka eivät jätä yhtään pysäkkiä väliin, on ainakin 21V:llä kiertäminen Kampista Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle Fredrikinkadun kautta (onnistui yhdessä vaiheessa myös 14:llä, 14B:llä ja 18:lla). Yleensä tämä reitti on hitaampi, mutta jos Rautatiekadulla on ruuhkaa on se nopeampi. Kun 17:llä ei vielä ollut pysäkkiä Messukeskukselle mennessä Kaivokadun länsipäässä, kiersivät kuljettajat Kaivokadun ruuhkia joskus ajamalla Mannerheimintieltä Postikadulle ja sieltä Kaivokadulle. Lauttasaareen mennessä 65A:lla ja 66A:lla Malminrinteen pohjoispäässä oleva kiertoliittymä on aika tiukka, jotkut kiertävät siihen tullessa Fredrikinkadun ja Urho Kekkosen kadun kautta, jolloin kiertoliittymässä ei tarvitse ajaa kuin puoli kierrosta.

----------


## vristo

Juu, kyllähän näitä poikkeamia sattuu itsekullekin. Mitähän minulle olisikaan sattunut vuosien 1991 ja 2005 välillä?

Tässä ainakin muutamia nyt mieleeni tulleita:

Olin ajanut aamulla ensin h57:aa ja sitten vuorossa oli muutama kierros h50:stä, joka luonnollisesti kääntyy Hakamäentieltä Ilmalaan päin. Kaikessa rauhassa kuitenkin painelin ko. risteyksestä suoraan, ikäänkuin h57. Välittömästi alkoi kuulua hieman hämmentyneitä kommentteja ("Mihin tämä bussi menee?") ja "Pysähtyy"-nappia painettiin heti niinikään. Ei muutakuin U-käännös seuraavassa mahdollisessa paikassa (liikennettä vaarantamatta luonnollisesti) ja takaisin omalle reitille.

Myös Itä-Helsingissä tuli kerran samanlainen moka. Ajelin ensin linjaa h86 ja sitten tauon jälkeen h88:ia. Ja ei muutakuin suoraan Kuvernöörintietä h86 reitin mukaisesti (kääntymättä h88:n reitille eli Yliskylään päin). Taas huomaisin virheeni välittömästi ja välittömästi etsimään sopivaa paikka täyskäännökselle. Kyllä sen bussinkin saa yllättävän ketterästi ympäri. Pahoittelin toki matkustajille, kuten edellisessäkin tapauksessa. Kun tulin Kaitalahden päättärille, pahoittelin vielä viimeisenä pois jäävälle rouvalle, joka puolestaan totesi, että "Ei se mitään... eikä muuten ollut ensimmäinen kerta".

h42:sella painelin aikanaan suoraan Hämeenlinnanväylää kääntymättä Kannelmäen liitymästä alas. Taisi olla Pitkäperjantai, mutta kuitenkin kohtalainen kuorma kyydissä. Pari tyttöä tuli sanomaan, että "eiks tuosta pitänyt kääntyä?". Totesin, että "Oho, anteeksi...": Ja sitten Kaivokselan liittymästä takaisin Helsinkiä kohti ja oikealle reitille. Kun sitten ihmisiä jäi pois, niin pahoittelin taas ylimääräistä sightseeingia (kuuluttamalla) ja kas kummaa: ihmiset taputtivat ja kehuivat, että olihan hyvin hoidettu homma. Tuli oikein hyvä mieli itsellekin.

Joitain muitakin on varmaan uran aikana ollut, mutta nämä tulivat nyt mieleen tällä kertaa.

Tarinoiden opetus: 
Jokainen tekee virheitä, se on luonnolista. Mutta miten sitten hoitaa sen jälkipyykin, se saattaa vaikuttaa aivan yllättävällä tavalla. Virheestä tuleekin kiitosta ja positiivista palautetta. On se kumma juttu  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Waltsu

Sattuuhan näitä Turussakin: kerran Runosmäkeen ajanut melko täysi ruuhkabussi kääntyikin yllättäen reitin varrella olevaa varikkoa kohti. Varikon avaralla pihalla sitten ympäri ja matka jatkui kuin ei mitään...

Toinen tapaus sattui lumipyryssä, kun Runosmäen bussi ei päässytkään Aurakatua ylös asti. Edellä ajanut taksi nimittäin pysähtyi yllättäen keskelle mäkeä kääntyäkseen vasemmalle pihaan. Siinä sitten peruuteltiin varovasti mäki alas, ja koska riittävän pitkälle ei voinut peruuttaa uutta vauhtia ottamaan, kuljettaja käänsi bussin Yliopistonkadulle (tuolloin vielä ihan normaali katu) ja ajoi Humaliston- ja Puutarhakadun kautta Maariankadulle. Samalla reissulla pysähdyttiin peilijäässä olleelle Parrantien pysäkille, josta lähteminen oli melkoista tuskaa. Ja kun kuljettaja ei sitä etanavauhtia uskaltanut pysäyttää (siihen olis jääty), niin oli "pakko" ajaa heti pysäkin jälkeen olevissa liikennevaloissa punaisia päin. Kuljettaja ei sentään kehdannut ajaa reitin mukaisesti risteyksen läpi suoraan, vaan kääntyi oikealle ja sieltä Suovantietä Markulantielle ja omalle reitille. Melkoista kiertelyä, mutta yhtään pysäkkiä ei jäänyt väliin!

Kolmas mainitsemisen arvoinen tapaus on se, kun näin linjan 15 auton ajavan Aninkaistensillalta Tampereentielle vaikka olisi pitänyt suunnata Virusmäentielle. Siinä saakin hetken miettiä, miten tilanteen korjaa jättämättä pysäkkejä väliin - siellä päin kun noita suljettuja kääntymisiä piisaa...

----------


## tkp

> Itseni kohdalle on sattunut mm. bussikuski, joka (epähuomiossa?) ei ollut tarkistanut linjanumeroa. Ja niin linjalla 23 liikkui linjalle 423 kilvitetty bussi.


Lienee kyseessä ollut Vantronin tai Brosen kauko-ohjattavat kilvet, jotka saattaa näyttää mita sattuu, ilman että niitä kuljettaja pystyy niitä pahemmin korjailemaan. Joskus nähnyt linjalla 62 bussin, joka sivukilven mukaan oli 52, ja takakilven mukaan 22   :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

Olin Leppävaarassa odottamassa linjaa 24. Katsoin aikataulusta että seuraava on 24T. Auto tuli ja lähti linjan 24 kilvin, vieläpä tuli kyytiin nainen joka kysyi, että meneekö tämä Karakallion kautta (24T menee). Kuski sanoi että ei, ja porhalsi linjan 24 reittiä koko matkan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TEP70

Onpa noita joitakin sattunut. Keväällä 1998 olin pitkästä aikaa h96:lla ja reitti oli tauon aikana muuttunut uuden Vuotien rakennustöiden vuoksi. Tuli sitten kierrettyä Columbuksen kautta, kun Vuotielle ei enää päässyt muuta reittiä ajettuani ohi oikeasta risteyksestä. Tuossa tilanteessa tuli sitten kuulutettua: "HKL tarjoaa tämän kierroksen", joka veti suut hymyyn.

Kerran olin nivelellä 109:llä keskellä yötä lisäliikenteessä ja siinä sitten ajatuksissani käännyin aseman jälkeen Bembölentielle. Joku huusi melko nopeasti takaa, että mihin tämä auto oikein menee.  :Smile:  Ei muuta kuin nivel ympäri T-risteyksessä ja takaisin.

109:llä huomasin kerran Karhusaaren kohdalla, että ohops, tämähän onkin T-vuoro. Juuri ehti kääntää kilvet vielä ennen Hanasaaren pysäkkiä, huomasikohan kukaan...  :Wink: 

741:llä on melkoista sokkeloa reitin lopussa Kuninkaanmäessä. Kerran kaupunkiin mennessä jatkoin sujuvasti eteenpäin pitkin Kuninkaanmäentietä, kun olisi pitänyt mennä Merkkipolun suuntaan. Tie alkoi näyttää siltä, ettei siitä busseja kulje, joten peruuttelin takaisin. Kukaan ei sanonut mitään.

Olin ensimmäistä kertaa 505:llä ja koska Verkkosaaren pää oli vähän outo, tulostin Linjaoppaasta kartan avuksi. Kuinka ollakaan, pysäkit oli merkitty väärälle puolelle katua, joten kiersin päätepysäkkikorttelin väärään suuntaan.

Tämä nyt ei ole varsinaisesti reitiltä poikkeaminen, mutta kerran tuli hiki, kun ajattelin ruokatauolla käydä Ruskeasuon hallissa etsimässä autoon jäähdytysnestettä, kun valo vilkkui jatkuvasti. Ajoinpa siinä sitten nivelellä Mannerheimintien puolen sivuovesta sisään sen kummempia ajattelematta ja totesin, että eihän täältä mahdukaan läpi.  :Shocked:  Hieman haasteellista oli peruuttaa auto pimeässä ulos sivuovesta, vieläpä kulmaan. Vähän pitkäjänteisemmällä päättelyllä olisi ehkä kannattanut mennä pesulinjojen kautta sisään.  :Embarassed:

----------


## LVi

> Reitiltä eksymisen jälkeen onkin usein mielenkiintoista, miten bussi saadaan takaisin oikealle reitilleen.


Kerranpa kuljettaja peruutti muutaman sata metriä Lahdenväylällä ajettuaan erkanemasta ohi.

----------


## kemkim

> Kerranpa kuljettaja peruutti muutaman sata metriä Lahdenväylällä ajettuaan erkanemasta ohi.


Kuulostaa kyllä aika vaaralliselta käytännöltä, kun yhtäkkiä 100 km/h ajaessa edestä löytyy peruuttava bussi... Viikissä on varmaan jollekin kuskille käynyt joskus moka. Siellähän on luiskat vain Helsingin suuntaan. Jos siitä läpi ajamisen sijasta erehdyksessä laskee alas Viikkiin, takaisin pääseminen Lahdenväylälle saattaa olla erittäin haasteellista. Pitää melkein ajaa sitten vanhaa Porvoontietä Tattarisuon ja Heikinlaakson kautta (entinen 732K reitti), jotta pääsee Kehä III:lle. Aikataulut huutavat tällaisen jälkeen hallelujaa...

----------


## a__m

> Pitää melkein ajaa sitten vanhaa Porvoontietä Tattarisuon ja Heikinlaakson kautta (entinen 732K reitti), jotta pääsee Kehä III:lle. Aikataulut huutavat tällaisen jälkeen hallelujaa...


Pääseehän onneksi Malmin hautausmaan takaa Kehä I:lle ja siitä pikaisesti takaisin nelostielle...

Reitti toimii toisinkin päin, lokakuussa syyspimeässä seiskavitosen kuljettaja ajeli huolettomasti moottoritienopeutta Pihlajamäen risteyksen ohi bussikaistaa pohjoisen suuntaan, sanoi muistaneensa erehdyksessä ajavansa Jakomäen 77:ää, josta oli äskettäin tullut ja vaihtanut 75:lle. Siinä sitten ajeltiin moottoritietä Kehä I:n kautta Tattariharjuntielle. Toivottavasti Viikin ja kehätien välillä ei ollut monta kyydinodottajaa... Pari täti-ihmistä lähti urhoollisesti uhmaamaan pimenevää iltaa kävellen Kehä I:n rampista Pihlajamäen suuntaan.

----------


## ultrix

Oudon paljon teillä siellä YTV-alueella sattuu noita linjamokia. :? Täällä Tampereella tiedän vain yhden tapauksen, kun linjan 18 kuski ajoi vanhasta tottumuksesta Atalasta Atanväylää ja kulki vanhaa reittiä kohti Aitolahdentietä, vaikka hänen olisi kuulunut kääntyä Orimuskadulle. Onneksi kuski huomasi sitten Aitolahdentien risteyksessä mokansa ja kääntyi takaisin, olisi leinolalaiset olleet närkästyneitä, kun bussi ei olisikaan saapunut...  :Smile:

----------


## anticop

Viimeksi taisin ajaa linjaa 509 Leppävaaran aseman kautta samalla tavalla kuin linjat 20, 26, 27. Jätin laituriin 25 matkustajat jotka jäivät Leppävaaraan, 
ja jatkoin Shellin kautta takaisin Turuntielle.
Ennen tätä taisin ajaa jokeria uutta reittiä pitkin, eli suoraan Otaniemestä Tapiolaan, erehdyksessä valitsin väärän paikan U-käännökseen,
menin parkkipaikalle Scalalla ja tein aikalailla kirjaimellisesti Austin Powersit (eteen-taakse-eteen-taakse).
Joskus aikoja sitten ajoin linjaa h43 Kehä I:n kautta kiertäen, kun alitajuisesti ajoin linjaa h42, vaikka piti kääntyä Haagaan.

----------


## TL

Kerran kuljettaja ajoi 550:llä Itäkeskuksen terminaalista suoraan Itäväylälle, josta silloin juuri käyttöön otetusta uudesta liittymästä alas Roihupeltoon ja normaalille reitilleen. Yhtään pysäkkiähän ei jää väliin, lähdön myöhästyessä tämä reitti lienee nopeampi.

----------


## SD202

Männä vuosina tuntui siltä, että HKL:n kuljettajien "erikoisosaamista" oli unohtaa, mitä reittiä ajavat, mutta nyttemmin muutkin liikennöitsijät ovat alkaneet tarjoamaan vaihtelua arkeen. Joulukuun 2004 viimeisellä viikolla nautin viimeisistä Concordia Busin laatikko-Wiimojen tarjoamista kyydeistä Vantaalla. Tuon viikon aikana kävi kolmasti niin, että kuljettaja unohti mitä reittiä on ajamassa:
Linjan v52 kuljettaja ajoi Myyrmäestä tullessa Kehä III:lla Lentoasemantien liittymän ohitse. Muut matkustajat eivät reagoineet asiaan mitenkään, joten kävin kuljettajan luona kysymässä "eikö äskeisestä liittymästä olisi pitänyt kääntyä?". Niinpä sitten kävimme Niittytien liittymässä kääntymässä ja ajoimme takaisin Lentoasemantien liittymään.
Toinen linjan v52 kuljettaja taasen ajoi Myyrmäestä tullessa Manttaalitien risteyksen ohitse. Tuosta selvittiin peruuttelemalla.
Linjan v50 kuljettaja oli Myyrmäestä tullessa ryhmittynyt Petikossa Riihimiehentiellä kääntyäkseen väärään suuntaan (siis vasemmalle kaistalle), jolloin kävin huomauttamassa, mihin meidän pitäisi kääntyä. Niinpä emme oikeastaan kerenneet ajamaan metriäkään reitin ulkopuolella.
En tiedä, oliko tuo joulukuun 2004 viimeisen viikon tapahtumaketju aivan puhdasta sattumaa, vai oliko Concordian kuljettajilla ajatukset jo jossain muualla. Seuraavalla viikolla linjoja v50 ja v52 kun ajoikin jo toinen liikennöitsijä...  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Vielä linjan 246 aikana muistan yhden tapauksen, kun odotin bussia Rastaalantiellä Karakallion risteyksessä. Kun bussi oli pysähtynyt valoihin huomasin sen olevan väärällä kaistalla(sillä siis, jolta käännytään Rastaalaan ja Jupperiin). Vihreiksi vaihduttua bussi kääntyi juuri sinne väärään suuntaan. Pysäkillä olijat tietenkin ihmettelivät. No, onneksi kuski tajusi kääntyä ympäri jo seuraavassa risteyksessä. Kuski olikin ulkomaalainen ja varmaan ekaa päivää linjalla.

Toinen tapaus sattui linjalla 205. Kuski ajoi ajatuksissaan Leppävaarasta tullessaan Perkkaantietä ohi Majurinkadun risteyksen, josta olisi pitänyt kääntyä. Käytiin sitten kääntymässä jossain Vermon raviradan nurkilla.

Nämä nyt olivat varsin pieniä kömmähdyksiä, mutta muuta minulle ei juuri nyt muistunut mieleen.

----------


## ilpo

Ajatuksissaan sitä tulee tehtyä kaikenlaista: Pari viikkoa sitten olin alkuiltapäivän ollut 102:lla, josta tarkoitus oli siirtyä tyhjänä R:torille 734:lle. No Kampin tulolaiturissa pistin "Ei liikenteessä" kilvet, sammutin sisävalot ja lähdin tarkoituksena ajaa Lapinlahdenkatu-Rautatiekadut-Arkadiankatu.. Mutta enkös töräyttänyt tunnelista tultuani suoraan - asiaan kuuluu tietysti tämän siirtymätaipaleen kiire: OTA 17:23, RT 18:00. No siinä sitten ajoin Hietalahti-Bulevardi-Mannerheimintie, ja olin ajoissa RT:n laiturissa klo 17:59:30.
Opetuksena siis että juuri ajateltu asia kilpien tyhjentämisineen ei paria minuuttia mielessä pysy jos "raiteet" vievät suoraan.

----------


## kemkim

> Ajatuksissaan sitä tulee tehtyä kaikenlaista: Pari viikkoa sitten olin alkuiltapäivän ollut 102:lla, josta tarkoitus oli siirtyä tyhjänä R:torille 734:lle.


Mitä reittiä muuten tarkalleen ajattelit ajaa? Kun mietin, että siirtymä Kampista Rautatientorille voi olla aika hankala bussille, jossa on iso kääntösäde. Kun Rautatientorille pääsee käsittääkseni vain Vilhonkadun tai Kaisaniementien kautta?

----------


## vko

> Mitä reittiä muuten tarkalleen ajattelit ajaa? Kun mietin, että siirtymä Kampista Rautatientorille voi olla aika hankala bussille, jossa on iso kääntösäde. Kun Rautatientorille pääsee käsittääkseni vain Vilhonkadun tai Kaisaniementien kautta?


Lapinrinne - Lapinlahdenkatu - Rautatiekadut - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Vilhonkatu - RT.  Hyvin mahtuu vaikka millä vekottimella, edellyttäen ettei matkalle osu väärinpysäköityjä autoja.

----------


## QS6

> Lapinrinne - Lapinlahdenkatu - Rautatiekadut - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Vilhonkatu - RT.  Hyvin mahtuu vaikka millä vekottimella, edellyttäen ettei matkalle osu väärinpysäköityjä autoja.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan tuo saattaa olla aikamoinen edellytys. Ainakin viikonloppuöisin pokaa ottavia/jättäviä takseja, järjettömästi pysäköityjä henkilöautoja ym. vaikeustasoa kohottavia obstaakkeleja tuntuu aina olevan. Itse olen usein Manskulta päin tullessa käynyt kääntämässä ihan Liisankadun risteyksessä asti.

Itse aiheesta eli harhaan ajoista: keskimäärin kerran vuodessa olen ajatuksissani ajanut linjan reitilta harhaan. Kyseenalainen ennätys oli eräänä jouluaattona. Ensin linjalla 132 Kampista tullessa Suomenojalle asti ottamaan vauhtia ja pian perään linjalla e35V normaalia, arkena ajettavaa reittiä Matinkartanontien kautta. Ajatukset tietysti kotona ja kinkussa.

----------


## allien777

Tänään kun olin matkalla kotiin h42:lla missasi kuski Kannelmäen liittymän ja sitten kääntymässä Kaivokselassa ja kun tultiin alas toisella liitymällä niin kävi kuski kääntymässä Kanneltien ja Perhekunnantien liikenneympyrässä että ei bussi missaisi Keriharjun pysäkkiä. Kuski oli ensimmäistä kertaa h42:lla.

----------


## wade

Tällainen viestiketju kun löytyi tässä selaillessani niin en voinut olla vastaamatta  :Very Happy: 

Tuossa itse asiassa tarkalleen kuukausi sitten, 15. lokakuuta koulun syysloman aikana, olin huvikseni pyörimässä ympäri Helsinkiä siinä torstai-iltapäivän ruuhkassa. Koskaan ennen en ollut ollut eksyneen kuskin kyydissä, mutta tuona iltapäivänä sain senkin sitten kokea - kahdesti!

14.01 Pirkkolasta lähti 62, jonka kuski ei ilmeisesti ollut linjaa koskaan ennen ajanut. Kohdassa, josta 22, 62 ja 66 kääntyvät Metsäpurontieltä Männikkötielle Maunulassa, kuski jatkoi 63:n reittiä suoraan. Vastaan tullut 63:n bussikuskikin antoi ohjeita, että olisi pitänyt kääntyä edellisestä risteyksestä. Kuski jatkoi sitten Metsäpurontien ja Pirkkolantien risteykseen ja käänsi auton ympäri. Meinasi vielä Metsälästä unohtaa kääntyä Tuusulanväylälle, ja Haapaniemessä pysähtyi epähuomiossa 65A/66A:n pysäkillä.

Eikä tässä vielä kaikki, päätän jatkaa Helsingissä kaartelua ja otan Rautatientorilta 75:n, lähtöaika 14.35.

Kyseisen bussinhan pitäisi ajaa Kustaa Vaasan tietä suoraan, eikä koukata Vanhankaupungin kautta. Kuski kuitenkin kääntyi Hämeentielle, tajusi heti erheensä huomattuaan ettei seuraavalla pysäkillä lukenut 75:n numeroa, ja alkoi etsiä käännöspaikkaa. Kävi ensin kääntymässä Kokkosenkadun päässä ja meinasi kääntyä Hämeentielle vasemmalle, joka ei ollut mahdollista, joten jatkettiin edelleen Hämeentietä oikealle.

Kuski kävi sitten vielä kääntymässä 52:n päätepysäkillä, jolloin muut matkustajat neuvoivat vain jatkamaan edelleen vasemmalle Koskelantielle ja sieltä takaisin Kustaa Vaasan tielle.

Hauskaa oli  :Very Happy: 

PS. Olisin lisännyt näistä reiteistä havainnollistavat karttakuvat, mutta en jostain syystä pystynyt lisäämään. Aina kuvaa lisätessäni väitti, etten ole sisäänkirjautunut.

----------


## Jompero

Pitää itseki nyt vastata kun tuli sattumoisin luettua tätä viestiketjua...

Vuoden 2004 joulukuussa, kun vielä oli semmoinen linja kuin h93 (Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus), hyppäsin kyytiin Itäkeskuksesta matkustaakseni Herttoniemeen. Autona oli HKL-BL 9111 ja kuljettajana naispuolinen kuljettaja, joka oli joutunut Koskelasta Varhaan kuljettajapulan takia. Hän meinasi ensin kääntyä Meripellontieltä Kauppakartanonkadulle, mutta siitä risteyksestä mistä pitäisi kääntyä Kunnalisneuvoksentielle hän meinasi ajaa ohi. No onni onnettomuudessa, neuvoin häntä koko matkan eikä harhaan menty, vaikka ei hänellä ollut helppoa löytää edes Marjaniemestä Roihuvuoreen päin. En tiedä miten seuraava sivu sitten meni Herttoniemestä Itäkeskukseen päin, mutta kyllä hän minulle vakuutteli pärjäävänsä.

Toinen tapaus jota en itse kokenut, mutta jonka kaverini koki oli seuraavanlainen. Hän oli 2009 alkuvuodesta menossa Myyrmäestä Tapiolaan 510:llä, ja kun bussin oli määrä kääntyä Tapiolaan kuljettaja jatkoikin suoraan Westendiin päin. Ystäväni ilmoitti ajovirheestä kuljettajalle, mutta tämä tokaisi tylysti " En ole ajanut 510:iä 5 vuoteen, mutta ei se ole koskaan aikaisemmin mennyt Tapiolaan!" Ystäväni sekä muutama muu kyydissä ollut matkustaja ei ollut asiasta aivan samaa mieltä ja he jäivät kyydistä.

Minä puolestaan en muista, että 510 olisi ikänä ajanut kiertämättä Tapiolaa. Ja mitä väliä mitä reittiä bussi aiemmin kulki, nykyistä reittiähän sitä pitäisi ajaa, eikä sitä vanhaa!

Luulisi, että HelBillä olisi vähän enemmän aikaa perehdyttää kuljettajiaan linjoihin, kun välitöntä kuljettajapulaa ei tänä vuonna ole ollut.

----------


## ess

Itsekin tullut joskus ajettua Helsingin raitiotielinjaa 6 Helsinginkadulle Töölön suuntaan. Onneksi tästä tuli välitöntä palautetta. Se ei tosin auttanut matkustajia, sillä pakko oli ajaa Töölön hallille asti ja sieltä kääntyä takaisin Arabian suuntaan.

----------


## Albert

> 14.01 Pirkkolasta lähti 62, jonka kuski ei ilmeisesti ollut linjaa koskaan ennen ajanut. Kohdassa, josta 22, 62 ja 66 kääntyvät Metsäpurontieltä Männikkötielle Maunulassa, kuski jatkoi 63:n reittiä suoraan.


Onpas outoa. Kerran kesäisenä sunnuntaiaamuna matkustin 14B:llä Munkkisaaren suuntaan. Ainakin Punavuoresta alkaen kuljettaja suunnisti A5-kokoisen reittikartan avulla. Ja hyvin meni. Luulisi, että näin yksikertainen apuväline löytyisi kaikilla liikennöitsijöillä kaikille linjoille.

----------


## aki

Matkustin To 18.2 klo 0.06 lähtevällä illan viimeisellä v51:llä töistä Vantaanportista kotiin Pähkinärinteeseen, yleensä olen aina viimeinen matkustaja bussin tullessa Lammaskujan pysäkille jossa jään pois, niin tälläkin kertaa. Yleensä bussi jatkaa tyhjänä Hämeenkylän päätepysäkille josta sitten lähtee Tuupakan varikolle, tällä kertaa kuski kuitenkin sammutti matkustamon valot jäätyäni pois ja kääntyi Lammaslammentielle josta edelleen Vihdintietä ja kehä III:sta varikolle. Mielestäni tuo on ihan hyväksyttävä tapa toimia jos Hämeenkylään ei ole menijöitä ja tuskin bussiin muutamalta loppupään pysäkiltä enää ketään on tulossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielestäni tuo on ihan hyväksyttävä tapa toimia jos Hämeenkylään ei ole menijöitä ja tuskin bussiin muutamalta loppupään pysäkiltä enää ketään on tulossa.


Entäs jos loppupään pysäkeiltä olisi joku ollut tulossa? Kyseinen lähtö on ajamaton lähtö ja kuljettajan toiminta on ehdottoman tuomittavaa.

----------


## Jufo

> Matkustin To 18.2 klo 0.06 lähtevällä illan viimeisellä v51:llä töistä Vantaanportista kotiin Pähkinärinteeseen, yleensä olen aina viimeinen matkustaja bussin tullessa Lammaskujan pysäkille jossa jään pois, niin tälläkin kertaa. Yleensä bussi jatkaa tyhjänä Hämeenkylän päätepysäkille josta sitten lähtee Tuupakan varikolle, tällä kertaa kuski kuitenkin sammutti matkustamon valot jäätyäni pois ja kääntyi Lammaslammentielle josta edelleen Vihdintietä ja kehä III:sta varikolle. Mielestäni tuo on ihan hyväksyttävä tapa toimia jos Hämeenkylään ei ole menijöitä ja tuskin bussiin muutamalta loppupään pysäkiltä enää ketään on tulossa.


Ehkä tämä on poikkeus pääkaupunkiseudulla mutta ainakin Tampereella on ollut ihan normaali käytäntö, että kuski lopettaa linjasivun kesken, jos kaikki matkustajat ovat poistuneet ja kyseessä on vuoron viimeinen sivu.

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni tuo on ihan hyväksyttävä tapa toimia jos Hämeenkylään ei ole menijöitä ja tuskin bussiin muutamalta loppupään pysäkiltä enää ketään on tulossa.


Aki, minunkin on tunnollisena joukkoliikenneammattilaisena todettava tällaisen toiminnan olevan ehdottoman tuomittavaa ja kuten kuukankokin totesi, tämä viimeinen linjasivu on tämän takia ajamaton linjasivu, josta ei makseta korvauksia. En voi kuin ihmtellä tällaista touhua ja sen hyväksymistä. Mitä, jos vaikka sinä olisit odottanut niillä viimeisillä pysäkeillä illan viimeistä bussivuoro, jota ei koskaan tullutkaan? Minua ainakin v***ttaisi. Sellaiseen, että "ei sieltä kuitenkaan ketään tule" ei ammattilanen mielestäni koskaan turvaudu. Me olemme siellä liikenteessä matkustajiamme, eikä mitään muuta varten. Liikenteentilaaja maksaa siitä, että sopimusliikenne hoidetaan asianmukaisesti, aina.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:45 ----------




> kääntyi Lammaslammentielle josta edelleen Vihdintietä ja kehä III:sta varikolle.


Linjan v51 loppupäästä jäi täten väliin kuusi pysäkkiä ennen päätepysäkkiä, mikä ei todellakaan ole ihan pikkujuttu enää. Vieläpä illan viimeinen lähtö, kuten totesit.

----------


## Tuomas

Voiko viimeisen pysäkinvälin jättää ajamatta, jos viimeistä edellisellä pysäkillä ei ole ketään, ja linja-auto on tyhjä?

h98A kiertää Vuosaaressa Rastilan metroaseman. Itäkeskukseen päin mennessä Vuotien ylittävältä sillalta näkee pysäkin, jolla linja pysähtyy. Saako sakkokierroksen jättää kiertämättä, jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä autossakaan?

Vastaus kumpaankin kysymykseen on ei, enkä itse lähde oikomaan: palkan saa joka minuutista, vaikka menisi ylitöiksikin. Mutta kyllä "kerran tai pari" on käynyt mielessä, onko tässä mitään järkeä.

----------


## vristo

Tuomas: voisiko asian enää paremmin todeta? Ei minusta; hyvä ajattelua ja suhtautumista työhön, arvon kolleega!  :Smile:

----------


## Resiina

Aikoinaan Lähilinjojen aikana kun kerava ei vielä kuulunut silloiseen YTV:n niin linjalla 738 oli aamun ruuhkalähtöjä jotka päättyi Helsinkiin ja sitten ajettiin takaisin keravalle tyhjänä, tuolloin ajettiin keravalla vielä vanhaa reitiä. eli Jaakkolasta suoraan moottoritielle. kyseillä lähdöillä oli tapana että jos ei viimeisatään Keravan viimeiseltä pysäkiltä tullut ketään ja auto oli tyhjä niin ajettiin suoraan varikolle. Keseisellä käytännöllä oli yhtiön johdon hiljainen hyväksyntä. Tosin tuolloin ei kyseisellä linjalla kelvannut muut kuin Lähilinjojen omat liput ja km tariffin liput ja Helsinkiläiset eivät todennäköisesti olisi maksaneet kalliimpaa lipun hintaa.
Linja 738 tuli seutuliikenteen piiriin vasta YTV aikana
Tuossa taitaa olla tähänasti pisin kuljettajan tekemä linjalta poikkeaminen kun yli puolet linjasta jäi ajamatta, mutta aika oli toisenlainen kuten edellä mainitsin ja linjaa ei rahoittanut ulkopuolinen taho (YTV) vaan linja oli liikennöitsijän omalla riskillä.

Erikoisin linjalta poikkeama omalla kohdalla oli kun ajoin linjan 633 viikonloppuvuoroa kun Ruskeasannan Shellin luona laturi hajosi, soitin päivystäjälle (Ilta ja viikonloppu päivystys hoidettiin porvoosta käsin), päivystäjältä sain ohjeen että yritä päästä varikolle ja ota sieltä toinen auto. Ensimmäisenä lakkas toimimasta "pysäkki" merkkiääni. Keravalla Kanniston jälkeen oli vielä muutama matkustaja, ilmoitin heille että teemme ylimääräisen varikkokäynnin. Ajoin varikolle ja siellä ajoin toisen auton viereen. Matkustajat siirtyivät toiseen autoon, jonka jälkeen ajoin suoraan Keravan asemalle(Ehdin jus seuraavaan lähtöön. Makustajille tuli pieni mutka matkaan mutta perille pääsivät.
Tosi tuo poikkeama johtui auton hajoamisesta. lopputulos loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin  :Smile: :

----------


## hylje

Eikös jossain päin maailmaa hiljaiseen aikaan ole teknisesti liikennettä, jota ei kuitenkaan käytännössä ajeta vaan tarjotaan taksipalveluita linja-ajon hintaan asiakkaalle?

----------


## Jufo

Joskus myös Expressbus-vuoro Helsinki - Tampere - Nokia lopetti reittinsä Tampereella Pispalan torin pysäkille, kun olin viimeinen matkustaja, joka poistui bussista ja Nokialle ei ollut matkustajia. Tosin tuossahan ei kai ole ongelmaa, jos matkustajia ei voi enää tulla kyytiin.

----------


## Resiina

> Eikös jossain päin maailmaa hiljaiseen aikaan ole teknisesti liikennettä, jota ei kuitenkaan käytännössä ajeta vaan tarjotaan taksipalveluita linja-ajon hintaan asiakkaalle?


Nykyisellä HSL alueella on kyseistä liikennettä Keravalla.
Linjalla 5 Sunnuntai iltasin muutama lähtö ja linjalla 8 Arkisin illat ja viikonloput melkein kokonaan, keskikesäliikenteessä kyseisen linjan liikenne on hoidettu kokonaan kutsutakseina.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Joskus kun matkustin linjalla 132, kuski ilmoitti viimestä edellisellä pysäkillä, ettei aio ajaa päättärille, vaan ajaa suoraan varikolle. Ei tuon takia joutunut kovin pitkää matkaa ylimääräistä kävelemään, joten ei tuolla nyt niin kovin suurta merkitystä ollut.

***

Onhan sitä sellaisiakin aikatauluja, kuten esimerkiksi Helsinki-Porkkala-aikataulut, jossa jonkin vuoron kohdalla on ilmoitettu, että bussi jatkaa reitin loppuun vain silloin kun matkustajia riittää. Jos oikeasti on joidenkin viimeisten vuorojen kanssa niin, ettei käytännössä katsoen koskaan loppumatkalla tule matkustajia kyytiin, voisi ihan hyvin aikatauluihin silloin merkata, ettei bussi jatka tietyn paikan ohi, ellei matkustajia ole. Mahdollisia matkustajia varten voisi tietenkin olla mahdollisuus puhelimella soittaen ilmoittaa, että he haluavat matkustaa pätkän linjan loppuosuudella. Tuli tässä mieleen, että esimerkiksi Espoon sisäisen linjan 85 viimeisen lähdön Espoon keskuksesta voisi niin haluttaessa muuttaa vain tarvittaessa ajettavaksi vaikkapa osuudelta Nupuri-Nuuksionpää. En usko, että Nupurin ja Nuuksionpään väliä kovin moni tuohon aikaan kulkee. 

Jos jonkun linjan kuljettajat kokevat turhanpäiväiseksi ajaa viimeistä bussia tyhjänä päättärille, niin eivätkö he ainakin periaatteessa voisi vaatia, että aitauluja muutetaan niin, että osa reitistä merkitään vain tarvittaessa ajettavaksi?

----------


## aki

> Linjan v51 loppupäästä jäi täten väliin kuusi pysäkkiä ennen päätepysäkkiä, mikä ei todellakaan ole ihan pikkujuttu enää. Vieläpä illan viimeinen lähtö, kuten totesit.


Itse asiassa täysin samaa reittiä ajaa tuohon aikaan myös linjat 324N ja 345N joista 324N tulee n.10min kuluttua tämän viimeisen 51:n jälkeen joten ei siellä mahdollinen matkustaja täysin mottiin jää!

----------


## vristo

> Joskus kun matkustin linjalla 132, kuski ilmoitti viimestä edellisellä pysäkillä, ettei aio ajaa päättärille, vaan ajaa suoraan varikolle. Ei tuon takia joutunut kovin pitkää matkaa ylimääräistä kävelemään, joten ei tuolla nyt niin kovin suurta merkitystä ollut.


Tilaajan näkökulmasta tällainenkin linjasivu on ajamaton. Mitään perustetta tuollaiselle toiminnalle ei ole.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:17 ----------




> Itse asiassa täysin samaa reittiä ajaa tuohon aikaan myös linjat 324N ja 345N joista 324N tulee n.10min kuluttua tämän viimeisen 51:n jälkeen joten ei siellä mahdollinen matkustaja täysin mottiin jää!


Katotaas, mitä liikenteentilaaja sanoisi, jos vaikka kääntäisin h58:n Herttoniemessä viimeisellä sivulla ympäri? Meneehän siitä vielä busseja jossain vaiheessa.

Yritän vain tällä kaikella sanoa, että sopimusliikenne on ja tulee olla sopimuksen mukaista. Mielestäni se täytyy olla sopimusliikenteen kuljettajan selkärangassa.

Lisäksi kuljettajat valittavat jatkuvasti vaikkapa liian kireistä hallisivuista, joten tällaiset oikaisut eivät palvele kun kartoitetaan linjojen todellisia ajoaikoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Usein linjalla h41 kuljettaja ei aio ajaa Kampintorin päättärille vaan vihasesti huutaa ulos jo Kampin metroasemalla. Eihän se ole kuin mitätön matka, mutta Kampintori on päätepysäkki ja duuni on ajaa perille.

----------


## Koala

> Itse asiassa täysin samaa reittiä ajaa tuohon aikaan myös linjat 324N ja 345N joista 324N tulee n.10min kuluttua tämän viimeisen 51:n jälkeen joten ei siellä mahdollinen matkustaja täysin mottiin jää!


? Ei varmasti ja kävelläkin voi... Olisitko yhtä suvaitsevainen jos sattuisi omalle kohdalle? Soittaisit valituspuhelun liikennöitsijälle joka toteaisi että ei me siellä jakseta ajella, tuleehan 345 10 min päästä?

----------


## MCW

> Usein linjalla h41 kuljettaja ei aio ajaa Kampintorin päättärille vaan vihasesti huutaa ulos jo Kampin metroasemalla. Eihän se ole kuin mitätön matka, mutta Kampintori on päätepysäkki ja duuni on ajaa perille.


Ihmeellistä toimintaa kun siihen metroaseman pysäkille ei kuitenkaan voi jäädä seisomaan tauon ajaksi, päätepysäkille on joka tapauksessa pakko ajaa. Ajelen itse mm noita 39/A, 41, 45 ja 47.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Kuinkahan moni nielisi purematta "jätänpä loput ajamatta, kun ei sieltä kuitenkaan kukaan tule" -tyyppisen palvelun ollessaan asiakkaana muilla aloilla?

Varmaan olisi mukavaa, kun kauppias panisi putiikin kiinni ennen aikojaan, kun ei sieltä ketään tule. Tai sähkölaitos panisi virrat poikki, kun ei sitä enää tähän aikaan kukaan käytä. Tai hätäkeskus kytkisi puhelimen pois päältä, kun ei sieltä enää kukaan soita. Tai sairaalahenkilökunta häipyisi, kun ei sieltä enää ketään potilaita tule...

Oikeat ammattilaiset hoitavat tehtävänsä loppuun asti, kuten vristo, Tuomas ja MCW ovat todenneet.

Valitettavasti bussin rattiin eksyy joskus muunkinlaista väkeä. Paha poikkeama linjan reitiltä on, että "kuski" ei viitsi pysähtyä pysäkille matkustajien ottamista tai jättämistä varten. Kaikkein inhottavinta on, kun selkeästi kättä heiluttava lapsi jätetään tylysti pysäkille ja asiasta huomauttavat matkustajat saavat kuulla v-alkuista raivoamista. Melkoista ammattitaidottomuutta osoittaa myös se, kun pysähtyy-valon palaessa huudetaan pois pyrkivälle matkustajalle: "Mulla on kiire, ei tässä joka kohdassa ehdi pysähdellä."

Onneksi tuo on harvinaista, mutta jo yksikin tapaus on liikaa ja syö kansalaisten luottamusta joukkoliikenteeseen. Välinpitämättömän kuskin kiireet lopettanee viimeistään työpaikan menetys linjan lakkautuksen myötä. Sehän on edessä, jos mahdolliset matkustajatkin alkavat ajatella, että "ei se bussi kuitenkaan tule eikä ainakaan pysähdy".

----------


## aki

Tänään matkustin iltapäiväruuhkassa linjalla v54 Pakkalasta Myyrmäkeen, kuski ilmeisesti unohti mitä linjaa on ajamassa kun Vantaankosken aseman kohdalla porhaltikin suoraan Martinkyläntietä vaikka olisi pitänyt kääntyä vasemmalle Kivivuorentielle, hassua oli se että Laajavuorentiellä K-supermarketin edessä olevalta pysäkiltä olisi ollut tulossa kyytiin pari matkustajaa mutta kuski ajoi kovaa vauhtia ohi! Muisti ilmeisesti että ei ollut oikealla reitillä ja päätti jättää matkustajat odottamaan "oikean" linjan bussia, olisiko tuosta nyt iso vaiva ollut jos olisi ne päästänyt kyytiin. ei ollut eka kerta kun tuolla suunnalla kuski lähtee yllättäen eri linjan reitille! Olisiko sillä jotain tekemistä asian kanssa kun kuskit joutuvat ajamaan päivän aikana useita eri linjoja ristiin rastiin niin kyllä siinä saattaa välillä erehtyä väärälle reitille!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Varmaan olisi mukavaa, kun kauppias panisi putiikin kiinni ennen aikojaan, kun ei sieltä ketään tule. Tai sähkölaitos panisi virrat poikki, kun ei sitä enää tähän aikaan kukaan käytä. Tai hätäkeskus kytkisi puhelimen pois päältä, kun ei sieltä enää kukaan soita. Tai sairaalahenkilökunta häipyisi, kun ei sieltä enää ketään potilaita tule...


Off-topic, mutta juuri näin minulle kävi eräänä perjantaina joulukuussa asioidessani Tampereella Elisan Hallituskadun liikkeessä. Tarkoitus oli irtisanoa TTV:n kaapelikortti, ja puhelimessa oli neuvottu kiikuttamaan se liikkeeseen. Sulkemisaika oli klo 18.00 ja kauhealla kiireellä saavuin paikalle klo 17.45. Ovi oli jo lukossa, mutta sisällä oli myyjiä rupattelemassa keskenään. Hakkasin ovea viisi minuuttia ja laiskasti vain vilkuilivat että kukahan siellä yrittää sisään. Soitin jo kännykällä Elisan asiakaspalveluunkin ilmoittaakseni asiasta. Lopulta kun joku toinen asiakas poistui, sain jalkani oven väliin ja pääsin selittämään asiani myyjälle tuulikaapissa.

Ihan käsittämätöntä toimintaa. Minusta tuollainen liikkeen etukäteen sulkeminen koko henkilökunnan yhteistoiminnalla on työnantajan petkuttamista ja siten irtisanomisperuste. Puhumattakaan mitä lämpimiä ajatuksia itse asiakkaana ajattelin.

Jos tällaista tapahtuu joukkoliikenteessä, niin rupeaa kyllä ärräpäät lentämään, vaikka kyse olisi kuinka pienistä oikomisista.

----------


## ultrix

Oikominen on minun puolestani ihan OK, kunhan yhtään ainutta pysäkkiä ei jää välistä. Harvassa tosin lienee ne rinnakkaisväylät, joita ylipäänsä on mahdollista käyttää ilman pysäkkien skippausta.

----------


## vristo

> Oikominen on minun puolestani ihan OK, kunhan yhtään ainutta pysäkkiä ei jää välistä. Harvassa tosin lienee ne rinnakkaisväylät, joita ylipäänsä on mahdollista käyttää ilman pysäkkien skippausta.


Tämäkin saattaa johtaa eriarvoiseen toimintaan bussinkuljettajia ja joukkoliikenteen asiakkaita kohtaan. 

Esimerkkinä mainitsen vaikkapa jo edesmenneet Kasarmintorin ruuhkalinjat (mm. 64S, 71S ja 77S). 

Noilla linjoilla oli nimittäin kuljettajia, jotka ajoivat suoraan Unioninkatua Aleksille ja siitä oikealle kääntyen sekä siitä edelleen omalle reitille (Snellmaninkatu-Kirkkokatu-Unioninkatu), kun havaitsivat, että em. bussien virallisilla reittikaduilla oli liikaa ruuhkaa. Tässäkään tapauksessa ei jäänyt yhtään pysäkkiä väliin, mutta Kasarintorin linjojen viimeisinä vuosina virallinen reittihän meni niin, että Unioninkadulta käännyttiin oikealle Etelä-Espalle ja siitä edelleen samaa reittiä, kuin h16 (Havis Amanda-Katarinakatu-Snellmaninkaru-Kirkkokatu-Unioninkatu). Tämä taas alkoi johtaa siihen, että matkustajat alkoivat ehdottelemaan/käskemään niitä kuljettajia ("muutkin kuljettajat ajavat tuota kautta"), jotka halusivat noudattamaan ohjeita tunnon tarkasti ja ajaa linjojen oikeaa reittiä pitkin. Oikaisevat kuljettajat olivat taas "hyviä kuljettajia" ja "hyviä matkustajapalvelijoita". 


Toinen esimerkkini ei ole varsinaisesti oikaisu, mutta myös esimerkki siitä, kuinka ns. sooloilu saattaa tehdä kovankin karhunpalveluksen:

Bussilinjan h14B päätepysäkki oli vuosikausia Munkkisaaressa, bussilinjan h16 entisellä kääntöpaikalla. Jotkin kuljettajat "palvelivat" matkustajiaan niin, että ajoivat kuitenkin linjan nykyiselle päätepysäkille eli Hernesaareen, saakka. Kun taas vuorossa oli kuljettaja, joka tunnollisesti päätti linjan ko. linja viralliselle päätepysäkille (Munkkisaareen), oli matkustajia, jotka pitivät häntä "virkaintoisena k****nä" ja liian pitkälle ajavat kuljettajat olivat "hyviä tyyppejä". Myönnän itsekin ajaneeni aikanaan tuonne Munkkisaareen saakka, kun aikaa oli, mutta joinain kertoina, kun sitä ei ollutkaan, sain osakseni ihmettelyä, kun käännyin niin aikaisin. Lopetin tuon homman hyvissä ajoin. Osa matkustajista alkoi jopa luulla, että linja h14B ajoi tuolloin oikeasti Hernesaareen saakka ja onneksi ko. linja muutettiin sittemmin kulkemaan virallisesti sinne, jolloin epäselvyydet loppuivat.

Pääsääntö on aina, että linjalta poikeaminen vaatii kaikissa olosuhteissa vähintään esimiehen tai liikenteentilaajan lupaa, jotta epäselviltä tilanteilta vältytään ja palvellaan kaikkia matkustajia tasa-arvoisesti. Sehän on joukkoliikenteen yksi päätarkoituksiakin.

----------


## TEP70

> Oikominen on minun puolestani ihan OK, kunhan yhtään ainutta pysäkkiä ei jää välistä. Harvassa tosin lienee ne rinnakkaisväylät, joita ylipäänsä on mahdollista käyttää ilman pysäkkien skippausta.


Takavuosina taisi olla yleistäkin, että seutulinjat kääntyivät tullessaan Hakaniemestä kohti Rautatientoria Pitkänsillan jälkeen oikealle Kaisaniemen rantaan. En osaa sanoa, onko tuo mikään oikaisu, mutta liikennevaloja sillä ainakin välttää. Ja voi viettää taukonsa Läntisellä teatterikujalla. Nykyisin ko. kadulla taitaa olla pysäköinti kielletty. Yhtään pysäkkiä ei jäänyt välistä, mutta tietenkin on matkustajan näkökulmasta aika erikoista, että bussit menevät täysin sattumanvaraisesti kuljettajasta riippuen reitin viimeiset pätkät. Mahtoiko Kaisaniemenrannan kautta ajaminen olla millään linjalla koskaan vakioreitti? Poikkeusreittinähän sitä on käytetty useinkin.

----------


## LateZ

> Mahtoiko Kaisaniemenrannan kautta ajaminen olla millään linjalla koskaan vakioreitti? Poikkeusreittinähän sitä on käytetty useinkin.


Ennenhän Teatterikujalla oli lähtöpysäkki Keravan linjoille 633 ja 733. Myös Hyrylän suunnan 632 ja 635 muistaakseni lähtivät sieltä, joten ajo luonnollisesti tapahtui Kaisaniemenrannan kautta.

Pysäköinti Teatterikujalla sen Keravan pysäkin kohdalla oli pitkään sallittua, joten sinne parkkiin ajaminen oli ihan fiksua. Näkyy siellä vieläkin busseja välillä.

----------


## Automies

> Pääsääntö on aina, että linjalta poikeaminen vaatii kaikissa olosuhteissa vähintään esimiehen tai liikenteentilaajan lupaa, jotta epäselviltä tilanteilta vältytään ja palvellaan kaikkia matkustajia tasa-arvoisesti. Sehän on joukkoliikenteen yksi päätarkoituksiakin.



Tänään ajaessani linjaa h22 oli Satamaradankadun pysäkkien kohdalla jokin kaivuutyömaa. Jouduin kiertää Kustaankadun kautta. Esimies, HSL:n poikkeusinfo ja matkustajat tiesivät asiasta yhtä vähän kuin minäkin. Aina ei näemmä tieto kulje joka suuntaan.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään ajaessani linjaa h22 oli Satamaradankadun pysäkkien kohdalla jokin kaivuutyömaa. Jouduin kiertää Kustaankadun kautta. Esimies, HSL:n poikkeusinfo ja matkustajat tiesivät asiasta yhtä vähän kuin minäkin. Aina ei näemmä tieto kulje joka suuntaan.


Minua toi risteys ja eteenkin sen vielä ahtaammaksi tekevä työmaa ärsyttivät siinä määrin, että otin ihan kuvan muistoksi:

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Liikennek...aradankatu.jpg

Katsokaas nyt sitä risteystä: olen kuvassa odottamassa risteyksen jonkinlaista vapautumista. Minun suunnalta tulevalla on edessään kärkikolmio, ja siten pitää väistää kaikkia. Tavoite on kääntyä edellänäkyvässä risteyksessä ensin oikealle ja ryhmittäytyä sen vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistalle. Mutta... tukkien kaiken muun liikenteen. Homman vaikeusastetta saadaan lisättyä vielä huomattavasti jos vastaan tulee toinen h22:nen ja kaikki ovat hetken aikaa jumisssa.

Mutta oikeasti, vaikka mun pitää, ja haluankin,  liikenteessä olla aina kohtelijas ja näyttää esimerkkiä. Mutta, jotta h22 saataisiin edes joskus kulkemaan tuon risteyksen läpi, täytyy käyttää hyväkseen isoa kokoakin ja vieläpä hiemn röyhkeyttäkin peliin, mutta kaikki tämä hyväntahtoisesti.  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

Tampereella on linjalla 24 sijoitettu keskustorin päätepysäkki sijoitettu siten, että sinne ajetaan kiertämällä kortteli ympäri, ja näin saadaan samalla auto käännettyä valmiiksi paluusuuntaan lähtöä varten oikeaan suuntaan.

Tätä päätepysäkkiä edeltävä pysäkki sijaitsee Satakunnankadulla vähän ennen paikkaa, josta tälle korttelikierrokselle lähdettäisiin. Jos auto tyhjenee viimeisellä sivulla tällä pysäkillä, ei mielestäni ole tarpeellista ajaa päätepysäkille asti. Väliin ei jää yhtään ainutta pysäkkiä. Luonnollisesti, jos matkustajia on kyydissä, tämä lenkki kierretään ja sitten lähdetään vasta hallin suuntaan.  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

Eilen odottelin s532:aa Juvankartanontien pysäkillä muksuni kanssa noin kymmentä vaille neljä, mutta bussipa paineli suoraan Juvan teollisuuskatua eteenpäin, jättäen tyystin väliin koko Juvankartanontien ja Niipperintien alkupään osion. Kyseessä EI siis ollut K-vuoro. Soitinpa siitä sitten Nobinalle ja joku virolaisella aksentilla puhuva ajojärjestelijä linjan toisessa päässä sitten lupasi ottaa yhteyttä kuljettajaan ja huomauttaa asiasta.  Että näin Nobinalla...

----------


## Waltsu

Tapaus Turusta tältä iltapäivältä: Huomasin linjan 23 Kauppatorille tulevan Pohjoiskaarelta Runosmäestä ja kääntyvän kohti Tamperetta. Kuljettajalla oli ilmeisesti ollut "vaihde väärin" moottoritien lopussa ja matka jatkui V-reittiä suoraan valtatietä, kun olisi pitänyt ajaa normaalireittiä Kärsämäen kautta... Mutta virtuaalinen vaihderauta oli käynyt ja paluu oikealle reitille oli hyvässä vauhdissa!

Tapaus samasta kaupungista toissa syksyltä: Olin eräänä sadepäivänä tulossa Orikedolta keskustaan, ja koska pysäkillä ei ollut katosta, odottelin bussia työpaikan ulko-ovella lipan alla. Ovelta on hyvä näkyvyys edelliselle pysäkille, joten olisin hyvin ehtinyt omalle pysäkille bussin tullessa. Kävi kuitenkin niin onnettomasti, että tuo Saramäestä tuleva bussi kiersikin sillä kertaa Orikedon lenkin väärinpäin! En siis tietenkään huomannut sen lähestyvän saati ehtinyt pysäkille heiluttelemaan. Bussi meni menojaan, ja minä sateeseen kävelemään... 

Jos kuljettaja olikin huomannut erehdyksensä, niin ei kai hän varsinaisesti virhettäkään tehnyt? Todennäköisesti hän olisi poiminut asiakkaan kyytiin väärältä puolelta katua. Eikä pysäkillä ollut asiakasta, joten kukaan ei jäänyt kyydittä? Mutta toisaalta, asiakas olisi ollut pysäkillä, jos kuljettaja olisi ajanut oikein...

----------


## TEP70

> Jos kuljettaja olikin huomannut erehdyksensä, niin ei kai hän varsinaisesti virhettäkään tehnyt? Todennäköisesti hän olisi poiminut asiakkaan kyytiin väärältä puolelta katua. Eikä pysäkillä ollut asiakasta, joten kukaan ei jäänyt kyydittä? Mutta toisaalta, asiakas olisi ollut pysäkillä, jos kuljettaja olisi ajanut oikein...


Tällainen tapaus sattui itsellekin linjalla 505 Verkkosaaressa Helsingissä. En ollut siellä aikaisemmin ollut ja tulostin Verkkosaaren pään reittikartan ennen linjalle lähtöä. No, sattui niin erikoinen tilanne, että YTV:n karttapalvelusta tulostui pysäkit väärälle puolen katua, minkä johdosta kiersin ensimmäisellä kierroksella Verkkosaaren lenkin väärään suuntaan. Siellä sitten ihmettelin, että jotain outoa tässä nyt on.  :Smile:  Eli syitä virheisiin voi olla monenlaisia.

----------


## Laituri

> Jos auto tyhjenee viimeisellä sivulla tällä pysäkillä


Vastaavantyyppisesti olisi Paunun linja 65 Pirkkalasta Hervantaan päättyvä aamuvuoro. Jos auto tyhjenee jo Hervannan valtaväylän pysäkeille, ei ehkä ajeta Tieteenkadun kautta ...




> Luonnollisesti, jos matkustajia on kyydissä


Jos joku on menossa Pirkkalasta Hervannan Shellin pysäkille tai edeltävälle Tieteenkadun pysäkille. Kyseessä on siis aikataulun mukaan TTY:lle päättyvä vuoro.

Lisäys:

Tampereen linja 7 (Veolia) 
Kerran Pirkkahallin suuntaan kuljettaja huomasi heti, että onkin Toivion kautta ajettava vuoro. Peruutti arviolta 100 metriä T-reitille.

----------


## trumanb

> Minua toi risteys ja eteenkin sen vielä ahtaammaksi tekevä työmaa ärsyttivät siinä määrin, että otin ihan kuvan muistoksi


Tässä kun on kuljettajien ammattitaidosta yms. puhuttu, niin mitenkäs sitten se, että kuljettaja ottaa kameralla kuvia kesken ajon? Siinä saattaa tulla vaikka mitä vaaratilanteita, kun kuljettaja näprää kameransa kanssa.

Eikä se edes kuulu mitenkään työnkuvaan. Ei kaupanmyyjäkään kassalla istuessaan ota kuvia, vaan keskittyy työhönsä.

----------


## tkp

> Tässä kun on kuljettajien ammattitaidosta yms. puhuttu, niin mitenkäs sitten se, että kuljettaja ottaa kameralla kuvia kesken ajon? Siinä saattaa tulla vaikka mitä vaaratilanteita, kun kuljettaja näprää kameransa kanssa.
> 
> Eikä se edes kuulu mitenkään työnkuvaan. Ei kaupanmyyjäkään kassalla istuessaan ota kuvia, vaan keskittyy työhönsä.


Minusta tuo näyttää siltä että bussi seisoo paikallaan ruuhkassa.... Ja kyllä se kaupan kassakin ilmoittaa esimiehelleen epäkohdista jotka häiritsevät tai vaikeuttavat työntekoa.

----------


## vristo

> Tässä kun on kuljettajien ammattitaidosta yms. puhuttu, niin mitenkäs sitten se, että kuljettaja ottaa kameralla kuvia kesken ajon? Siinä saattaa tulla vaikka mitä vaaratilanteita, kun kuljettaja näprää kameransa kanssa.
> 
> Eikä se edes kuulu mitenkään työnkuvaan. Ei kaupanmyyjäkään kassalla istuessaan ota kuvia, vaan keskittyy työhönsä.


Heh! Hyvä kun huolehdit asiasta, mutta toivottavasti todellakin huomaat, että noissa kuvissa nimenomaan *seistään* ruuhkissa (tai ollaan pysäkillä tms.), eikä yhtäkään kuvaa ole otettu varsinaisesti ajon aikana. Omasta mielestäni on tärkeää tuoda julki joukkoliikenteen ongelmakohtia ja sitä kautta mahdollisesti vaikuttaa asioihin. Kännykkäkamerallani kuvan ottaminen onnistuu lisäksi napin painalluksella.

----------


## wade

Lauantai 17.4.:
HelB 605 (Yosa) / h42 lähtö 20.54 Erottajalta, kuski unohti kääntyä oikeasta liittymästä kohti Kannelmäkeä joten käytiin kääntymässä h47:n reitin pohjoispäässä Vantaan puolella ympäri  :Very Happy:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lauantai 17.4.:
> HelB 605 (Yosa) / h42 lähtö 20.54 Erottajalta, kuski unohti kääntyä oikeasta liittymästä kohti Kannelmäkeä joten käytiin kääntymässä h47:n reitin pohjoispäässä Vantaan puolella ympäri


Viime talvena todistin samantyyppistä tapahtumaa linjalla h43, kun kuljettaja ajoi epähuomiossa rampin ohi. Tässä tapauksessa ratkaisu oli peruuttaa moottoritien laidassa muutama sata metriä hätävilkut päällä. Onneksi oli jo ilta ja liikennettä melko vähän.

----------


## Samppa

> Viime talvena todistin samantyyppistä tapahtumaa linjalla h43, kun kuljettaja ajoi epähuomiossa rampin ohi. Tässä tapauksessa ratkaisu oli peruuttaa moottoritien laidassa muutama sata metriä hätävilkut päällä. Onneksi oli jo ilta ja liikennettä melko vähän.


Tarkkaan ottaen Hämeenlinnanväylä Hakamäentien ja Kehä III:n välillä ei ole moottoritietä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viime talvena todistin samantyyppistä tapahtumaa linjalla h43, kun kuljettaja ajoi epähuomiossa rampin ohi. Tässä tapauksessa ratkaisu oli peruuttaa moottoritien laidassa muutama sata metriä hätävilkut päällä. Onneksi oli jo ilta ja liikennettä melko vähän.


Tämä on kyllä hengenvaarallista touhua. Ilmoitus liikennöitsijälle ja poliisille ja kortti pois.

Rampin ohi ajaminen on yksi juttu, mutta tuollainen toilailu on täysin käsittämätöntä. Seuraavasta liittymästä ylös ja ympäri ja kiltisti takaisinpäin on ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Kyllä turvallisuus tulee aina ensin, vaikka sitten pari minuuttia kuluisikin hukkaan.

----------


## tkp

> Tämä on kyllä hengenvaarallista touhua. Ilmoitus liikennöitsijälle ja poliisille ja kortti pois.


Ei taida poliisi tuosta vielä korttia pois ottaa.. Sakot varmaankin antaa. Kuten sanottua, Hämeenlinnanväylä on moottoritietä vasta Kehä III:sen liittymän jälkeen.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Mie olen harhaillut vaikka kuinka ja monta kertaa, myönnän sen ihan rehellisesti. Tässä muutama tyypillisin ajovirhe:

Ensin ajettuani 14 kierrosta linjaa h83, sitten siirryttyäni h59:lle, tie vei väkisinkin Herttoniemen terminaalista Tammisalon suuntaan... No, sitten vain Linnanrakentajankadun risteyksessä teli ympäri...  :Smile: 

Toinen tyypillinen paikka on Pasilan silta, jossa tulee kääntyiltyä väärin, milloin lähtee h58:lla kohti Ilmalantoria, milloin kohti Junailijankujan pysäkkiä... 

Koskaan ei kukaan ole kuitenkaan hermostunut, eikä itseasiassa edes kritiikkiä esittänyt, kun olen asiallisesti pyytänyt anteeksi hetken viivästymistä.

----------


## rioshin

Ihmettelen, että eikö kuljettajat seuraa tiedotteita varikoilla, Metro-lehdessä yms poikkeusreiteistä?

Olin siis eilen linjalla 70T liikenteessä ruuhkavuorossa ja olin jo useamman päivän ollut tietoinen eilen alkaneesta Kampin alueen liikenteen muuttumisesta. Siellä sitten lähtöpysäkille Tennispalatsin vieressä odotellessa katselin, kuinka moni 39(A), 41, 45, 47 ja 70T tulevat vakituista Fredrikinkadun reittiä pitkin Kamppia kohti...

Odottelenkin sitten kesäkuun alussa astuvaa 21V:tä, 55(A/K/AK), 65A, 66A reittimuutosta - kuinka opimme menemäänkin Pohjoista ja Eteläistä Rautatienkatua, sen sijaan, että menemme Simonkatua ylös ja alas...

----------


## ilpo

> Odottelenkin sitten kesäkuun alussa astuvaa 21V:tä, 55(A/K/AK), 65A, 66A reittimuutosta - kuinka opimme menemäänkin Pohjoista ja Eteläistä Rautatienkatua, sen sijaan, että menemme Simonkatua ylös ja alas...


Tämä peruttu HSL-Liikenteessä -sivun mukaan (joka ilmestyi mm. Metro-lehdessä 3.5.)

----------


## MrArakawa

Linjan h51 muuttunut reitti Kalliossa tuntuu edelleen olevan osalle kuljettajista vieras. Varsin usein näkee bussin jatkavan Fleminginkatua aina Helsinginkadulle asti, kuten ennen Konalan suuntaan ajettiin. Valtaosa vuoroista toki koukkaa oikeaoppisesti Kaarlenkadun kautta, mutta itse en ainakaan Kaarlenkadun pysäkillä viitsisi 51:stä em. syystä odotella.

----------


## 339-DF

Miksi 51:n reitti on muuttunut ja onko muutos pysyvä?

Flemarilla Hesarin kulmassa suunnassa keskustaan oleva bussipysäkki näkyy olevan huputettu. Mistä tämä johtuu ja onko tuo myös pysyvä olotila? Olettaisin, ettei Flemarin ja AKK:n kulman pysäkkikään ole sitten enää bussien käytössä. 51 kai ajoi siitäkin.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Miksi 51:n reitti on muuttunut ja onko muutos pysyvä?
> 
> Flemarilla Hesarin kulmassa suunnassa keskustaan oleva bussipysäkki näkyy olevan huputettu. Mistä tämä johtuu ja onko tuo myös pysyvä olotila? Olettaisin, ettei Flemarin ja AKK:n kulman pysäkkikään ole sitten enää bussien käytössä. 51 kai ajoi siitäkin.


Jos tarkoitat Flemarilla AKK:n kulmassa olevaa pysäkkiä, niin sehän oli linjan 17 käytössä. Siinä oli pitkään teskti "ei käytössä", mutta nyt viikonloppuna huomasin että koko katos oli hävinnyt. Paikalla oli vain uusi sileä asfaltti.

Ei kai 51 ole tuosta koskaan kulkenut?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai 51 ole tuosta koskaan kulkenut?


Voi olla ettei ole, en tiedä. Outoa silti, että Flemarille ratatöiden yhteydessä tehtiin nämä bussipysäkit, jos ei niille ollut tulossakaan mitään käyttöä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Outoa silti, ett Flemarille ratatiden yhteydess tehtiin nm bussipyskit, jos ei niille ollut tulossakaan mitn kytt.


Mys linja 50 kytti niit.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Miksi 51:n reitti on muuttunut ja onko muutos pysyv?


Johtuisikohan reitinmuutos Helsinginkadulle rakennetusta uudesta ratikkapyskist, joka kaventaa autokaistaa ja tekee bussilla kntymisen vaikeaksi. Toisaalta ketterstihn tuosta tuntuu bussi menevn, taas tuli 51 vr reitti vastaan tiistaiaamuna - viimeksi nin vappuviikolla. Toinen syy voisi olla alueella sijainnut 51:n bussipyskki, jonka ei ehk katsottu mahtuvan uusiin liikennejrjestelyihin. Ahdasta on tosin mys korvaavalla pyskill Kaarlenkadulla ratikoiden ja bussien kohdatessa.

----------


## a__m

> Linjan h51 muuttunut reitti Kalliossa tuntuu edelleen olevan osalle kuljettajista vieras. Varsin usein nkee bussin jatkavan Fleminginkatua aina Helsinginkadulle asti, kuten ennen Konalan suuntaan ajettiin. Valtaosa vuoroista toki koukkaa oikeaoppisesti Kaarlenkadun kautta, mutta itse en ainakaan Kaarlenkadun pyskill viitsisi 51:st em. syyst odotella.


Onpas hupaisaa. Kun itse olin Veolialla keikalla kesst vuoden 2008 loppuun, kulki 51 Konalan suuntaan reitti Franzninkatu-Kaarlenkatu-Helsinginkatu about syyskuusta 2008 alkaen. Veolia ainakin ohjeisti kuljettajiaan tarkkaan oikeista poikkeusreiteist, jotka tuolloin tuntuivat vaihtuvan viikoittain (radanrakennustistkin johtuen). Franzninkatu on kyll jyrkkyydestn johtuen vhn jrjenvastainen bussikatu, mutta aina siit maltilla selvittiin.

Ja Sfflehn nyt taittui kulmasta kuin kulmasta.

----------


## TL

Tnn (27.5.) nin HelB:in auton h69:lla lhtevn Malmilta ajaen linjojen h52A/79 lhtpyskin kautta, vasten kielletty ajosuuntaa. Malminkaaren risteykset (parkkitalon ympriajaessa) on vhnkin vilkkaamman liikenteen aikana kohtalaisen pahat ja useinhan h69:n autot joutuvat kiertmn parkkitalon kahteen kertaan, mikli menevt odottamaan lht Pukinmen suunnasta tulevien linjojen purkualueelle.

Espoon keskuksessa olen nhnyt Pohjolan Liikenteen u540:n autojen kntyvn asemalta lhtiess vastoin Vasemmalle kntyminen kielletty merkki (liskilpi sallii kntymisen henkil- ja pakettiautoille) tllin reitilt j kymtt siirretty Espoon keskus-pyskki (nro E6008), jota linjan ainakin HSL:n pyskin siirrosta kertovan tiedotteen (13.4.10) mukaan tulisi kytt. Pyskill tosin ei ole 540:n liuskaa, en tied sitten onko sit ollut alkuperisell pyskill. Linjahan ei pyshdy kuin tietyill pyskeill ja tlt osin HSL:n tiedote on tulkinnanvarainen.
Linjat 18Z, 46 ja 81 kuitenkin kyvt kntymss Kirkkokadun kiertoliittymss.

----------


## zige94

Tn olin menos 79:ll Lnsi-Herttoniemee, nin Viikiss 506 joka oli menossa Vikkiin, se knty ihan normaalisti Latokartanonkaarelta Talonpojantielle. Sit en nhny mihin se siit jatkoi, mutta Tilanhoitajankaarella kun 79 oli niin sama 506 tulee vastaa toisee suuntaan menossa eli sinne suuntaa minne 79 menee Malmille pin. Oliskohan kuljettaja kntynyt vrin sit jossain Viikin siemeksiss?  :Very Happy:  Sit taas ennen Viikintien risteyst sama 506 tulee, tll kertaa nkjn oli omalla reitilln.

----------


## Knightrider

79:iin liittyen, olen nhnyt kolmesti alle 2 kk sisll 79:n oikaisevan Herttoniemess reitti Abraham Wetterin tie-Sahaajankatu 
kymtt Sorvaajankadun kautta :Eek: 
Ei ole pikkujuttu jos snnllisesti jtetn 2 pyskki kymtt..

----------


## zige94

> 79:iin liittyen, olen nhnyt kolmesti alle 2 kk sisll 79:n oikaisevan Herttoniemess reitti Abraham Wetterin tie-Sahaajankatu 
> kymtt Sorvaajankadun kautta
> Ei ole pikkujuttu jos snnllisesti jtetn 2 pyskki kymtt..



m meen joka pv sil kestihi ja mul se on menny ihan oikein, lukuunottamatta yht kertaa jolloin oli tiety, olikoha se just toi Sorvaajankadulla, se joka menee sen paloaseman ohi.

----------


## karihoo

> 79:iin liittyen, olen nhnyt kolmesti alle 2 kk sisll 79:n oikaisevan Herttoniemess reitti Abraham Wetterin tie-Sahaajankatu 
> kymtt Sorvaajankadun kautta
> Ei ole pikkujuttu jos snnllisesti jtetn 2 pyskki kymtt..





> m meen joka pv sil kestihi ja mul se on menny ihan oikein, lukuunottamatta yht kertaa jolloin oli tiety, olikoha se just toi Sorvaajankadulla, se joka menee sen paloaseman ohi.


Oliko matkustajia kyydiss? Jos ei, kyse voi olla mys ns. hallisivusta eli siirtoajosta Herttoniemest Viilarintien varikolle ja linjakilvet ovat "unohtuneet" plle.

----------


## zige94

> Oliko matkustajia kyydiss? Jos ei, kyse voi olla mys ns. hallisivusta eli siirtoajosta Herttoniemest Viilarintien varikolle ja linjakilvet ovat "unohtuneet" plle.


no m ite aineki olin siin kyydis joka kiers sen sorvaajankadun. mut siis silloha oli kyse siit tietyst, tai rakennusmaa, ku siin on aika kiva monttu vieres

----------


## Knightrider

> Oliko matkustajia kyydiss?


Juu, oli kyydiss kaikilla kerroilla.



> no m ite aineki olin siin kyydis joka kiers sen sorvaajankadun. mut siis silloha oli kyse siit tietyst, tai rakennusmaa, ku siin on aika kiva monttu vieres


Kauanko siell on sellainen ollut, en tiennytkn. Jos siell on parisen kuukautta ollut tie poikki niin se selittnee nm tapaukset.
Mutta vaikka Sorvaajankatu olisikin poissa kytst, HSL:n olisi syyt tiedottaa kahden pyskin sivuuttamisesta...

----------


## zige94

> Juu, oli kyydiss kaikilla kerroilla.
> 
> Kauanko siell on sellainen ollut, en tiennytkn. Jos siell on parisen kuukautta ollut tie poikki niin se selittnee nm tapaukset.
> Mutta vaikka Sorvaajankatu olisikin poissa kytst, HSL:n olisi syyt tiedottaa kahden pyskin sivuuttamisesta...


onhan siin pitkki ollu, heti siin wetterin tien ja sorvaajankadun risteykses on sellainen hieno tym, jossa on jopa aidat autotiell ja 79:n pyskki Malmille pin siirretty n. 50metrii eteenpin sen vuoks :o mut kyl 79:it ajaa normisti siin, mut vlil on sit saattanu olla esim. parin tunnin poikkeusreitti :o
http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&cli...-8&sa=N&tab=wl  <-tosta kun katsoo streen viewi nii siin on tuo korkea ruma valkoinen pitk rakennus joka nyt on kokonaan purettuna.

----------


## zige94

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...vat_keha_illa/

Bussit 519(A) ja 54B kiersivt onnettomuuden vuoksi Kurkimen kautta, osittan ajoivat mys Itkeskukesta pientaretta pitkin. Ja uutisessa sanotaan ett ei mittavempia ruuhkia syntynyt, joka ei pid paikkaansa. Auto jono jatkui melkein Itkeskukseen saakka!

----------


## karihoo

Tnn Tour De Helsinki 2010 -pyrilytapahtuman vuoksi HSL oli mritellyt Koskelassa kulkeville bussilinjoille poikkeusreittej Kpylntien/Intiankadun ja Koskelantien risteyksen osittaisen sulkemisen vuoksi (ainoastaan Koskelantielle liittyv ja Koskelantien suuntainen liikenne oli sallittu). Yksi h52:n kuljettaja oli ksittnyt poikkeusreitin vrinpin ja ajoi Vanhaankaupunkiin pin Kunnalliskodintien kautta. Toisaalta kyseisess tiedotteessa ei mainittu lainkaan linjaa h69 joka ei samaisesta risteyksen sulkemisesta johtuen voinut ajaa normaalia reittins Malmin suuntaan vaan joutui ajamaan Kunnalliskodintien kautta, tt kai ei voitane laskea kuljettajan aiheuttamaksi poikkeamaksi linjareitilt  :Wink:

----------


## Automies

27.9.

Linjan h15A vuoro klo 22.15 lhti Elielinaukiolta eik Postikadulta.

----------


## aulis

Tnn kello 19:45 olin Leppvaaran asemalla laiturilla 11 odottelemasssa bussia 110T Kiloon. Eip tullut ollenkaan sit vuoroa, jonka oli tarkoitus lhte kello 19:46, mutta klo 20:16 vuoro tuli ja lhti ajallaan. Matkustajia oli kolme: vanhempi herra, venj puhuva nuori mies ja min. Kun bussi lhti terminaalista ramppia alas ja kntyi vasemmalle (pitisi knty oikealle) eli Ratsukadulle eteln pin, me matkustajat katselimme toisiamme kummastuneina. Kuski jatkoi erittin mrtietoisesti oikealle Leppvaarankadulle eli lnteen pin. Siin vaiheessa hn kysyi meilt, pseek Turuntielle jos kntyy oikealle, saaden kieltvn vastauksen. Sitten hn jatkoi suoraan ja kun Leppvaarankatu loppui, kntyi vasemalle sille tielle, jota bussit 22 ja 206 mys kyttvt. Siin varmistin kuskilta ett hn tiet ett jos kntyy oikealle (linjan 23 reitille), hn psee Kilon asemalle ja siit lhtien oikealle reitille Kuski antoi vaikutelman ett ymmrsi ja olisi kntymss sinne mutta suoraan jatkoi samaa tiet eteenpin kohti Kilon poliisia. Siin kohtaa kysyin ett aikooko hn kyd ollenkaan Kilon aseman luona ja hn sanoi ett se j nyt vliin sellaisella arkisella nensvyll ett tuo olisi jokapivinen oikoreitti hnell. Sitten tuli tm vanhempi herra kysymn, meneek bussi Kiloon. Kuski vastasi ett kohta tullaan Kilon poliisille. Mutta tm herra kertoi sitten olevansa matkalla Kilonpuistoon joka on 2km ennen poliisia. Kuski ei reagoinut. Sitten Vaasan&Vaasan leipomon kohdalla sanoin jvni pois, se on sill reitill kotiani lhinn oleva pyskki (Kellarikuja). Eip vaan tuntunut kivalta tarpoa tuoreessa koskemattomassa lumihangessa "polkua" pitkin kotiin kun oikean reitin mukaiselta pyskilt (Nuijavuori) olisi ollut puolet lyhyempi matka aurattua tiet. Mietin vaan, miten muilta pyskeilt tulleet matkustajat suhtautuivat asiaan, sill yksi bussi ji vlist ja seuraava skippasi viisi kilometro reitist noin vain psten mys viiden minuutin etumatkaan aikataulusta sill oikaisulla. Kuski oli kyll suomalainen keski-ikinen ihan mukavanoloinen mies mutta informaatiota ei herunut. En ymmrr ollenkaan, mist koko poikkeusreitti johtui. Ja kuski oli siis koko ajan tyyni kuin viilipytty.

----------


## a__m

> Tänään kello 19:45 olin Leppävaaran asemalla laiturilla 11 odottelemasssa bussia 110T Kiloon. Eipä tullut ollenkaan sitä vuoroa, jonka oli tarkoitus lähteä kello 19:46, mutta klo 20:16 vuoro tuli ja lähti ajallaan. Matkustajia oli kolme: vanhempi herra, venäjää puhuva nuori mies ja minä. Kun bussi lähti terminaalista ramppia alas ja kääntyi vasemmalle (pitäisi kääntyä oikealle) eli Ratsukadulle etelään päin, me matkustajat katselimme toisiamme kummastuneina. Kuski jatkoi erittäin määrätietoisesti oikealle Leppävaarankadulle eli länteen päin. Siinä vaiheessa hän kysyi meiltä, pääseekö Turuntielle jos kääntyy oikealle, saaden kieltävän vastauksen. Sitten hän jatkoi suoraan ja kun Leppävaarankatu loppui, kääntyi vasemalle sille tielle, jota bussit 22 ja 206 myös käyttävät. Siinä varmistin kuskilta että hän tietää että jos kääntyy oikealle (linjan 23 reitille), hän pääsee Kilon asemalle ja siitä lähtien oikealle reitille Kuski antoi vaikutelman että ymmärsi ja olisi kääntymässä sinne mutta suoraan jatkoi samaa tietä eteenpäin kohti Kilon poliisia. Siinä kohtaa kysyin että aikooko hän käydä ollenkaan Kilon aseman luona ja hän sanoi että se jää nyt väliin sellaisella arkisella äänensävyllä että tuo olisi jokapäiväinen oikoreitti hänellä. Sitten tuli tämä vanhempi herra kysymään, meneekö bussi Kiloon. Kuski vastasi että kohta tullaan Kilon poliisille. Mutta tämä herra kertoi sitten olevansa matkalla Kilonpuistoon joka on 2km ennen poliisia. Kuski ei reagoinut. Sitten Vaasan&Vaasan leipomon kohdalla sanoin jääväni pois, se on sillä reitillä kotiani lähinnä oleva pysäkki (Kellarikuja). Eipä vaan tuntunut kivalta tarpoa tuoreessa koskemattomassa lumihangessa "polkua" pitkin kotiin kun oikean reitin mukaiselta pysäkiltä (Nuijavuori) olisi ollut puolet lyhyempi matka aurattua tietä. Mietin vaan, miten muilta pysäkeiltä tulleet matkustajat suhtautuivat asiaan, sillä yksi bussi jäi välistä ja seuraava skippasi viisi kilometroä reitistä noin vain päästen myös viiden minuutin etumatkaan aikataulusta sillä oikaisulla. Kuski oli kyllä suomalainen keski-ikäinen ihan mukavanoloinen mies mutta informaatiota ei herunut. En ymmärrä ollenkaan, mistä koko poikkeusreitti johtui. Ja kuski oli siis koko ajan tyyni kuin viilipytty.


Palautetta menemään. StagecoachConcordiaNobina ei muuten opi ikinä, jos sittenkään.

----------


## wade

On muuten jo pelkästään tänään ainakin 2 kertaa mennyt kotitaloni editse kello 18:n jälkeen linjan 66 auto. Asun siis Pakilantiellä Paanutie-pysäkin vieressä, linjan 66A reitin varrella. 66:nhan kääntyisi Pakilantieltä keskustaan päin mennessä Maunulaan päin samaa reittiä kuin 22, kun 66A taas menee Pakilantieltä suoraan Tuusulanväylälle.

Toisella näistä näkemistäni linjan 66 autoista oli mennyt kyytiin tuosta Paanutien-pysäkiltä myös eräs toinen perheenjäseneni, sanoi äsken kotiin tultuaan että "ei ollut tainnut kukaan olla menossa Maunulaan kun ei kukaan ollut nostanut äläkkää". No eipä kai hirveästi porukkaa pohjoisesta Maunulaan ole matkalla, mutta Maunulasta linjan 66 reitin varrelta keskustaan ehkä... Huono homma heille kun Nobinan töppäilyjen takia joutuvat kylmässä seisomaan parikymmentä minuuttia ekstraa.

----------


## joboo

Istuin h45 kohti kotia päin kun kuljettaja kääntyi ruskeasuon varikolle ja huusi " anteeksi luulin että työ vuoroni päättyi" ja joku matkustaja huusi " ei tämä haittaa aivan kiva sightseeing kierros " ja ajoimme pienen lenkin ja tulimme ruskeasuon varikon pysäkille.

----------


## a__m

> Istuin h45 kohti kotia päin kun kuljettaja kääntyi ruskeasuon varikolle ja huusi " anteeksi luulin että työ vuoroni päättyi" ja joku matkustaja huusi " ei tämä haittaa aivan kiva sightseeing kierros " ja ajoimme pienen lenkin ja tulimme ruskeasuon varikon pysäkille.


"Luulin että työvuoroni päättyi" matkustajat kyydissä?  :Very Happy:  Kaikkea sitä joutuukin kuulemaan.

----------


## wade

4.-5.2. yö

h90A Rautatientorilta kello 0.50 kuljettaja ajoi aika erikoista reittiä. Sen sijaan, että olisi mennyt Herttoniemestä suoraan Itäväylää Itäkeskukseen asti, menikin reittiä ... - Itäväylä - Hiihtomäentie - Kettutie - Siilitie - Itäväylä - ... eli vanhaa h07N-reittiä. Joku matkustajista kävi kysymässä kuskilta edestä että meneekö Siilitien metroasemalle, kuski vastasi päättäväisesti että kyllä menee. Ilmeisesti hän siis tosiaan luuli että reitti menisi noin. En tiedä menikö takaisin päin myös samaa reittiä.

----------


## chauffer

27.4. Nobinan 65A ajeli Kampissa Lauttasaaresta Oulunkylään päin Fredrikinkatua 21V:n reittiä Tennispalatsin ja autotalon välistä  :Biggrin:  Ja seuraava päivänä saman firman auto kääntyi Pohjoiselta Rautatiekadulta Runeberginkadun kautta Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle ja siitä Fredrikinkadulle Lauttasaaren suuntaan,Nobina kilvillä poka päällä. Fredalla kilvissä luki jo 10-Puolarmetsä, eli oikeaa kilvitystä etsittiin (kuka tietää mitä?)

----------


## zige94

> Ja seuraava päivänä saman firman auto kääntyi Pohjoiselta Rautatiekadulta Runeberginkadun kautta Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle ja siitä Fredrikinkadulle Lauttasaaren suuntaan,Nobina kilvillä poka päällä. Fredalla kilvissä luki jo 10-Puolarmetsä, eli oikeaa kilvitystä etsittiin (kuka tietää mitä?)


Harjoittelee huvin vuoksi tulevaa pitkää poikkeureittiä?  :Biggrin: 

28.4.

Sopii parhaiten tänne: n. klo 12:07 piti olla Mikonkadun pysäkilla 66A:lla kuljettajanvaihto, mutta tämä kuljettaja ajoikin sitten Kaivokadun pysäkille, hyppäsi pois ja ilmoitti että on kuljettajanvaihto. Siinä sitten odoteltiin lähemmäs 15min kunnes vaihtokuljettaja oli tajunnut että tämä edellinen kuljettaja oli ajanut väärälle pysäkille ja käveli sitten Mikonkadun pysäkille Kaivokadulle. Tämä tilalle tullut kuljettaja pahoittele tilannetta ja kertoikin meille ihan oikein että edellinen kuljettaja oli vaihdossa tehnyt virheen, eikä ollut matkustajille varmaankaan kehdannut ilmoittaa mitään.

----------


## wade

Tänä yönä (3.-4.6.) ajeli kello 2.15 lähdön linjalla h04N ajanut kuljettaja takaisin keskustaan vähän erilaista reittiä - ja koska kyseisellä linjalla on joka yö ajossa vain yksi auto niin olettaa sopii, että h04N ajoi koko yön tuota samaa reittiä. Bussina oli NF 617 ja reitti kulki seuraavasti:

... - Porkkalankatu - Mechelininkatu - Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu - Eteläinen Rautatiekatu - Arkadiankatu - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Rautatientori.

Ajamatta jäivät siis keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa Fredrikinkadun, Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Simonkadun reittiosuudet. Sieltä nyt välttämättä olisi kovin paljoa porukkaa kyytiin tullutkaan tuohon suuntaan, mutta toisaalta niin ei saa ajatella, sillä tällaisesta luovasta ajattelusta tuskin maksetaan yhtään lisää palkkaa. Tuo olisi muuten aika kätevä reitti ollut oikeastikin tuon h04N:n nykyisen reitin sijaan, nimittäin tuolla reitillä ei ole yöllä yhtään liikennevaloja päällä. Normaalia reittiä ajettaessa jouduttaisiin menemään Mannerheimintien yli kohdasta, jossa liikennevalot ovat päällä yölläkin.

----------


## chauffer

> Tänä yönä (3.-4.6.) ajeli kello 2.15 lähdön linjalla h04N ajanut kuljettaja takaisin keskustaan vähän erilaista reittiä - ja koska kyseisellä linjalla on joka yö ajossa vain yksi auto niin olettaa sopii, että h04N ajoi koko yön tuota samaa reittiä. Bussina oli NF 617 ja reitti kulki seuraavasti:
> 
> ... - Porkkalankatu - Mechelininkatu - Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu - Eteläinen Rautatiekatu - Arkadiankatu - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Rautatientori.
> 
> Ajamatta jäivät siis keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa Fredrikinkadun, Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Simonkadun reittiosuudet. Sieltä nyt välttämättä olisi kovin paljoa porukkaa kyytiin tullutkaan tuohon suuntaan, mutta toisaalta niin ei saa ajatella, sillä tällaisesta luovasta ajattelusta tuskin maksetaan yhtään lisää palkkaa. Tuo olisi muuten aika kätevä reitti ollut oikeastikin tuon h04N:n nykyisen reitin sijaan, nimittäin tuolla reitillä ei ole yöllä yhtään liikennevaloja päällä. Normaalia reittiä ajettaessa jouduttaisiin menemään Mannerheimintien yli kohdasta, jossa liikennevalot ovat päällä yölläkin.


Eiköhän tuo kierrä Rautatiekatujen kautta samasta syystä kuin 65A/66A:kin; Malminrinne kun on yksisuuntainen kiskotöiden takia...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eiköhän tuo kierrä Rautatiekatujen kautta samasta syystä kuin 65A/66A:kin; Malminrinne kun on yksisuuntainen kiskotöiden takia...


Kyllä, mutta oikea reitti menisi näin (kuten wade jo totesi): Pohj. Rautatiekatu - Etel. Rautatiekatu - Fredrikinkatu - Urho Kekkosen katu - Simonkatu - Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu - Rautatientori.

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/Docum...V%20muutos.pdf

----------


## DH12E

8.6 Lahdenväylä Viikin pysäkki kaupungista poispäin...

Olinpa odottelemassa hieman 16:30 jälkeen bussia ja pysäkille tullessa huomasin, että 740-linjan ohitusaika oli mennyt 2 minuuttia sitten. 2-3 minuuttia sen jälkeen lähestyi tätä samaa 740-linjaa ajava Nobinan #704 ja vaikka me muutaman ihmisen voimin sille kättä helluteltiin, niin ei kuski edes nostanut jalkaa kaasulta, vaikka bussi oli aika tyhjänpuoleinen.

Tuskin jäi kuskilta pysäkki huomaamatta, kun se on kerran siellä sillan päällä, josta bussikaista erkanee "taskuun". Tuskin jäädiin mekin huomaamatta, koska jos kuski olisi edes normaalisti pysäkkiä ohittamassa, niin yleensä aina nostetaan jalka kaasulta, jotta ehtii pysähtyä. Nyt paahdettiin ohi sellaista vauhtia, kun kaasu olisi hirttänyt pohjaan tai sitten ei ollutkaan mitään kiinnostusta pysäkkiä kohtaan.

Antaako 5 minuutin myöhästyminen todella oikeuden olla kylmästi ottamatta matkustajia kyytiin, vaikka auto ei ole ollenkaan täynnä?

----------


## TEP70

> Antaako 5 minuutin myöhästyminen todella oikeuden olla kylmästi ottamatta matkustajia kyytiin, vaikka auto ei ole ollenkaan täynnä?


Eihän tämä ole edes mikään todellinen myöhästyminen, vain poikkeama pysäkkiaikataulun arvioidusta ohitusajasta. Eikä linjalla 740 ole edes lähtöjä kuin ruuhkasuuntaan eli tuossa vaiheessa arvio siitä, ollaanko myöhässä, on lähes 100-prosenttista spekulointia. Kyllä kaikkia pysäkkejä kuuluu palvella.

En tiedä, mikä on tämän päivän tilanne, mutta aikaisemmin bussikaista oli tuossa paikassa olemattomasti/surkeasti merkitty. Jättikö bussi siis koko pysäkin väliin vai ajoiko bussikaistaa pitkin pysäkin ohi? Itsellenikin on joskus vuosia sitten tullut jonkinasteisena yllätyksenä juuri tuo Viikin pysäkin bussikaistan erkaneminen puutteellisten merkintöjen vuoksi. Eli yksi syy voisi olla, että paikka on edelleen surkeasti merkitty ja kyseinen kuljettaja ajoi siitä ensimmäistä kertaa eikä ehtinyt enää kääntyä oikealle reitille. Jos siis bussi jätti koko pysäkin ja bussikaistan väliin.

----------


## toson

> ....paahdettiin ohi sellaista vauhtia, kun kaasu olisi hirttänyt pohjaan tai sitten ei ollutkaan mitään kiinnostusta pysäkkiä kohtaan.


Minä en ainakaan haluaisi mennä tuollaisen auton kyytiin,jossa kaasu hirttäisi kiinni.

----------


## DH12E

> Minä en ainakaan haluaisi mennä tuollaisen auton kyytiin,jossa kaasu hirttäisi kiinni.


En minäkään - tosin jos se tapahtuisi ollessa jo kyydisä, niin heman myöhäistä olisi. Tekniselta puolelta asiaa katsomalla voi ehkä siellä miljoonan ajokilometrin toisella puolella (tuolla autolla oli selvästi vielä matkaa siihen - E94F:ien ikää on kai alle 10 vuotta?) alkaa moottori käydä jo omilla öljyillä eli hirttämistä pahempikin tapaus - erityisesti automaattivaihteiden tapauksessa...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:25 ----------




> En tiedä, mikä on tämän päivän tilanne, mutta aikaisemmin bussikaista oli tuossa paikassa olemattomasti/surkeasti merkitty. Jättikö bussi siis koko pysäkin väliin vai ajoiko bussikaistaa pitkin pysäkin ohi? Itsellenikin on joskus vuosia sitten tullut jonkinasteisena yllätyksenä juuri tuo Viikin pysäkin bussikaistan erkaneminen puutteellisten merkintöjen vuoksi. Eli yksi syy voisi olla, että paikka on edelleen surkeasti merkitty ja kyseinen kuljettaja ajoi siitä ensimmäistä kertaa eikä ehtinyt enää kääntyä oikealle reitille. Jos siis bussi jätti koko pysäkin ja bussikaistan väliin.


Kyllä bussikaistaa pitkin se tuli, koska ei muuten pysäkillä olijat olisi koko autoa edes nähneet - tuskin olisi edes pystynyt havaitsemaan, minkä linjan auto oli kyseessä. Kyseinen yksilö on muutenkin yksi noista HelB-väritteisistä Nobinan autoista eli kaukaa tuskin olisi edes osannut veikata linjaa oikein. (Tuosta kulkevista HelB:in linjoista muistuu hetkellä mieleen vain H77 ja 730)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:43 ----------




> Mietin vaan, miten muilta pysäkeiltä tulleet matkustajat suhtautuivat asiaan, sillä yksi bussi jäi välistä ja seuraava skippasi viisi kilometroä reitistä noin vain päästen myös viiden minuutin etumatkaan aikataulusta sillä oikaisulla. Kuski oli kyllä suomalainen keski-ikäinen ihan mukavanoloinen mies mutta informaatiota ei herunut. En ymmärrä ollenkaan, mistä koko poikkeusreitti johtui. Ja kuski oli siis koko ajan tyyni kuin viilipytty.


En ehkä tuon valossa tuota omaa tapausta enää kovin ihmettelekään  :Smile:

----------


## wade

Tänä yönä (17.-18.6.) ajeli HelB 603 linjalla h01N Elielinaukiolta kello 2.35 luultavasti aika erikoista reittiä. Itse en ollut kyseisen bussin kyydissä, vaan myös kello 2.35 Elieliltä lähteneen 220N-bussin kyydissä. h01N meinasi kääntyä Elieliltä oikealle ajamaan Mannerheimintietä kohti Ruskeasuota, kuitenkin kesken risteystä suunta yhtäkkiä vaihtui oikeaan suuntaan.

220N:hän ajaa suoraan Mannerheimintietä sekä Tukholman- ja Paciuksenkatua Munkkiniemeen, h01N:n kiertäen Runeberginkadun ja Topeliuksenkadun kautta. Silti 220N:n kääntyessä Munkkiniemessä Paciuksenkadulta Huopalahdentielle sama HelB 603 -bussi linjalla h01N tuli Huopalahdentietä meitä vastaan - eikä kyseisen linjan reitti edes kulje Huopalahdentietä. En tiedä, mitä erikoisnopeaa reittiä kyseinen kuljettaja oli ajanut kun oli kerennyt Munkkiniemeen ennen 220N-linjan bussia ilmeisesti kiertäen vielä jonkin kunniakierroksen Niemenmäen kautta.

----------


## joboo

Lähdin lauttasaaresta kun huomasin että sieltä tuleee 65A ja aloin miettimään että en mene siillä koska se ajaa kuitenkin sinne pysäkille jolloin otin 21V että pääsen kampin terminaaliin mutta se kääntyikin hirveällä vauhdilla 65A:n perään!

----------


## Automies

27.6.

Linjan h64 lähtö Rautatientorilta klo 22.43 ei ajanut päätepysäkilleen Lukupolulle, vaan jatkoi Piikintien pysäkiltä suoraan varikolle.

----------


## ipeniemela

28.6. Helb 217 / 510, kuljettaja ajoi Leppävaarasta länteen päin mennessä Säterinmetsän pysäkin jälkeen väärään liittymään ja joutui jatkamaan Turun motaria pitkin eteenpäin, kunnes löysi paikan, missä kääntyä takaisin.

----------


## wade

8.-9.7. yönä linjan 220N kuljettaja Elielinaukiolta kello 2.35 ei ajanut Leppävaarassa Turuntietä Leppävaaran keskus -pysäkin ohi - ajoi ilmeisesti kyseisen linjan vanhaa, noin puoli vuotta sitten viimeksi voimassa ollutta reittiä, nimittäin kello 3.02 kyseinen bussi tuli Lintuvaarantietä etelään kääntyen oikealle Turuntielle. Pysäkillä kyseistä bussia odotteli lisäkseni joku nuori nainen. Minua kuskin mokailu ei haitannut, sillä 3.07 tuli 210N, jolla pääsin myös kätevästi Helsinkiin. Nainen ei kuitenkaan ymmärrettävästi jaksanut jäädä odottelemaan seuraavaa 220N:ää, se kun olisi tullut vasta puolentoista tunnin päästä - ja kyseinen lähtö olisi ajettu vielä samalla autolla saman kuljettajan toimesta joten se tuskin olisi silloinkaan ajanut oikeaa reittiään.

----------


## wade

> 8.-9.7. yönä linjan 220N kuljettaja Elielinaukiolta kello 2.35 ei ajanut Leppävaarassa Turuntietä Leppävaaran keskus -pysäkin ohi - ajoi ilmeisesti kyseisen linjan vanhaa, noin puoli vuotta sitten viimeksi voimassa ollutta reittiä, nimittäin kyseinen bussi tuli Lintuvaarantietä etelään kääntyen oikealle Turuntielle.


Sama homma tänä viikonloppuna 15.-16.7. yönä.

----------


## wade

519A:n reittiä ei ole vielä taidettu siirtää alkuperäiselle reitille Kauppakartanonkadulle? Ollaanko sitä enää ollenkaan sinne siirtämässä? Viime yönä 1.-2.8. viimeinen 519A Lentoasemalta ajoi kuitenkin Marjaniementien ja Kauppakartanonkadun kautta.

Myös h66:n kuljettaja teki viime yönä 1.-2.8. aika erikoisen ratkaisun ajettuaan Käpylässä moottoritietä liittymänsä ohi - hän lähti nimittäin peruuttelemaan tuon vajaan kilometrin pätkän moottoritietä takaisinpäin päästäkseen omalle reitilleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös h66:n kuljettaja teki viime yönä 1.-2.8. aika erikoisen ratkaisun ajettuaan Käpylässä moottoritietä liittymänsä ohi - hän lähti nimittäin peruuttelemaan tuon vajaan kilometrin pätkän moottoritietä takaisinpäin päästäkseen omalle reitilleen.


Minun mielipide tuohon on, että ajokortti pois eikä enää ikinä ammattikuljettajaksi. Se ei tietysti ole mahdollista, mutta bussifirmalle ilmoittaisin. Ei bussifirmoilla saa olla kuljettajia, jotka tietoisesti vaarantavat matkustajien turvallisuuden ja rikkovat törkeästi liikennesääntöjä. Kaikenlaista törppöilyä sietää siviileiltä, mutta ammattikuljettajilla - varsinkin matkustajia kuljettaessaan - pitäisi tuollaiseen olla nollatoleranssi.

----------


## 339-DF

Wade, tuo on jo sen luokan rike että minusta Sinulla on suorastaan velvollisuus ilmoittaa asiasta mahdollisimman tarkkoine yksilöintitietoineen vähintään liikennöitsijälle ja HSL:lle. Tuo on minusta sitä luokkaa että kannattaisi harkita ilmoitusta poliisillekin. Ihan tosi.

Minusta on aivan uskomatonta että ns. Euroopan parhaassa joukkoliikenteessä lähdetään vaarantamaan ihmishenkiä tuolla lailla. Kilsan peruuttelu motarilla? Kyllä tuosta kortti lähtee.

----------


## wade

> Wade, tuo on jo sen luokan rike että minusta Sinulla on suorastaan velvollisuus ilmoittaa asiasta mahdollisimman tarkkoine yksilöintitietoineen vähintään liikennöitsijälle ja HSL:lle. Tuo on minusta sitä luokkaa että kannattaisi harkita ilmoitusta poliisillekin. Ihan tosi.


Kyllä HSL:lle laitoin palautetta, Nobinalle en ole viitsinyt laittaa koska sieltä tulee yleensä vastauksena vain pahoittelut ja hyvät päivänjatkot. Törkeästä liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisestahan tulee yleensä se vähintään puoli vuotta ajokieltoa mutta tosiaan jos (arviolta) 700 metriä moottoritiellä peruuttelee niin luulisi sen olevan vielä vakavampaa.

----------


## vristo

Moottoritiellä ei peruutella senttiäkään. Jos ajaa liittymästä ohi, niin yleensä on ramppien kautta hyvät mahdollisuudet päästä omalle reitilleen; vaikkakin hieman kiertäen, mutta ainakin laillisesti ja turvallisesti.

----------


## wade

> Moottoritiellä ei peruutella senttiäkään. Jos ajaa liittymästä ohi, niin yleensä on ramppien kautta hyvät mahdollisuudet päästä omalle reitilleen; vaikkakin hieman kiertäen, mutta ainakin laillisesti ja turvallisesti.


Tuossa tapauksessa peruuttelu vieläpä kesti sen pari minuuttia, joten luultavasti seuraavan liittymän kautta olisi päässyt jopa nopeammin.

Tänään joku HelB:n 111x-numeroinen Scala oli linjalla h54 eksynyt Pakilantielle kello 12.30 aikoihin ilmeisesti Pitäjänmäen suuntaan ajaessaan.

----------


## zige94

15.8.

Aamun fiilikset juuri ennen töihin lähtöä: Miten HelB osaa ajaa linjan 519, että töihin pääsen. Tulos selvisi heti vartin päästä Malmilla...

9:28 Malmilta Itäkeskukseen, autona HelB 1127. Auto ajaa suoraan Malmin aseman terminaalin ohitse, minä ja muut matkustajat katsellaan silmät pyöreinä meininkiä. Odotellaan n. 10min ja sama auto tulee takaisin päin ja ajaa U-käännöksen keskellä terminaali aluetta... Sen jälkeen matka jatkuu kohti Itäkeskusta, mutta eipä käännytäkkään Kehälle vaan jatketaan suoraan Pihlajamäkeen, jolloin menen kuljettajalle huomauttamaan asiasta, ja taas U-käännös keskellä risteystä. Loppu matka sentään sujui, jos ei lasketa että kuljettaja ajoi koko ajan kivetyksissä kiinni sun muuta... Palautetta HSL:lle on mennyt. Veolia olisi ihan hyvin voinut jatkaa linjan ajoa.

Sitten vastaan tullut klo 9:20 Itäkeskuksesta lähtenyt ajoi 54:n reittiä eli kääntyi Vilppulantielle, auto siis 1128. Sitten kääntyi Pikkalankadulle ja siitä Malminkaarelle. Siitä vielä Malmin asematien kautta normaalille reitilleen.

Näin hyvin HelB aloitti...

----------


## vristo

Oppia ikä kaikki  :Wink: .

Mutta kieltämättä linjojen haltuunotot sopimuskausien vaihtuessa on kovin haastellista ja kärsivällisyyttä vaativaa aikaa niin asiakkaille, kuljettajille kuin liikennöitsijölle ja liikenteentilaajalle. 

Ja jos harhaan ajat, niin siinä kyllä ammattitaito punnitaan ja pasmat on pahemman kerran sekaisin.

----------


## Koala

> 15.8.
> 
> Miten HelB osaa ajaa linjan 519, että töihin pääsen.
> 
> Palautetta HSL:lle on mennyt. Veolia olisi ihan hyvin voinut jatkaa linjan ajoa.
> 
> Näin hyvin HelB aloitti...


Eikö tämä sinun HelBin vastainen ristiretkesi ala mennä jo avistuksen överiksi? Jos on täysin HelB-vastainen ennakkoasenne ja oikein odotaa HelBin mokaavan... Ihan kuin Veolia ei ikinä olisi ajanut vikaan tai tehnyt mitään muutakaan väärin. Harrastushan sekin tietysti on että kyttää silmä tarkkana että näkee kuljettajan tekevän edes pienen virheen mistä sitten voi valittaa HSL:lle.

----------


## Tonttu18

> 15.8.
> 
> Aamun fiilikset juuri ennen töihin lähtöä: Miten HelB osaa ajaa linjan 519, että töihin pääsen. Tulos selvisi heti vartin päästä Malmilla...
> 
> 9:28 Malmilta Itäkeskukseen, autona HelB 1127. Auto ajaa suoraan Malmin aseman terminaalin ohitse, minä ja muut matkustajat katsellaan silmät pyöreinä meininkiä. Odotellaan n. 10min ja sama auto tulee takaisin päin ja ajaa U-käännöksen keskellä terminaali aluetta...


Ei nyt ihan 10min... 2-3min on lähempänä todellisuutta. U-käännös tapatui muuten tässä, sen jälkeen auto kääntyi oikealle ja jatkoi omalla reitillään.




> Loppu matka sentään sujui, jos ei lasketa että kuljettaja ajoi koko ajan kivetyksissä kiinni sun muuta...


Itse en ainakaan huomannut että kuljettaja olisi ajanut *erityisen* huonosti, se voi tosin johtua siitä, että matkustin linjalla h16 sen jälkeen.  :Smile:

----------


## Tunni

> Harrastushan sekin tietysti on että kyttää silmä tarkkana että näkee kuljettajan tekevän edes pienen virheen mistä sitten voi valittaa HSL:lle.


Onko Helsingin paikallisliikenne todella niin huonolla tasolla, että koko ajan pitää valittaa kaikesta? Vai johtuuko se valittaminen vaan jostain huomion hakemisesta? Ei oikein houkuttele ulkopaikkakuntalaista edes satunnaisesti HSL-alueen paikallisbusseilla matkustamaan, kun netistä saa lukea jatkuvia valituksia siitä, kuinka kuskit tekevät kaiken ihan väärin.

----------


## citybus

> Onko Helsingin paikallisliikenne todella niin huonolla tasolla, että koko ajan pitää valittaa kaikesta? Vai johtuuko se valittaminen vaan jostain huomion hakemisesta? Ei oikein houkuttele ulkopaikkakuntalaista edes satunnaisesti HSL-alueen paikallisbusseilla matkustamaan, kun netistä saa lukea jatkuvia valituksia siitä, kuinka kuskit tekevät kaiken ihan väärin.


Jepsistäkeikkaa. Ottaen huomioon, kuinka monta tuhatta bussivuoroa HSL-alueella ajetaan vuorokausittain, kuljettajan mokaaminen linjan 519 yhdellä sivulla nyt ei vielä koko liikenneyhtiötä muuta kelvottomaksi.

----------


## Samppa

> Jepsistäkeikkaa. Ottaen huomioon, kuinka monta tuhatta bussivuoroa HSL-alueella ajetaan vuorokausittain, kuljettajan mokaaminen linjan 519 yhdellä sivulla nyt ei vielä koko liikenneyhtiötä muuta kelvottomaksi.


Lähtöjä on reilut 20600 kpl vuorokaudessa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Eikö tämä sinun HelBin vastainen ristiretkesi ala mennä jo avistuksen överiksi? Jos on täysin HelB-vastainen ennakkoasenne ja oikein odotaa HelBin mokaavan... Ihan kuin Veolia ei ikinä olisi ajanut vikaan tai tehnyt mitään muutakaan väärin. Harrastushan sekin tietysti on että kyttää silmä tarkkana että näkee kuljettajan tekevän edes pienen virheen mistä sitten voi valittaa HSL:lle.


 Jokainen voisi miettiä itse omassa päässään, pystyisikö itse hallitsemaan useita kymmeniä eri linjoja ilman että ikinä sattuisi mitään mokauksia. Varsinkin, jos joutuu ajamaan ensimmäistä päivää uutta linjaa aivan vieraassa ympäristössä. Eivät kaikki opi saman tien... Terveisin silloin tällöin linjaopetusta antava kuljettaja.

----------


## aki

Itselleni on käynyt muutaman kerran kun olen matkustanut linjoilla v51 tai v55 että Martinlaakson terminaalista lähdetäänkin vahingossa väärän linjan reitille ja muutaman kerran on v51:n kuski epähuomiossa ajanut Ylästöntietä suoraan koukkaamatta Malmirajantien ja Isonmännyntie kieppiä, ei se ole mikään ihme kun päivän aikana ajetaan useita eri linjoja ristiin ja rastiin niin vähemmästäkin menee välillä linjat ja reitit sekaisin.

----------


## Samppa

Kuljettajille "vaikeita" linjoja näyttävät olevan myös h23N ja h66.
Ongelmat johtuvat varmaan monista erilaisista syistä.

----------


## zige94

> Harrastushan sekin tietysti on että kyttää silmä tarkkana että näkee kuljettajan tekevän edes pienen virheen mistä sitten voi valittaa HSL:lle.


Harrastus ja harrastus... Voihan sen laskea harrastukseksi jos bussia odotellessa huomaa vain epäkohtia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:18 ----------




> Ei nyt ihan 10min... 2-3min on lähempänä todellisuutta.


Pakko kyllä huomauttaa että oli se n. 10minuuttia... Olitko samalla vuorolla vai? Olen 100% varma että siinä 8-12min paikkeilla se oli. En kyllä väitä että olisit ollut väärässä, ehkä vuorot sitten menivät minulla tai sinulla sekaisin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:24 ----------




> Eikö tämä sinun HelBin vastainen ristiretkesi ala mennä jo avistuksen överiksi? Jos on täysin HelB-vastainen ennakkoasenne ja oikein odotaa HelBin mokaavan... Ihan kuin Veolia ei ikinä olisi ajanut vikaan tai tehnyt mitään muutakaan väärin.


Sanon rehellisesti että kyllä, odotan HelB:n mokaavan niin pahasti että HSL tekisi jotain asialle, mitä ei kuitenkaan tule tapahtumaan... Niin inhottavat kokemukset on kyllä HelB busseista tai kuljettajista... Tänään taas saatiin todisteltua rasististakäytöstä eräältä kuljettajalta h54:llä kun tummaihoinenmatkustaja oli ostamassa lippua... Mutta ei siitä sen enempään koska tulee taas jotain valitusta teiltä arvon foorumilaisilta...

----------


## Tonttu18

> Pakko kyllä huomauttaa että oli se n. 10minuuttia... Olitko samalla vuorolla vai? Olen 100% varma että siinä 8-12min paikkeilla se oli. En kyllä väitä että olisit ollut väärässä, ehkä vuorot sitten menivät minulla tai sinulla sekaisin?


Tulin pysäkille klo 9.27 ja odotin vuoroa jonka ohitusaika Malmin asemalla on klo 9.30. Auto olisi tullut pysäkille klo 9.31 jos ei olisi ajanut ohi (puhelimen kellon = buscom kellon mukaan). Odottelun aikana h73 linjan bussi ajoi ohi, jonka ohitusaika on klo 9.33. Pian sen jälkeen, koska olin jo menossa pois, näin 519 tulevan vasemmalta sisään laiturialueelle, eli n. klo 9.34. Itäkeskukseen saavuttiin klo 9.47.
En kyllä huomannut että joku olisi huomauttanut kuljettajalle reitiltä eksymisestä...

----------


## zige94

> Tulin pysäkille klo 9.27 ja odotin vuoroa jonka ohitusaika Malmin asemalla on klo 9.30. Auto olisi tullut pysäkille klo 9.31 jos ei olisi ajanut ohi (puhelimen kellon = buscom kellon mukaan). Odottelun aikana h73 linjan bussi ajoi ohi, jonka ohitusaika on klo 9.33. Pian sen jälkeen, koska olin jo menossa pois, näin 519 tulevan vasemmalta sisään laiturialueelle, eli n. klo 9.34. Itäkeskukseen saavuttiin klo 9.47.
> En kyllä huomannut että joku olisi huomauttanut kuljettajalle reitiltä eksymisestä...


Olinkohan sitten kuitenkin eri vuorossa?... Olin muuten, koska työt alkoivat näemmä klo 11, joten ei olisi ollut mitään järkeä että olisin ollut noin aikaisin liikenteessä... Juoksin nimittäin suoraan Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalista töihin, joten myöhässä se oli sen 10min.

Tuohon on muuten pakko huomauttaa että ohitusaika tuolla vuorolla on 9:28.

----------


## chauffer

> Olinkohan sitten kuitenkin eri vuorossa?... Olin muuten, koska työt alkoivat näemmä klo 11, joten ei olisi ollut mitään järkeä että olisin ollut noin aikaisin liikenteessä... Juoksin nimittäin suoraan Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalista töihin, joten myöhässä se oli sen 10min.
> 
> Tuohon on muuten pakko huomauttaa että ohitusaika tuolla vuorolla on 9:28.


Ei muuten ole kun 9.30! Haukut kyllä täällä mutta et sitten edes tiedä ketä ja milloin.... Sitä en usko että 2 eri kuljettajaa olisi tehnyt saman virheen tunnin välein samalla linjalla...

----------


## ana

Että näin...

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...11948_uu.shtml

----------


## 339-DF

> Että näin...
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...11948_uu.shtml


Sillä lailla. Edellinen kerta, kun bussi peruutteli motarilla, ei päätynyt sentään lehdistöön, vain tänne JLF:lle. Kuinkahan paljon näitä oikein on?

Ei muuta, tämähän oli HelBin bussi. Kohta varmaan Chauffer valistaa meitä ettei tässä ole mitään ihmeellistä ja paheksuttavaa ja maailmassa on suurempiakin murheita  :Wink: 

On kyllä aika kurjaan suuntaan menossa HSL:n bussiliikenne.

----------


## chauffer

> Sillä lailla. Edellinen kerta, kun bussi peruutteli motarilla, ei päätynyt sentään lehdistöön, vain tänne JLF:lle. Kuinkahan paljon näitä oikein on?
> 
> Ei muuta, tämähän oli HelBin bussi. Kohta varmaan Chauffer valistaa meitä ettei tässä ole mitään ihmeellistä ja paheksuttavaa ja maailmassa on suurempiakin murheita 
> 
> On kyllä aika kurjaan suuntaan menossa HSL:n bussiliikenne.


On tää vähän eri juttu kuin peräkkäin ajelevat bussit  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> On tää vähän eri juttu kuin peräkkäin ajelevat bussit


No niinpä. Mä ihmettelen sitä, etteivät matkustajat puutu tuollaiseen. Mä ainakin nostaisin metelin jos mun henkeä yritettäisiin tuolla lailla vaarantaa.

Ei näy muutenkaan olleen HelBin päivä tänään: http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...11861_uu.shtml

----------


## chauffer

> No niinpä. Mä ihmettelen sitä, etteivät matkustajat puutu tuollaiseen. Mä ainakin nostaisin metelin jos mun henkeä yritettäisiin tuolla lailla vaarantaa.
> 
> Ei näy muutenkaan olleen HelBin päivä tänään: http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...11861_uu.shtml


tuo oli jo sunnuntaina  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> tuo oli jo sunnuntaina


Aijoo, sehän on otsikossakin. No, täytyyhän joka päivälle olla jotakin. Mitä mahtaa huominen tuoda tullessaan? Jos valita saa, niin ehkä sitä ruttupeltiä kuitenkin mieluummin kuin moottoritieperuutteluja.

----------


## citybus

> Sanon rehellisesti että kyllä, odotan HelB:n mokaavan niin pahasti että HSL tekisi jotain asialle, mitä ei kuitenkaan tule tapahtumaan... Niin inhottavat kokemukset on kyllä HelB busseista tai kuljettajista... Tänään taas saatiin todisteltua rasististakäytöstä eräältä kuljettajalta h54:llä kun tummaihoinenmatkustaja oli ostamassa lippua... Mutta ei siitä sen enempään koska tulee taas jotain valitusta teiltä arvon foorumilaisilta...


Mikähän tällainen moka olisi? Ja mitä asialle pitäisi tehdä?

Anna tulla vaan. Edellisestä rasismin ryöpsähdyksestä jlf:llä on jo pari viikkoa.

----------


## zige94

> Ei muuten ole kun 9.30! Haukut kyllä täällä mutta et sitten edes tiedä ketä ja milloin.... Sitä en usko että 2 eri kuljettajaa olisi tehnyt saman virheen tunnin välein samalla linjalla...


No niinpä näkyy olevan. Tänään yöllä katselin n. 1 aikoihin 519:n aikataulua ja silloin vielä näkyi 9:28, mutta ilmeisesti oli kesäaikataulut silloin vielä näkyvissä... Maailmassa on kuule paljon kaikkea mitä on vaikeata uskoa... Mistä sitä edes tietää onko sama kuljettaja ollut kyseessä? Niinkuin tuossa jonkun toisen linkittämässä uutisessa, niin on toinenkin HelB:n kuljettaja tehnyt virheen tänään lentokenttälinjoilla. Miksei sitten kolmaskin, tai vielä useampi? Ja tämä bussihan ajeli siis Pihlajamäkeen saakka, tai tarkalleen siihen Pihlajamäentien risteykseen, ja siitä kääntyi takaisin päin...





> Mikähän tällainen moka olisi? Ja mitä asialle pitäisi tehdä?
> 
> Anna tulla vaan. Edellisestä rasismin ryöpsähdyksestä jlf:llä on jo pari viikkoa.


En kommentoi tuohon mitään, jollakin on kuitenkin taas valittamista asiasta...

----------


## Mikle

> Maailmassa on kuule paljon kaikkea mitä on vaikeata uskoa...


Vaikea on uskoa sitäkin, että yhden liikennöitsijän kalusto olisi osallisena kaikessa säätämisessä  :Cool:  Siis jos joku muodostaa käsityksensä näistä asioista yksinomaan viestiesi perusteella niin aika yksipuolisen kuvan saa. En mä koita väittää, että tollanen harhautuminen olisi mitenkään hyvä juttu, mutta eiköhän niitä satu aika tasaisesti per firma jos on sattuakseen.

----------


## Mikle

> Että näin...


Hurja tilanne ja hyvää tuuria, ettei mitään sattunut. 

Tottakai moisessa tilanteessa kuljettaja haluaa korjata tilanteen mahdollisimman nopeasti, mutta siinä se ammattitaito tosiaan punnitaan kun jotain poikkeavaa sattuu (olipa syy itsessä tai muissa), stressitaso kasvaa ja tilanne pitää hoitaa mahdollisimman turvallisesti ohi. Ei tossa vaiheessa ole enää mihinkään kiire jos ainoa vaihtoehto olisi peruutella motarilla..Aikamoinen ylläri takana tulijoille. 

Kuulopuheen mukaan (siis kuten kuulopuheeseen aina, niin suhtauduttava varauksin) tuossa tilanteessa takaapäin tullut täysperäyhdistelmä olisi joutunut jarruttamaan ja väistämään aika reippaastikin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuulopuheen mukaan (siis kuten kuulopuheeseen aina, niin suhtauduttava varauksin) tuossa tilanteessa takaapäin tullut täysperäyhdistelmä olisi joutunut jarruttamaan ja väistämään aika reippaastikin.


En nyt sano tätä tosissaan, mutta pitäisi kai toivoa, ettei se täysperäyhdistelmä olisi pahemmin väistellyt. Yleensä asioihin aletaan kiinnittää huomiota vasta sitten kun tulee ruumiita, eikä bussiliikenteen laatutaso ole poikkeus. Tarinoita on vaikka millä mitalla, mutta ei media ole niistä kiinnostunut. Busseja palaa yksi siellä ja toinen täällä. Pikku-uutisten arvoisia. Motarilla on peruuteltu nyt elokuussa jo kahdesti, ja tässä ovat vain jlf:llä esiin tulleet tapaukset. Reiteillä ei tahdota pysyä. Samppa sanoi, että pelkästään HelBillä on yli 20 000 lähtöä päivässä. Olkoon vaikka miljoona, ei se ole puolustus. Kyllä kuljettajan täytyy osata reittinsä.

Minulle on epäselvää miten kiinnostunut HSL on näistä epäkohdista ja mitä se asian eteen tekee. Eihän HSL:n etu ole tuoda näitä julkisuuteen, mutta jos se yrittää hoitaa asioita hiljaisesti liikennöitsijöiden kanssa yhteistyössä, niin ei sekään kovin tulokselliselta vaikuta, kun näitä sattumuksia lukee.

Tämän rinnalla ratikoiden eteen tunkevat taksit vaikuttavat aika pieneltä ongelmalta, varsinkin kun ratikat ajelevat muutenkin niin hissukseen että ehtivät jarrutella taksien edessä. No, taksit kai tietävätkin sen ja ajelevat siksi niin kuin ajelevat...

----------


## Mikle

> En nyt sano tätä tosissaan, mutta pitäisi kai toivoa, ettei se täysperäyhdistelmä olisi pahemmin väistellyt.


Olen samaa mieltä noista bussiliikenteen epäkohdista. Kuljettajissa on paljon ammattilaisia, jotka varmasti tuntevat myötähäpeää tällaisissa tapauksissa. Haluan tuoda esiin tämän, koska hajonta tuntuu ihan kyydissä istuen olevan aika suurta. Ammattimiehen tai -naisen ote hommaan pitäisi ehdottomasti olla mittakeppi kattamaan koko alaa. Kyllä laatutason suhteen rima pitäisi pitää riittävän korkealla eikä niin, että halvin tarjous voittaa niin kalustossa kuin muussakin asiaan liittyvässä. 

Onko muuten kukaan laskenut, miten paljon säästettäisiin kaluston korjauksissa ja naftassa jos käsiteltäisiin raskasta kalustoa kuten sitä kuuluu ennakoiden eikä kiihdyteltäisi tai jarruteltaisi kuin Linnanmäellä ikää, oiottaisi kanttareita, täräytellen aina niihin samoihin hidasteisiin liian kovaa  ym. Ja kannattaako kalustoa huoltaa ennakoiden vai sitten kun se ei enää ilman pajaa liiku? Mä uskon, että halvemmalla päästäisiin ja ainakin tyylikkäämmin / mukavammin / turvallisemmin. Jos tämä kaikki kuitenkin maksaisi x euroa enemmän kuin nykyään niin se tietysti näkyisi myös lipun hinnoissa, mutta se ehkä pitäisi sitten hyväksyä se kustannus. 

Edelleen tähän kuullun havainnon perusteella sanoisin, että siinä on Ammattikuljettajan kokemus, taito ja tilannetaju paikannut hetkessä toisen osapuolen täydellisen rimanalituksen. Tosin noilla kun alkaa pujottelemaan niin riski on siinäkin kova..

----------


## Koala

No, anteeksi henkilökohtaisuuksiin meno mutta jos jollakin on aina pelkkää pahaa sanottavaa liikennöitsijästä x niin se ihan totta alkaa vaikuttaa valittajan uskottavuuteen. Jos asennoituu siten että liikennöitsijä x on prc:stä niin kyllähän se sitten on. Itse lähestulkoon pelkäsin että joku muu kuin HelB voittaa kotilinjan, sen verran hyvin se sen on aina hoitanut.

Varmaan tämä viesti moderoidaan pois koska se on minun eikä jonkun muun kirjoittama mutta minusta tuo naurettava ristiretki saisi jo loppua.

----------


## Samppa

> Samppa sanoi, että pelkästään HelBillä on yli 20 000 lähtöä päivässä. Olkoon vaikka miljoona, ei se ole puolustus. Kyllä kuljettajan täytyy osata reittinsä....


Tarkoitin kyllä, että lähtöjä koko HSL -alueen bussiliikenteessä on se reilut 20 000/vrk. Edelleen tarkoitus ei ollut millään lailla puolustella reittien osaamattomuutta, halusin vain tarkentaa heittoa lähtöjen määrästä.
Ja kyllä, reitin osaaminen kuuluu kuljettajan ammattitaitoon.




> Minulle on epäselvää miten kiinnostunut HSL on näistä epäkohdista ja mitä se asian eteen tekee.


HSL:ssä ollaan kiinnostuneita näistä epäkohdista ja ne tuodaan esille ja niistä keskustellaan kuljettajien kanssa HSL:n koulutuspäivien yhteydessä.

----------


## TEP70

> Samppa sanoi, että pelkästään HelBillä on yli 20 000 lähtöä päivässä. Olkoon vaikka miljoona, ei se ole puolustus. Kyllä kuljettajan täytyy osata reittinsä.


Ihmiset niitä autoja kuitenkin ajavat. On kuljettajia, jotka osaavat ainakin lähes kaikki HelB:n ajamat linjat. Ongelma vain on, että reitit muuttuvat eikä niitä kaikkia voi olla jatkuvasti ajamassa. Silloin tällöin tulee eteen tilanteita, että jonnekin on vain lähdettävä lyhyellä varoitusajalla tai sitten vuoro jää ajamatta kokonaan.

----------


## Koala

> Ihmiset niitä autoja kuitenkin ajavat. On kuljettajia, jotka osaavat ainakin lähes kaikki HelB:n ajamat linjat. Ongelma vain on, että reitit muuttuvat eikä niitä kaikkia voi olla jatkuvasti ajamassa. Silloin tällöin tulee eteen tilanteita, että jonnekin on vain lähdettävä lyhyellä varoitusajalla tai sitten vuoro jää ajamatta kokonaan.


Pakko sanoa vielä kun me kaikki tiedämme DF:n busseja vihaavaksi ratikkamieheksi (hymiö) että olen ollut ainakin kolmesti nelosessa joka ajoi vahingossa tullinpuomissa suoraan eikä kääntynyt munkkaan. Kuljettaja kuulutti että hänelle kävi moka... Ihan vaan että sattuu sitä "paremmissakin" piireissä  :Wink: 

Pahimmillaanhan kuljettaja voi joutua linjalle kartta kädessä mutta ei se ihan jokapäiväistä onneksi taida olla. Pyrkimys tietysti on että linja opetellaan ensin mutta kauniit ajatukset eivät ole realistisia jos vaikka influenssa-aalto iskee ja 20 kuljettajaa on kotona 40 asteen kuumeessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pakko sanoa vielä kun me kaikki tiedämme DF:n busseja vihaavaksi ratikkamieheksi (hymiö)


En mä niitä vihaa, mutta niiden laatutaso ei ole sellainen, että mä suostuisin käyttämään niitä muuten kuin lähes-pakon edessä. Lisäksi ne ovat veronmaksajalle hirvittävän kalliita.




> olen ollut ainakin kolmesti nelosessa joka ajoi vahingossa tullinpuomissa suoraan eikä kääntynyt munkkaan. Kuljettaja kuulutti että hänelle kävi moka.


Se on kyllä aika paljon. Mä olen asunut Munkassa koko ikäni ja mulle tällainen on tullut kohdalle kaksi kertaa. Kerran niin että 4 oli menossa Nordenskiöldinkadulle, mutta kuljettaja huomasi sen jo risteyksessä ja peruutti suoraan ohjaamosta ehkä parin metrin verran. Sinänsä kyllä ohjeiden vastaisesti, mutta harvemmin siellä ratikkakaistalla on muuta tiellä kuin toinen ratikka, ja sen kyllä huomaa ohjaamostakin. Vähän eri juttu kuin moottoritie.

Toisen kerran kuljettaja ajoi Tullinpuomilla suoraan. Tällä kertaa hän ajoi pysäkille saakka ja päästi halukkaat ulos, peruutti sitten takaa käsin ajoluvan tullessa takaisin risteykseen ja jatkoi siitä kohti Munkkaa.

----------


## Koala

> En mä niitä vihaa, mutta niiden laatutaso ei ole sellainen, että mä suostuisin käyttämään niitä muuten kuin lähes-pakon edessä. Lisäksi ne ovat veronmaksajalle hirvittävän kalliita.


Eksytään jo aiheesta mutta tasan päinvastaiset tunnelmat, mä en voi sietää ratikalla kitkuttamista  :Sad:  Mutta siis ei pahalla sitä ratikkamies-kommenttia  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Edelleen tähän kuullun havainnon perusteella sanoisin, että siinä on Ammattikuljettajan kokemus, taito ja tilannetaju paikannut hetkessä toisen osapuolen täydellisen rimanalituksen. Tosin noilla kun alkaa pujottelemaan niin riski on siinäkin kova..


Kun silloinen Concordia oli menettämässä Vantaan sisäisiä linjoja rutkasti silloiselle Connexille eli taisi siis olla vuoden 2004 ihan lopussa, niin omalle kohdalle sattui juuri näillä bussilinjoilla viikon sisällä kolme kertaa(!) kuljettajan virhe eli kuljettaja ajoi ohi risteyksestä, josta piti kääntyä. Yksi näistä risteyksistä oli Lentoaseman liittymä Kehä III:lla, josta käyttämäni linjan 52 bussin olisi siis pitänyt lähteä kohti Tikkurilantien risteystä. Nousin paikaltani bussin keskiosassa ja menin sanomaan kuljettajalle "eikös tämä ole 52 eli edellisestä liittymästä olisi pitänyt lähteä pois Kehä III:lta?" tjsp. Suomalaissyntyinen kuljettaja sanoi perisuomalaisen sana "p**kele", mutta malttoi mielensä ajamalla Niittytien liittymään ja lähti ajamaan takaisin Kehä III:ta päästäkseen takaisin oikeaan liittymään. Hatunnosto siis kuljettajalle, joka tunsi lähiseutua ja tiesi, missä bussin kurssin saa oikaistua turvallisesti. Ylimääräistä aikaa tuohon Niittytien lenkkiin taisi kulua 5-10 min eli ei ollut mikään huomattava lisäys matka-aikaan - ja huomattavasti turvallisempi vaihtoehto kuin peruuttelu vilkasliikenteisellä valtaväylällä. 
Eli olisiko näissä viimeaikaisissa tapauksissa kyse siitä, ettei kuljettaja ole tuntenut ajamansa linjan LÄHIseutua - eikä ole sen takia uskaltanut ajaa moottoritietä seuraavaan liittymään, jossa bussin saa käännettyä turvallisemmin?

Ja huomionarvoista oli se, että minä taisin olla kaikissa noissa kolmessa mainitsemassani tapauksessa se matkustaja, joka uskalsi mennä sanomaan kuljettajalle poikkeamasta. Eiköhän muissakin matkustajissa olisi ollut sellaisia, jotka käyttivät linjaa päivittäin ja oletettavasti tunsivat myös linjan reitin. Tosin me suomalaiset olemme tunnettuja tuppisuita, jotka eivät juttele bussissa vieressä istuvan matkustajan tai kuljettajan kanssa.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Eksytään jo aiheesta mutta tasan päinvastaiset tunnelmat, mä en voi sietää ratikalla kitkuttamista


Voin lohduttaa, että kyllä se muakin ärsyttää. Todella paljon. Manskulla hissutellaan 25 km/h ettei vaan oltaisi edellä aikataulusta. Ottaa päähän.




> Mutta siis ei pahalla sitä ratikkamies-kommenttia


Juu ei siinä mitään. Kyllä mä olen ratikkamies.  :Smile:

----------


## wade

> Kerran niin että 4 oli menossa Nordenskiöldinkadulle, mutta kuljettaja huomasi sen jo risteyksessä ja peruutti suoraan ohjaamosta ehkä parin metrin verran. Sinänsä kyllä ohjeiden vastaisesti, mutta harvemmin siellä ratikkakaistalla on muuta tiellä kuin toinen ratikka, ja sen kyllä huomaa ohjaamostakin.


Eräänä iltana (tästä tosin on jo aikaa, veikkaisin viime alkukevättä) linjan 3T viimeinen vuoro kääntyi Rautatieaseman jälkeen Mannerheimintielle vasemmalle - ilmeisesti kuljettaja muisti ajavansa 3B:tä..? Mutta kumminkin, ajoi risteyksen yli ja pysähtyi heti risteyksen jälkeen - ja peruutti takaisin risteyksen yli sinne, mistä oli tullutkin. Aika erikoista, mistäs kuljettaja muka tiesi mihin päin liikennevalot näyttivät vihreää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika erikoista, mistäs kuljettaja muka tiesi mihin päin liikennevalot näyttivät vihreää?


Katsomalla miten muut liikkuvat. Taitava raitiovaununkuljettaja tuntee valokierron kuin omat taskunsa. Sen huomaa, kun seurailee kuljettajien toimintaa. Monet osaavat ennakoida valoihin tulemiset ja niistä lähtemiset mainiosti.

Kun museoratikalla peruuteltiin Unioninkadulla, niin siinäkin oppii hyvin nopeasti, miten valokierto toimii ja missä vaiheessa voi peruuttaa mihinkin kohtaan.

----------


## hana

Se että ajaa linjan reitiltä harhaan on mielestäni varsin harmiton asia. Tärkeintä on korjata virhe vaarantamatta matkustajia. Itsellekin näitä on sattunut, mutta ei sen takia etten osaisi linjaa vaan sen takia, että on tullut pieni ajatuskatko. Aina olen kuitenkin onnistunut paikkaamaan virheeni ja kaikilla pysäkeillä on tullut käytyä. Varsinkin kun vaihdoin yritystä niin viimeisen noin kahden vuoden aikana on tullut ajettua yli 100 linjaa, jos laskee kaikki eri kirjain-versiot niin tulee sitä väkisinkin jotain pientä harhaan ajoa. Pääasia on huomata virhe ja korjata se turvallisesti. Paikallistuntemus auttaa paljon asiaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Voin lohduttaa, että kyllä se muakin ärsyttää. Todella paljon. Manskulla hissutellaan 25 km/h ettei vaan oltaisi edellä aikataulusta. Ottaa päähän.


Miksei aikatauluja sitten muuteta niin, että mieluummin on 2 min myöhässä, kuin sen verran etuajassa? Bussipuolella ainakin arvioituja ohitusaikoja aikaistetaan 1 min, jottei bussi pääsisi koskaan tulemaan etuajassa. Olen huomannut, että tämä toimii - ainoastaan Helsingin linjoilla 22, 23, 67X ja 93 olen havainnut etuajassa saapumista ja niilläkin vain harvoin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussipuolella ainakin arvioituja ohitusaikoja aikaistetaan 1 min, jottei bussi pääsisi koskaan tulemaan etuajassa.


Ai aikaistetaan vai?

----------


## Mikle

> Eli olisiko näissä viimeaikaisissa tapauksissa kyse siitä, ettei kuljettaja ole tuntenut ajamansa linjan LÄHIseutua - eikä ole sen takia uskaltanut ajaa moottoritietä seuraavaan liittymään, jossa bussin saa käännettyä turvallisemmin?


Kyllä varmaan tuo seututuntemus vaikuttaa. Tosin jos firmoissa on kuljettajia, jotka ajelee useita linjoja Pk-seudun alueella niin aika paljon hallittavia reittejä siitä syntyy eikä kaikkea seutukuntaa voi tuntea. Ja jos ei jollain reitillä hetkeen ole käynyt niin varmasti opitutkin unohtuu. 
Siltikin mä pitäisin fiksuna satsata tähän tuntemukseen ja perehdytykseen.  Vaikkapa "luotsaaja" mukaan kun kuljettaja lähtee uudelle reitille?
Senkin jälkeen harhautumisia varmaankin sattuisi, ihmisiä kun kuljettajatkin ovat. Mutta varmaan sattuisi vähemmän?

Tosin, jos joku kaikesta huolimatta päättää peruutella motarilla niin se ongelma ei ole reittituntemus vaan aivan jotain muuta.




> Tosin me suomalaiset olemme tunnettuja tuppisuita, jotka eivät juttele bussissa vieressä istuvan matkustajan tai kuljettajan kanssa.


 Jep. Tarkka etiketti vallitsee normi julkisissa matkustavien suomalaisten kesken. Ollaan kuin kirkossa ja naama vakavana vaikka vieressä sirkuspelle heittelisi takaperin voltteja  :Laughing: 
Ei siellä munkaan mielestä tarvi omia työ-tai kotiasioita kailottaa, mutta kaverin kanssa on mukava vaihtaa yleiset kuulumiset. Ja hauska joskus seurata, miten vaunullinen seurakuntaa "salakuuntelee" kiinnostuneina, mutta tietenkin seinille ja maahan katsellen naamat vakavina :Laughing:

----------


## Knightrider

> Ai aikaistetaan vai?


Tarkoitan, että matkustajalle informoidaan bussin saapuvan minuutin aikaisemmin, kuin  on arvioitu. Eli aikataulua aikaistetaan välipysäkkien osalta.

----------


## chauffer

> Tarkoitan, että matkustajalle informoidaan bussin saapuvan minuutin aikaisemmin, kuin  on arvioitu. Eli aikataulua aikaistetaan välipysäkkien osalta.


Mistähän ihmeestä olet tuollaista keksinyt?  :Eek:  Noilla aikaisemmin mainitsemillasi linjoilla(ainakin h22 ja h23) on helmi ja matkustajainformaatiossa kyllä näkyy juuri ajantasainen ohitusaika jota ei aikaisteta yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## zige94

> Miksei aikatauluja sitten muuteta niin, että mieluummin on 2 min myöhässä, kuin sen verran etuajassa? Bussipuolella ainakin arvioituja ohitusaikoja aikaistetaan 1 min, jottei bussi pääsisi koskaan tulemaan etuajassa. Olen huomannut, että tämä toimii - ainoastaan Helsingin linjoilla 22, 23, 67X ja 93 olen havainnut etuajassa saapumista ja niilläkin vain harvoin.


Monilla linjoilla mitä olen katsonut, niin on ajoaikaa vain lisätty. 520:lla jos kesän aikatauluihin vertaa nii on lisätty, 519(A) myös. 520 näyttää kulkevan nykyään etuajassa-vain muutaman minuutin jäljessä. Tänää aamullakin tuli kolmisen minuuttia etuajassa Malmin asemalle, vaikka bussi oli ihan täynnä. 519A aamulla kulkee myös ihan minuutin pari myöhässä.

76A/B:llä lisättiin ajoaikaa, ajelee ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella etuajassa pysäkiltäni ohi, 2-3min jopa. Kuulostaa pieneltä, mutta paljon on jos miettii kuinka läheltä se kuitenkin tulee.

74 on parhaimillaan jopa 10min etuajassa Tapanilassa. Yleisimmiten 5min etuajassa ohittaa Kotinummentien.

----------


## aki

> Monilla linjoilla mitä olen katsonut, niin on ajoaikaa vain lisätty. 520:lla jos kesän aikatauluihin vertaa nii on lisätty, 519(A) myös. 520 näyttää kulkevan nykyään etuajassa-vain muutaman minuutin jäljessä.


Ajoajan lisäämistä Gnightrider varmaankin aiemmissa viesteissään tarkoitti, eikä välipisteaikojen aikaistamista. Itsekin katselin tuota 520 syysaikataulua ja 2010 syksyyn verrattuna ajoaikaa välille Lentoasema-Malmi on lisätty lähes 10min. Linjan v53 aikatauluja on ilmeisesti myös väljennetty kun autot tuntuvat nyt paremmin pysyvän aikataulussa ja Myyrmäessä kuskille jää välillä jopa aikaa pienelle tauolle :Smile:  Olisiko linjalle lisätty jopa yksi auto?

----------


## zige94

> Ajoajan lisäämistä Gnightrider varmaankin aiemmissa viesteissään tarkoitti, eikä välipisteaikojen aikaistamista. Itsekin katselin tuota 520 syysaikataulua ja 2010 syksyyn verrattuna ajoaikaa välille Lentoasema-Malmi on lisätty lähes 10min.


Niin itsekin ajattelin että tarkoittikin, ja ajoaikaahan on juuri silloin lisätty jos välipisteaikoja on siirretty. Nuo Malmin välipisteajat olivat vain esimerkkeinä siitä kuinka niitä on aikaistettu ja miten hyvin pysyy aikataulussa, kun aiemmin on puhuttu 519:n ja 520:n kohdalla juuri esimerkiksi siitä että ne saapuvat Lentoasemalta Malmille runsaasti myöhässä  :Smile:

----------


## sane

> Jokainen voisi miettiä itse omassa päässään, pystyisikö itse hallitsemaan useita kymmeniä eri linjoja ilman että ikinä sattuisi mitään mokauksia. Varsinkin, jos joutuu ajamaan ensimmäistä päivää uutta linjaa aivan vieraassa ympäristössä. Eivät kaikki opi saman tien... Terveisin silloin tällöin linjaopetusta antava kuljettaja.


Eikö näissä ole mitään gps-järjestelmää, joka osaisi opastaa reitin? Esimerkiksi 195N:lle tuntuu Teekkarikylän mutka tuottavan ajoittain ongelmia.

----------


## Koala

> Eikö näissä ole mitään gps-järjestelmää, joka osaisi opastaa reitin? Esimerkiksi 195N:lle tuntuu Teekkarikylän mutka tuottavan ajoittain ongelmia.


HELMI opastaa mutta toki vain HELMI-linjoilla, edellyttäen että ko. masiina on ehjä ja toiminnassa eikä ole mitään poikkeusreittiä voimassa.

Edit: Niin ja pitää olla uusi HELMI-laite, vanha ei opasta pikkuruisella mustavalkonäytöllään  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kerran oli linjalla 615 (HelB:n aikana) niin palvelualtis kuljettaja, että matkustajan painettua STOP-nappia Hakaniemen jälkeen, kuljettaja pysähtyi Kaisaniemessä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Kerran oli linjalla 615 (HelB:n aikana) niin palvelualtis kuljettaja, että matkustajan painettua STOP-nappia Hakaniemen jälkeen, kuljettaja pysähtyi Kaisaniemessä.


Heh, taisi olla ensimmäistä kertaa puikoissa seutulinjalla? Etenkin maaseudulle päin ajettaessa voi olla hankala muistaa, mikä on minkäkin linjan pysäkki.

Uuden tai väsyneen 615-kuskin voi myös helposti kuvitella ottavan matkustajia kyytiin keskustaankin päin, jos yksinkertaisesti leikkaa tyhjää.

----------


## joboo

Eilen lähdin 17.45 Malminkartanosta (H45) bussin piti kääntyä Mannerheimintieltä Topeliuksenkadulle, mutta ei kääntynnytkään vaan ajoi suoraan kohti Rautatientoria kun, kuljettaja huomasi että on väärällä reitillä niin hän kääntyi stenbäckinkadulle ja siitä takaisin topeliuksenkadulle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Duracell

> Kuljettajille "vaikeita" linjoja näyttävät olevan myös h23N


 Millä tavalla vaikeita?

Pitää muistaa että 23N:n reitti poikkeaa 23:n reitistä siltä osin että Ruskeasuolla lähtö on Nauvontieltä ja reitti ajetaan Aleksis Kiven Kadun kautta Sturenkadulle. Viimeksi kun olen itse ajanut ko reittiä niin näytti siltä että 
AKK:n ja Sturen risteykseen ratikkapysäkille on tullut 23N:n pysäkki mutta siitä ei ole meille kuljettajille kukaan muistanut mainita. Eikä ole vielä tietoa että toimiiko AKK:n ratikkavalot oikein kun 23N:llä tulee pysäkille.

En tiedä mistä tällaiset tietokatkot johtuu, mutta näitä ei saisi missään nimessä olla.

----------


## Samppa

> Millä tavalla vaikeita?


Vaikeus näyttää olevan juuri siinä, että kuljettaja ei aina muista ajaa Aleksis Kivenkadun kautta, vaan porhaltaa Viipurinkatua 23:n tapaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Viimeksi kun olen itse ajanut ko reittiä niin näytti siltä että 
> AKK:n ja Sturen risteykseen ratikkapysäkille on tullut 23N:n pysäkki mutta siitä ei ole meille kuljettajille kukaan muistanut mainita. Eikä ole vielä tietoa että toimiiko AKK:n ratikkavalot oikein kun 23N:llä tulee pysäkille.


Minun ymmärtääkseni 23N käyttää ratikkapysäkkiä "Sturenkatu" vain Pasilan suuntaan ajaessa korvaamaan perusreitin pysäkkiä "Porvoonkatu". Keskustaan päin Porvoonkadun pysäkki on myös linjan 23N reitillä, joten Sturenkadun ratikkapysäkkiä ei tässä suunnassa tarvita. Täten bussi ajaa autokaistaa pitkin eikä ratikkavalojen toimivuudesta tarvitse huolestua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minun ymmärtääkseni 23N käyttää ratikkapysäkkiä "Sturenkatu" vain Pasilan suuntaan ajaessa korvaamaan perusreitin pysäkkiä "Porvoonkatu".


Linjaoppaan mukaan pysäkki Porvoonkatu Kirstinkadun jälkeen Sturenkadulla on kuitenkin myös käytössä.

----------


## Duracell

> Minun ymmärtääkseni 23N käyttää ratikkapysäkkiä "Sturenkatu" vain Pasilan suuntaan ajaessa korvaamaan perusreitin pysäkkiä "Porvoonkatu". Keskustaan päin Porvoonkadun pysäkki on myös linjan 23N reitillä, joten Sturenkadun ratikkapysäkkiä ei tässä suunnassa tarvita. Täten bussi ajaa autokaistaa pitkin eikä ratikkavalojen toimivuudesta tarvitse huolestua.


Kuitenkin esim helmi väittää siinä olevan pysäkki, samaten pysäkillä oleva aikanäyttö mistä näkee kauanko linja-auton tai ratikan tulemiseen kestää, on lisätty 23N

Mutta sehän ei ole mitään uutta että muutoksista saadaan lukea Metro-lehdestä. Sekä HSL että jotkut muut voisivat ottaa tiedoituksen paremmin haltuunsa kuin mitä se tällä hetkellä on.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linjan h66 kuljettaja ajoi tänään h66A:n reittiä, eli suoraan Tuusulanväylää ja Pakilantietä, kiertämättä Metsälän ja Maunulan kautta.

----------


## vristo

> Linjan h66 kuljettaja ajoi tänään h66A:n reittiä, eli suoraan Tuusulanväylää ja Pakilantietä, kiertämättä Metsälän ja Maunulan kautta.


Tuonhan olisi voinut korjata nopeasti ja  helposti käymällä Oulunkylän liittymässä kääntymässä ja palaamalla sitten Metsälän liittymään ja edelleen omalle reitille. Yksi pysäkki (Käpylän asema) olisi tosin jäänyt väliin. Sanoiko kukaan matkustajista asiasta kuljettajalle ja miten hän reagoi huomattuaan virheensä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuonhan olisi voinut korjata nopeasti ja  helposti käymällä Oulunkylän liittymässä kääntymässä ja palaamalla sitten Metsälän liittymään ja edelleen omalle reitille. Yksi pysäkki (Käpylän asema) olisi tosin jäänyt väliin. Sanoiko kukaan matkustajista asiasta kuljettajalle ja miten hän reagoi huomattuaan virheensä?


Eräs matkustaja kävi sitä kysymässä ja jos kuulin oikein, oli kuljettajan selitys asiaan aika uskomaton: "te kaikki ootte kuitenkin menossa Paloheinän ulkoilumajalle, niin ei tää väärää reittiä ajo ketään haittaa." Ja vaikka matkustajat asiasta huomauttivatkin, ajoi kuljettaja silti 66A:n reittiä, eli ei yrittänytkään korjata virhettään.

----------


## Pera

> Linjan h66 kuljettaja ajoi tänään h66A:n reittiä, eli suoraan Tuusulanväylää ja Pakilantietä, kiertämättä Metsälän ja Maunulan kautta.


Ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun h66 ajaa h66A:n reittiä mm. tätä tapahtuu lähes päivittäin ja matkustajat eivät yleensä edes ilmoita kuljettajalle että ajat väärää reittiä. Tänään puolestaan h40 ajoi h43:n reittiä pitkin keskustaan, eli ei mennyt Etelä-Haagan kautta vaan kääntyi Ilkantieltä Metsäläntielle ja siitä sitten hämeenlinnanväylälle!

----------


## vristo

> "te kaikki ootte kuitenkin menossa Paloheinän ulkoilumajalle, niin ei tää väärää reittiä ajo ketään haittaa."


Nyt oli kollega hieman erehtynyt kyyditettävistään; jätesäkit sun muut on niitä, joita viedään kaatopaikalle, eikä ne valita kyydistä. Ikäviä noi elävät matkustajat kun ovat aina vaatimassa ja valittamassa kaikesta. Ihan oikeasti: mua kyllä hävettää kollegan puolesta. Axenne on rok!

----------


## hamalhel

Tänään aamulla töihin mennessä opastin yhdelle kuljettajalle h16:n poikkeusreitin Snellmaninkadun kautta. Mutta töistä palatessani huomasin että toinen kuljettaja ei jatkanut Aleksanterinkatua vaan kääntyi Mariankadulle.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

Nobina aikoo poistaa kuljettajilta vakioreitit ja velvoittaa heidät ajamaan kaikkia yhtiön liikennöimiä linjoja, uusista työjärjestelyistä on syntynyt erimielisyyttä yhtiön ja kuljettajien välille http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...a_3255710.html Odotettavissa siis on että jatkossa entistä useampi Nobinan bussi eksyy reitiltään kun esimerkiksi Espoossa ajamaan tottunut kuski joutuu oudolle Helsingin sisäiselle linjalle! Nobinan tavoitteena tällä ratkaisulla taitaa olla työvuorosuunnittelun tehostaminen, kalustonkäyttöä tuskin voi enää nykyisestään juurikaan tehostaa, sen verran hyvin Nobina kierrätyksen hallitsee.

----------


## Nak

> Nobina aikoo poistaa kuljettajilta vakioreitit ja velvoittaa heidät ajamaan kaikkia yhtiön liikennöimiä linjoja, uusista työjärjestelyistä on syntynyt erimielisyyttä yhtiön ja kuljettajien välille http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...a_3255710.html Odotettavissa siis on että jatkossa entistä useampi Nobinan bussi eksyy reitiltään kun esimerkiksi Espoossa ajamaan tottunut kuski joutuu oudolle Helsingin sisäiselle linjalle! Nobinan tavoitteena tällä ratkaisulla taitaa olla työvuorosuunnittelun tehostaminen, kalustonkäyttöä tuskin voi enää nykyisestään juurikaan tehostaa, sen verran hyvin Nobina kierrätyksen hallitsee.


Syy muutoksiin oli että saataisiin kuljettajille 2-viikkoisjakson tunnit mahdollisimman lähelle 80h:ta ja päivien pituudet mahd. lähelle 8h:ta. Toki joukkoon mahtuu edelleen niitä 5h, niinkuin 10h päiviäkin  :Wink: 

Toki muutokset aiheuttaa aina närää "kaavoihin kangistuneissa", ja osa kuljettajistahan ajaisi mielellään pelkästään Jokeria, e28:a tai Mummo-linjoja(Joukoa), itse odotan innolla uusia sarjoja joissa pääsee entistä monipuolisemmin ajelemaan päivä-/ien aikana eri reittejä. Mikään muu ei mielestäni ole tylsempää kun hinkata samaa reittiä edestakaisin päivästä toiseen. Jotkut siitäkin siis kuitenkin pitävät ja se on kunnioitettavaa.
Näen ongelman kuitenkin tässä sekoittamisessa siinä että esim. Joukoa ajaneet kuljettajat tietävät vähän mitä siellä voi tulla vastaan ja osaavat puikkelehtia pitkin pikkukujia, minulle ei sano esim J37:n reitti yhtään mitään ja motivaatio tuommoisen säkkärän opettelemiseen on hyvinkin olematon.

----------


## Overdriver

> Näen ongelman kuitenkin tässä sekoittamisessa siinä että esim. Joukoa ajaneet kuljettajat tietävät vähän mitä siellä voi tulla vastaan ja osaavat puikkelehtia pitkin pikkukujia, minulle ei sano esim J37:n reitti yhtään mitään ja motivaatio tuommoisen säkkärän opettelemiseen on hyvinkin olematon.


Jos olisin päättävässä asemassa, pitäisin Jouko-linjat erillään isojen bussien liikenteestä ja laittaisin palvelulinjoille sellaisia kuljettajia, jotka ovat tehtävään halukkaita ja soveltuvia. Kuitenkin olen sitä mieltä, että kuljettajien täytyy sopeutua tilanteeseen, jossa työnantaja vaatii ajamaan aiemman vakiolinjan lisäksi muitakin yhtiön liikennöimiä linjoja. Eihän se silti tarkoita sitä, että joutuisi ajamaan ihan jokaista linjaa; niistä voi rakentaa pakettejakin.

----------


## Koala

Eikös Nobina nyt siirry vain samaan malliin kuin mitä kilpailijat ovat jo pitkään toteuttaneet?

----------


## Miccoz

VT 84 / 623Z Helsingistä Rekolanmäkeen ajoi ohi Niittytien rampista, ja palasi omalle reitilleen kiertäen Ruskeasannan liittymästä Junkersintien ja Ilmakehän kautta. Kuskilla oli siis jonkin verran paikallistuntemusta kun osasi kiertää tuota kautta.

----------


## aki

6.8 

Linjan v51 bussi matkalla Lentoasemalle jatkoi Ylästöntietä suoraan kohti Tammistoa kääntymättä Lentoasemantielle, kuski muisti ajavansa linjaa v55, ajettiin Muuntotien/Hagelstamintien risteykseen asti jossa oli mahdollisuus kääntyä liikenneympyrästä takaisinpäin.

----------


## Siika93

Pari-kolme kertaa olen ollut kyydissä, kun h82B on ajanut ohi J.Sederholmintien risteyksestä luulleen linjan olevan h82. No ei siinä muuta sitten, kun bussi Sahaajankadun risteyksessä ympäri ja takaisin =). 

Kerran (taisi olla vuosi tai pari sitten) linja h80 lähti Herttoniemestä (edessään h81). Laivalahdenportin pysäkin jälkeen kuski kääntyikin Herttoniemenrannan suuntaan, jonne juuri äsken edessä ajanut h81 oli kääntynyt. Sitten bussi ympäri ja takaisin oikealle reitille. 

Ja onpahan tullut mentyä linjalla h65A, kun kuski ajoi suoraan Mäkelänkatua ohi Isonniitynkadun (olihan tuon niminen?) risteyksen. Kuski sanoi luulleensa ajavansa linjaa h66A : ). Ymmärrettävä erhe siis. 

Tuossa nyt oikeastaan nyt kaikki kuskien poikkeamat, mitkä itselläni ovat vastaan tulleet.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään oli tarkoitukseni nousta n. viiden muun matkustajan, joista yksi vaunuissa, kanssa h39:ään Kampin päätepysäkillä Runeberginkadulla. Bussi saapui n. 4 min. ennen lähtöaikaansa ja ajoi pysähtymättä metroaseman eteen entiselle päättärille mistä myös lähti aikanaan. Toiset odottajat lähtivät juoksemaan bussin perässä ja ilmeisesti siihen ehtivät. Minä puolestani odotin seuraavaa bussia ja tein HSL:lle reklamaation. Seuraava vuoro noukki sitten Kampin kauppakeskuksen pysäkiltä melkoisen matkustajamäärän.

----------


## joboo

Tänään Kuljettaja kääntyi Malminkartanontieltä, Kartanonmetsäntielle. Luuli varmaan että ajetaan Neulastielle mutta kävin sanomassa että ajoi väärää suuntaan ja veti telin ympäri ja takasin päin.

----------


## halla

21.9 klo 17

160K peruutteli hätävilkut päällä pois Finnoonsolmun pysäkiltä rampille, jotta pääsi nousemaan Suomenojan liikenneympyrään..

----------


## Aq-Zu

Kyllä näitä kuljettajien virheitä on käynyt mullekkin aikoinaan:  :Very Happy: 

Esim. Entinen 68X, joka kulki vielä Viikistä Lahdenväylää pitkin Kustaa Vaasantielle. Kuljettaja ajoi vahingossa h68:n reitille Viikintielle. (Tuo tapahtui muutamia päiviä ennen kun 68X oli vaihtamassa reittiä sille osuudelle)

h74 Ajoi vahingossa Arabian ohi ja oli menossa Lahdenväylän suuntaan, vaikka piti kääntyä Arabiaan

h57:n päätepysäkki oli muuttanut pidemmälle Von Daehin kadulle. Kerran yksi kuljettaja oli vielä vahingossa jäänyt vanhalle päättärille (Agronominkadulle)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viime sunnuntaina 109 ajoi 109:n tunnuksilla Länsiväylän Lauttasaaren risteykseen saakka, mistä eteenpäin 109T:n tunnuksilla Lauttasaaren kautta Kamppiin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Ajoin tänään tarkoituksella s39:llä Kampista pois päin. Bussi saapui päättärille n. 10 min. ennen lähtöaikaa, kuljettaja meni tauolle jättäen etuovet auki. Palattuaan lähti ajamaan bussia vanhaa reittiä Malminrinteen liikenneympyrän kautta ja pysähtyen kauppakeskuksen eteen, poistetulle pysäkille. Siitä nousi kyytiin viitisen matkustajaa n. kymmenen jäädessä odottamaan muita linjoja. Kun tuli oikea,  (uusi) pysäkki bussi oli  ajaa siitä ohi mutta onneksi huomasi n. 15 käden antavan pysähtymismerkin joten pysähtyi lopulta hieman pysäkin jälkeen. Ihmetyttää, että eikö tieto tosiaan kulje henkilökunnalle; matkustajia en ihmettele, eiväthän he huomaa ratikkapysäkeilläkään mitään erikoista vaikka kiskot olisi katkaistu naaman edestä.

----------


## karihoo

Täytyy tunnustaa pari omaakin mokaa  :Smile: 

Eilen maanantaina ajoin 640:n vuoroa Hyrylästä Kamppiin (lähtö klo 13:55) ja kun matkan aikana tuli hieman poikkeavaa säätöä matkalippujen kanssa niin Vanhan Tuusulantien risteys vilahti ohi että heilahti. Sitten vaan huikkaamaan matkustajille, että talo tarjoaa ylimääräisen kiertoajelun Korson liittymän kautta takaisin omalle reitille..

Vuosien takaa muistuu mieleen neljä tapausta:

h18:lla ajoin kohti Munkkivuorta (silloin reitti kulki Kansakoulukatua) ja matkustajan kanssa tuli jotain puhetta Lauttasaareen liittyen. Enkös vaan paukaissut Fredan risteyksestä suoraan kohti Malminrinnettä, onneksi oli tehty uusi kiertoliittymä jossa pääsi ympäri ja takaisin reitille.

452:aa ajettuaan piti ruokatauon jälkeen vaihtaa 453:lle ja tietenkin ensimmäinen sivu meni Kaivokselan rampista alas. Onneksi siellä oli tarpeeksi tilava risteys että yhdellä vekslauksella pääsi takaisin reitille eikä jäänyt yhtään pysäkkiä väliin.

109:llä Jorviin päin kerran tuli kokeiltua "reittimuunnosta" jossa ajettiin Länsiväylää Haukilahdensolmuun asti josta sitten takaisin Karhusaarensolmuun ja omalle reitille. Silloin olin ihan tuore kuljettaja ja HKL:n peruja olevan kuulutusvahvistimen nappuloiden kanssa hieman sormet tärisi kun piti alkaa selostamaan tilannetta..

h54:llä Itikseen mennessä olen kerran onnistunut tekemään kiertoajelua Kehä I:n Pukinmäen liittymästä silloiseen Latokartanontien liittymään ja takaisin (reittimuutos Malmin asemalle ei ollut vielä selkäytimessä asti). Taas oli kuulutusvahvistimen nappuloille käyttöä ja kun kyydissä oli lähes pelkästään työmatkalaisia niin välitön palaute oli taattu  :Smile:

----------


## Miccoz

NOF 722 / V73 väärällä reitillä, kääntyi Talvikkitieltä Läntiselle Valkoisenlähteentielle. Teki tökerön uukkarin uimahallin risteyksessä hätävilkut päällä, kuskin hätistellessä käsillään ohjaamosta muita autoja pois alta.

----------


## zige94

Tämä ei ole niinkään poikkeama, mutta huvittava juttu. En tässä halua ketään osoittaa tai syyllistää mitenkään.

Olin maanantaina menossa Variston Yritysalueelle, tarkemmin sanottuna Variston teollisuus alueen pysäkille. Laiturissa oli ensiksi 360. Tiesin että se menee jonnekkin sinne päin. Kysyin kuljettajalta että tietääkö ja pääseekö hänen kyydissään Variston teollisuus alueen pysäkille. Kuljettajalta sain erikoisen vastauksen "En tiiä ollenkaan missä se on, mut tolla 435:lla pääset sinne". Kiitin kuljettajaa ja menin 435:n kuskilta kysymään että voiko sanoa kun ollaan siinä. Hetken päästä tajusin: miten 360:n kuljettaja tiesi että 435:lla pääsee sinne, vaikka 360:n kuljettaja ei edes tiennyt missä se on...  :Laughing:  Virheitä sattuu kaikille, ja loppujen lopuksi 435 oli aikasemmin perillä joten hyvä vain että sillä menin.

----------


## Samppa

> Kuljettajalta sain erikoisen vastauksen "En tiiä ollenkaan missä se on, mut tolla 435:lla pääset sinne". Hetken päästä tajusin: miten 360:n kuljettaja tiesi että 435:lla pääsee sinne, vaikka 360:n kuljettaja ei edes tiennyt missä se on...


Tajusitko? 360:n kuljettaja voi tietää, että 435 vie Variston yritysalueelle, vaikkei itse tiedä missä päin se paikka ikinä onkaan.

----------


## zige94

> Tajusitko? 360:n kuljettaja voi tietää, että 435 vie Variston yritysalueelle, vaikkei itse tiedä missä päin se paikka ikinä onkaan.


Kyllähän mä sen tajusin, en väittänytkään etten tajunnut.. Ihmetytti kyllä vähän että miten se voi tietää että syksyllä aloittanut linja vie sinne, minne 360:llakin vie, eli kuski itse ei tiennyt minne oma linjansa on menossa, vaikka menevät samaan paikkaan vaikkakin eri suunnista. Mutta kuten totesin, ei haittaa tippaakaan. 435 lähti 2min myöhemmin, mutta oli n. 20min aikasemmin perillä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllähän mä sen tajusin, en väittänytkään etten tajunnut.. Ihmetytti kyllä vähän että miten se voi tietää että syksyllä aloittanut linja vie sinne, minne 360:llakin vie, eli kuski itse ei tiennyt minne oma linjansa on menossa, vaikka menevät samaan paikkaan vaikkakin eri suunnista. Mutta kuten totesin, ei haittaa tippaakaan. 435 lähti 2min myöhemmin, mutta oli n. 20min aikasemmin perillä.


Minä taas veikkaan, että kuski tiesi tasan tarkkaan mihin kumpikin menee, ja vieläpä että 435:llä pääsee sinne nopeammin. Antoi teikäläiselle korrektit ohjeet samalla vähän puolihöynäyttäen.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Linja 14 jatkoi matkaansa Tullinpuomin Auratalon viinakaupan kohdalle. Huomasi asian ja sanoi että kun on ajanut aiemmin 41:stä niin näin kävi. Vekslasi siinä sitten ympäri jalkakäytäviä hyväksikäyttäen ja koko liikenne molempiin suuntiin seisoi. Hurjannäköistä touhua. Joskun reitille paluussa on hyväksyttävä bysäkkien skippaaminen, jos kyse on turvallisuudesta.  En nyt korosta kuljettajan sukupuolta.

Tässä parempi olisi ollut jatkaa Shellin risteykseen ja kääntyä vasemmalle vaikka onkin merkillä kielletty. Mutta riskit huomattavasti pienemät kuin jalkakäytävien päällä kääntämisessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

205:llä mentiin tänään päinvastoin: jatkettiin Haarmaninkadun kohdalta Tukholmankatua eteenpäin. Epäilykseni olivat jo heränneet, kun kuljettaja pysähtyi Mäntytien pysäkillä, jossa 58 pysähtyy ja 205 ei, joten hihkaisin heti risteyksen jälkeen, että "kai sä olet Kamppiin ajamassa". Kuljettaja pyysi heti anteeksi ja totesi, että luuli olleensa 58:a ajamassa. Eikun käännös Topeliuksenkadulle ja takaisin omalle reitille. Töölön tullin pysäkillä kuljettaja myös kysyi, haluaako joku siinä jäädä pois. Kaikki meni siis oikein hyvin.

Ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta 205:lläkään. Keväällä käytiin Munkkiniemen puistotien päässä kääntymässä ympäri, kun kuljettaja meinasi ajaa 58:a Munkkivuoreen, vaikka Leppävaaraan oltiin menossa. Sattuuhan näitä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

11.12.2012 - 519, n. klo 20 aikaan. 

Vantaanportilta kuljettaja luuli selvästi ajavansa 615:sta ja kääntyi vahingossa KEHÄIII:lle. Kuljettaja kävi tekemässä käännöksen Ala-Tikkurilan rampilta ja ajoi sieltä takaisin Vantaanportille ja jatkoi eteenpäin oikea reittiä. _(Outoa myös se että bussissa luki että linja olisi ollut 520, vaikka aikataulun mukaan kyseessä piti olla 519)_

----------


## Overdriver

> _(Outoa myös se että bussissa luki että linja olisi ollut 520, vaikka aikataulun mukaan kyseessä piti olla 519)_


519/520 saattaa olla ip-ruuhkassa niin paljon myöhässä, että menee yksiin seuraavan vuoron aikataulun kanssa. Se ei tosin selitä sitä, mitä 520 on tehnyt Vantaanportin pysäkin lähelläkään...

LISÄYS: Sunnuntaina vai maanantainakos se oli, kun näin 620:n tulevan Jumbolta ja kääntyvän Lentoasemantieltä Tikkurilantielle , vaikka sen olisi pitänyt tulla Tikkurilantielle Toisesta savusta eli päinvastaisesta suunnasta. Oli vissiin 615T:tä ajamassa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> 519/520 saattaa olla ip-ruuhkassa niin paljon myöhässä, että menee yksiin seuraavan vuoron aikataulun kanssa. Se ei tosin selitä sitä, mitä 520 on tehnyt Vantaanportin pysäkin lähelläkään...


Mutta katso havainnon kellonaikaan. 520:n vika vuoro on lopettanut jo n. 17:45 Itäkeskukseen. Mutta lukiko siis sisällä mahdollisesti olevassa kilvessä 520 vai ulkona?

----------


## Overdriver

> 520:n vika vuoro on lopettanut jo n. 17:45 Itäkeskukseen. Mutta lukiko siis sisällä mahdollisesti olevassa kilvessä 520 vai ulkona?


Hyvä pointti, eli sen on täytynyt joka tapauksessa olla 519, vaikka olisikin ollut myöhässä. 519:llä melkoisia ruuhkasumppuja ovat etenkin Itäkeskuksesta lähdettäessä Kehä I:n liikennevalot ja Lentoasemantie Kehä III:lta Tikkurilantielle. Kunnolla kun jää jälkeen, sitä ei paikata enää mitenkään.

----------


## KriZuu

> Mutta lukiko siis sisällä mahdollisesti olevassa kilvessä 520 vai ulkona?


Luki 520 sekä sisällä että ulkona.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Luulen hyvin että se oli vaan kuljettajan moka pistää väärät kilvet, kuten sekin että hän ajoi vahingossa suoraan KEHÄ:lle  :Laughing:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Eilen iltapäivällä matkustaessani E10:llä Tapiolasta Haukilahden suuntaan, tuo kyseinen vuoro kävi tekemässä lenkin Westendinasemalla, kun kuski ei huomannut kääntyä Westendintielle. Tuo oli tuollainen nopea ja sujuva korjaus, johon ei paljoa ylimääräistä aikaa kulunut eikä yhtään reitin pysäkeistä jäänyt käymättä.

----------


## Madmax

Tänään aamulla 106 Tapiolasta ei lähtenyt Otaniemen suuntaan vaan yritti suoraan Tapiolantietä Länsiväylälle, kuskin mukaan muisti olevansa ajamassa 110:ä. Korjaus tapahtui tilapäisen bussiparkin kautta takaisin Merituulentielle.
Sitten illalla 510 ajoi Keilaniemestä suoraan Westendin asemalle jossa auto ympäri ja Tapiolaan. Kuski muisti ajavansa 512A:ta.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään aamulla 106 Tapiolasta ei lähtenyt Otaniemen suuntaan vaan yritti suoraan Tapiolantietä Länsiväylälle, kuskin mukaan muisti olevansa ajamassa 110:ä. Korjaus tapahtui tilapäisen bussiparkin kautta takaisin Merituulentielle.
> Sitten illalla 510 ajoi Keilaniemestä suoraan Westendin asemalle jossa auto ympäri ja Tapiolaan. Kuski muisti ajavansa 512A:ta.


Nuo korjauksethan meni sitten niinkuin pitääkin; lakia, liikenneturvallisuutta tai -sääntöjä rikkomatta ja palveltiin vieläpä väliin jäänyt osa. Hienoa! Kukas sitä nyt ei virheitä tai erehdyksiä tekisi, mutta homman hallinta sen jälkeen, rauhallisesti ja malttia menettämättä, se kysyy mielestäni juuri ammattitaitoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:44 ----------




> Tänään aamulla 106 Tapiolasta ei lähtenyt Otaniemen suuntaan vaan yritti suoraan Tapiolantietä Länsiväylälle, kuskin mukaan muisti olevansa ajamassa 110:ä. Korjaus tapahtui tilapäisen bussiparkin kautta takaisin Merituulentielle.


No niin, mulla kävi just ihan sama juttu. Moni matkustaja ei tainnut edes reagoida, kun käänsin bussin oikealle reitille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

512 meinasi kai lähteä 205:lle Leppävaarasta. No, kuljettajalla oli ihan hyvä tilannetaju, joten eikun vähän pidempi lenkki Perkkaan ympäri Kehä I:lle, eikä yhtään pysäkkiä missattu. Laittoi vieläpä Perkkaan kierrokselle 000:n kilpiin.

----------


## ollicas

H21V lähti Lauttasaaresta tulemaan Särkiniemen tietä pitkin h65a:n reittiä. Kuitenkin linjojen pysäkit "yhdistyvät" hiukan ennen Lauttasaaren siltaa, ei suurempia korjauksia kuljettajan tarvinnut tehdä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> H21V lähti Lauttasaaresta tulemaan Särkiniemen tietä pitkin h65a:n reittiä. Kuitenkin linjojen pysäkit "yhdistyvät" hiukan ennen Lauttasaaren siltaa, ei suurempia korjauksia kuljettajan tarvinnut tehdä.


Vattuniemenkadun ja Meripuistotien pysäkit jäivät siis väliin, ja kun 21V ajaa siellä ainoana linjana, jäi yksi lähtö noiden pysäkkien osalta välistä. Tai saattoihan bussi tietysti olla 65A:lla tai 66A:lla, mutta vain 21V:lle kilvitettynä. Tiedätkö ajoiko se keskustassa 21V:n reittiä?

----------


## ollicas

> Vattuniemenkadun ja Meripuistotien pysäkit jäivät siis väliin, ja kun 21V ajaa siellä ainoana linjana, jäi yksi lähtö noiden pysäkkien osalta välistä. Tai saattoihan bussi tietysti olla 65A:lla tai 66A:lla, mutta vain 21V:lle kilvitettynä. Tiedätkö ajoiko se keskustassa 21V:n reittiä?


Juurikin nuo pysäkit jäivät väliin. Ja ajoi loppumatkan 21V:n reittiä kun mukana tuli oltua.

----------


## Nak

e82 tuli äskettäin Espoontorille vanhaa reittiä pitkin ..Kirkkojärventie-Espoonväylä-Siltakatu..

Näistä Kuljettajien poikkeamista reiteiltä ja syistä oli muuten juttua keskiviikon Uudenmaan uutisissa. Löytynee varmaan vielä Yle areenasta

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Näistä Kuljettajien poikkeamista reiteiltä ja syistä oli muuten juttua keskiviikon Uudenmaan uutisissa. Löytynee varmaan vielä Yle areenasta


Tässä linkki kyseisiin uutisiin.

----------


## joboo

Tänään h43:sen kuljettaja ajoi vihdintiellä klo n.8.00 aikaan kohti Hakuninmaata kohti.

----------


## tohpeeri

4.4. klo 16.10 Hakaniemestä lähtenyt 51  ajoi "poikkeusreittiä" eli  Porthaninkadun kautta, ei kuitenkaan pysähtynyt Ympyrätalon kohdalla mutta esim. Pakilan liittymässä ajoi pysäkkialueen kautta ja kuljettaja selvästi katseli tarkkaan pysäkkikylttejä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> 4.4. klo 16.10 Hakaniemestä lähtenyt 51  ajoi "poikkeusreittiä" eli  Porthaninkadun kautta, ei kuitenkaan pysähtynyt Ympyrätalon kohdalla mutta esim. Pakilan liittymässä ajoi pysäkkialueen kautta ja kuljettaja selvästi katseli tarkkaan pysäkkikylttejä.


Ja jälleen samalla linjalla 18.4. Hakaniemestä klo 12.18. Bussi oli kääntyä Hämeentieltä vasemmalle Toiselle linjalle mutta eräs naismatkustaja kertoi kuskille oikean poikkeusreitin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ja jälleen samalla linjalla 18.4. Hakaniemestä klo 12.18. Bussi oli kääntyä Hämeentieltä vasemmalle Toiselle linjalle mutta eräs naismatkustaja kertoi kuskille oikean poikkeusreitin.


Hyvään suomen kieleen kuuluu sanoa "Bussi oli vähällä kääntyä Hämeentieltä vasemmalle Toiselle linjalle, mutta eräs naismatkustaja kertoi kuljettajalle oikean poikkeusreitin.". Itse asiaan en ota sen enempää kantaa.

----------


## LateZ

> Hyvään suomen kieleen kuuluu sanoa "Bussi oli vähällä kääntyä Hämeentieltä vasemmalle Toiselle linjalle, mutta eräs naismatkustaja kertoi kuljettajalle oikean poikkeusreitin."


Ainakin tässä puhutaan olla-verbin ja A-infinitiivin muodostamasta verbiliittosta olla tehdä, joka ilmaisee tapahtuman melkein toteutuvan. Sanaa "vähällä" ei mainita ja muuallakin se on sulkeissa asiasta puhuttaessa.

http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=1521

Mielestäni näin pikkutarkka viestien rakenteen arviointi ei kuulu foorumille tai ainakaan itse viestiketjuun.

----------


## Karosa

> Hyvään suomen kieleen kuuluu sanoa "Bussi oli vähällä kääntyä Hämeentieltä vasemmalle Toiselle linjalle, mutta eräs naismatkustaja kertoi kuljettajalle oikean poikkeusreitin."





> Ainakin tässä puhutaan olla-verbin ja A-infinitiivin muodostamasta verbiliittosta olla tehdä, joka ilmaisee tapahtuman melkein toteutuvan. Sanaa "vähällä" ei mainita ja muuallakin se on sulkeissa asiasta puhuttaessa.
> 
> http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=1521
> 
> Mielestäni näin pikkutarkka viestien rakenteen arviointi ei kuulu foorumille tai ainakaan itse viestiketjuun.


Mulla tulee mieleen taas tämä, jospa lopetettaisiin tämä naurettava pilkunviilaaminen?  :Laughing: 




> Normaali keskustelu:
> - Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
> - Isoäidin talon edessä seisoi vihreä kupla tänään, kun menin siitä ohi.
> - Hyvä juttu!
> 
> Jlf-keskustelu:
> - Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
> - Isoäidin talon edessä seisoi vihreä kupla tänään, kun menin siitä ohi.
> - Ei se mitään todista!

----------


## joht. Nyman

LateZ ei tajunnut jutun idistä, Karosa sen sijaan hiffasi...  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Mistä yleensä teidän firmojen poikkeusliikenteen kartat tulevat? (kysymys on siis suunnattu henkilöille jotka ajavat HSL-alueella linja-autoa HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä)

Tänään tuli voimaan Malmin seudulla mm. 77A:lle sekä 577:lle (+Jouko-linjoille) poikkeusreitti. Mulle soitti mun tuttu kuljettaja ja yllättäen kysy multa että tiedänkö uuden poikkeusreitin. Tietenkin sen tiesin ja päädyinkin hänen kyytiinsä juttelemaan ja samalla neuvomaan tämän poikkeusreitin. Hän näytti mulle kartat minkä oli saanut, kartta oli kuulemma tullut HSL:ltä (en tiedä pitääkö paikkaansa) tai jostain HSL:n palvelusta. Kartta oli hyödytön, täyttä p*****, hyvä että siitä tajusi mitään. Sivun alalaidassa oli tulostuksesta jäänyt osoite, joka siis oli joku HSL:n sivu ilmeisesti. Tämä tuttu kuskini ei ollut ainoa jota sain neuvoa. Päättärillä neuvottiin paria muutakin 77A:n/75A:n kuljettajaa (75A ja 77A kiertää ruuhkan ulkopuolella/muutamat ruuhkassakin). Jokainen kirosi sitä karttaa, kuvaa en nyt tajunnut ottaa siitä.

Tämän vuoksi kiinnostaisi tietää mistä nämä kartat tulevat, tulevatko HSL:ltä, vai riippuuko firmasta että käytetäänkö HSL:n antamia poikkeusliikenteenkarttoja vai tekeekö osa firmoista omat kartat kuljettajille?

----------


## Nak

Kyllä kartat tulevat hsl:n kautta ja yleensä ne ovat kyllä aika arsesta. Varsinaiset kuljettajakartat pysäkkiluetteloineen ovat jostain kotoisin, mutta niistäkin puuttuu katujen nimet jne. Poikkeus/reittimuutos kartat ovat usein sitten semmoisia suttuisia karttoja, jossa osa kaduista näkyy häilyen jne. Yleensä tulee onneksi oltua sen verran hököllä, että tietää reittimuutokset ihan ilman karttojakin  :Laughing:

----------


## Samppa

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/liike...425014503.aspx Kyllä tuo poikkeusreittikartta tuolla selkeältä näyttää, tuskin liikennöitsijöille huonompaa on jakeluun laitettu. Se on sitten toinen juttu, minkälaisilla kopiokoneilla karttoja kuljettajille tulostetaan...

----------


## zige94

> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/liike...425014503.aspx Kyllä tuo poikkeusreittikartta tuolla selkeältä näyttää, tuskin liikennöitsijöille huonompaa on jakeluun laitettu. Se on sitten toinen juttu, minkälaisilla kopiokoneilla karttoja kuljettajille tulostetaan...


Ei ollut toi mikä tuossa linkissäsi on. Toi on ihan selvä kartta, se mikä Nobinan kuskeilla oli, oli paljon epäselvempi.

----------


## Prompter

Tänään 28.5. h58:n kuljettaja oli Pasilansillalla liikennevaloissa kääntymässä oikealle päin. Hän kuitenkin nähtävästi kyllästyi odottamiseen ja vaihtoi kaistaa. Sulkuviiva alkoi ja hän päätyi h59:n reitille Asemapäällikönkadulle. En tiedä, miten hän jatkoi. Itse olisin kääntynyt liikenneympyrässä takaisin päin ja palannut reitille.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään 28.5. h58:n kuljettaja oli Pasilansillalla liikennevaloissa kääntymässä vasemmalle päin. Hän kuitenkin nähtävästi kyllästyi odottamiseen ja vaihtoi kaistaa. Sulkuviiva alkoi ja hän päätyi h59:n reitille Asemapäällikönkadulle. En tiedä, miten hän jatkoi. Itse olisin kääntynyt liikenneympyrässä takaisin päin ja palannut reitille.


Siis, otetaas nyt uudestaan: Pasilansillalla kääntymässä vasemmalle?  Linjalla h58? Mä en nyt oikein hahmota.

----------


## Prompter

> Siis, otetaas nyt uudestaan: Pasilansillalla kääntymässä vasemmalle?  Linjalla h58? Mä en nyt oikein hahmota.


Äh, oikealle tietenkin. Suunnat menivät sekaisin kun katselin tilannetta Asemapäällikönkadulta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 24.7. Pajamäestä tullut 14 bussi n. 12.30 aikoihin ei kääntynytkään Laivurinkadulta Tehtaankadulle vaan jatkoi suoraan 18 reittiä. Risteys oli kyllä melko tukkoinen kun samaan aikaan lähti juuri toiseen suuntaan menevä 14 pysäkiltä joten epäilen, että tämä poikkeama oli harkittu teko. Eikä siinä kestänyt kuin runsas  minuutti kun ko. bussi jo palasi takaisin ja jatkoi Hernesaareen päin.

----------


## tohpeeri

H51:llä alkoi muutama päivä sitten poikkeusreitin poikkeusreitti. Hakaniemestä lähdettäessä pitäisi ajaa Fleminginkatua Porvoonkadulle saakka ja sieltä sitten Läntistä Brahenkatua Sturenkadulle ja normaalia reittiä. Pari päivää sitten istuin bussissa joka ajoi Flemaria aina Aleksis Kivenkadulle saakka ja kääntyi sitten Sturenkadulle; mahtoivat L. Brahella odottavat ihmetellä tosi pitkää vuoroväliä. Tänään sitten taas istuin 51:ssä ja nyt käännyttiin Flemarilta Hesarille ja sitten normaalireittiä. Kukaan ei Urheilutalon luona poistetun pysäkin luona kylläkään seissyt. Kulkenen ko. linjalla taas ensi viikolla, mukavaa nähdä miten silloin mennään.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tulipa ajettua kolmaskin kerta h51:llä tällä viikolla. Tänään 2.8. Hakaniemestä lähdettäessä ajettiin Agricolankatua kunnes kuski huomasi, ettei Kaarlenkadulle oikealle voikaan kääntyä, niinpä alettiin uusi yritys Karhupuiston kohdalta. Ja taas meni pieleen, bussi ajoi Flemaria jälleen Sturenkadulle!

----------


## bussifriikki

Vaikuttaa siltä, ettei kuskeille kerrota poikkeusreiteistä

----------


## Overdriver

> Vaikuttaa siltä, ettei kuskeille kerrota poikkeusreiteistä


Ainakin Ruhan varikolla on tällä hetkellä poikkeuksellisen hyvin kaikki reittimuutokset esillä, mutta niitä on niin paljon, että voi olla vaikea pysyä kärryillä reiteistä ja päivämääristä. Otan kuvan huomenna, jos joku muu ei ehdi ensin.

----------


## Pera

Tänään menin itsekin h51:llä ja kuljettaja ajoi kyllä porvoonkatua pitkin, mutta varsin erikoista reittiä, nimittäin Aleksis kiven kadun ja Savonkadun kautta.  :Laughing:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Minulla oli hyvä tuuri, menin Ke 31.7 h51:sen viimesellä vuorolla silloin ainakin ajoi ihan oikeaa poikkeusreittiä. Kuski taisi vieläpä olla venäläistaustainen, erikoista että on mennyt sille perille tämä poikkeusreitti.  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

Miksei venäläistaustainen kuljettaja voisi sisäistää poikkeusreittiä?

----------


## 034

> Miksei venäläistaustainen kuljettaja voisi sisäistää poikkeusreittiä?


Mun kansani nauttii virolaiskuljettajien luottamusta :Cool:

----------


## Pera

Minkähän takia h51 laitettiin kulkemaan Porvoonkadun kautta? kun kerran Fleminginkadulta voi kääntyä vasemmalle Helsinginkadulle ja samalla ei olis tarvinut poistaa Urheilutalon pysäkkiä käytöstä!

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tänään menin itsekin h51:llä ja kuljettaja ajoi kyllä porvoonkatua pitkin, mutta varsin erikoista reittiä, nimittäin Aleksis kiven kadun ja Savonkadun kautta.


Tarkoitat varmaan jotain muuta katua kuin Savonkatu!

----------


## Pera

> Tarkoitat varmaan jotain muuta katua kuin Savonkatu!


Kyllä minä ihan Savonkatua tarkoitan, ajoi siis Pasilan ja Alppilan kautta Porvoonkadulle!  :Laughing:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kyllä minä ihan Savonkatua tarkoitan, ajoi siis Pasilan ja Alppilan kautta Porvoonkadulle!


Olipa sitten kyllä melkoisesti eksynyt.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ainakin Ruhan varikolla on tällä hetkellä poikkeuksellisen hyvin kaikki reittimuutokset esillä, mutta niitä on niin paljon, että voi olla vaikea pysyä kärryillä reiteistä ja päivämääristä. Otan kuvan huomenna, jos joku muu ei ehdi ensin.


Unohdin kuvata ilmoitukset tämänhetkisistä poikkeusreiteistä, mutta tässä näkyy, että ainakin syysliikenteen uudet reitit on ilmoitustaululla esillä selvästi. Ei kovin monta, mutta äkkiäkös noistakin unohtaa jotain.

----------


## Pera

Tänään taas menin h51:llä ja nyt ei ajettu sitten Porvoonkadun kautta vaan mentiin ihan normireittiä, vaikka poikkeusreitti on yhä voimassa.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

> Tänään taas menin h51:llä ja nyt ei ajettu sitten Porvoonkadun kautta vaan mentiin ihan normireittiä, vaikka poikkeusreitti on yhä voimassa.


Mitäköhän reittiä linjalla h51 on tänään ajettu kun kadunvaltaajat ovat katkaisseet autoliikenteen Sturenkadulla Mäkelänkadun ja AKK:n välillä? Tässä vielä HSL:n erittäin hyvin muotoiltu poikkeusliikennetiedotus:

"Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 51 poikkeusreitillä. Elimäentie suljettu" 

Ei näköjään ole väliä mikä KATU on suljettu kunhan on edes sinnepäin. Eikä tuo Elimäentie ole kyllä lähelläkään Vallilaa :Smile:  Lisäksi linjaa 70T ei mainita poikkeustiedotteessa lainkaan!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä vielä HSL:n erittäin hyvin muotoiltu poikkeusliikennetiedotus:
> 
> "Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 51 poikkeusreitillä. Elimäentie suljettu" 
> 
> Ei näköjään ole väliä mikä KATU on suljettu kunhan on edes sinnepäin. Eikä tuo Elimäentie ole kyllä lähelläkään Vallilaa


Ei ole tarkoitus puolustella huonoa tiedotusta, mutta ilmeisesti mitä on haluttu sanoa, on että Elimäenkadun pysäkki jätetään välistä. Joka siis on ihan Vallilassa.

----------


## Pera

> Mitäköhän reittiä linjalla h51 on tänään ajettu kun kadunvaltaajat ovat katkaisseet autoliikenteen Sturenkadulla Mäkelänkadun ja AKK:n välillä?


h51 ajettiin Hakaniemeen päin mentäessä Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä pitkin. h70T ajettiin Kurvin kautta Helsinginkadulle.

----------


## aki

> h51 ajettiin Hakaniemeen päin mentäessä mäkelänkatua ja hämeentietä pitkin! h70T ajettiin kurvin kautta Helsinginkadulle!


Jossain vaiheesa iltaa on näköjään poikkeustiedotteeseen lisätty linja 70T ja tiedotetta muokattu: "poikkeusreitti kurvin kautta, syy: tie poikki"

----------


## antti

Näin lauantaina 15:30 maissa Koiviston Auton Kabussin kilvitettynä Jyväskylä - Helsinki menevän Hämeentietä Hakaniemeen päin muutaman matkustajan kanssa. Luulin, että on tilausajoon unohtunut väärä kilpi, mutta näköjään kiersikin kadunvaltaajia.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Samoin Helbillä; Kaikki muutokset seinillä, lisäksi AINA laput aamulla vuorokirjan kanssa hyllyssä


Tämän palautteen mukaan, h51:sen poikkeusreitti ei ole mennyt perille ainakaan tämän vuoron kuljettajalle. 

''Mistäköhän johtuu että bussin 51 poikkeusreittiä on ajettu muutama viikko ja vieläkään kuljettajat eivät tiedä miten reitti kulkee. 
Olen keräillyt taksikuitteja lähetettäväksi liikennöitsijälle ja oletan että saan keräillä niitä siihen saakka kunnes remontti Kaarlenkadulla valmistuu.
Voikohan taksin soittamisenkin laskuttaa, se on aika kallista.''

Ja tässä vielä toinen kommentti samalta henkilöltä, joten helbilläkään ei tiedoitus suju kovin hyvin ainakaan linjan 51 osalta. Onneksi menee Pohjolalle pian, 3 kuukauden kuluttua.

''Bussi 51, 30.7., kello 05.46, pysäkki 0651
Bussi 51 otsikon mukaiseen suuntaan ei tullut pysäkille 0651 vaan jäi ihmettelemään Helsinginkadun ja Fleminginkadun risteykseen VIITTOILEMISTANI ko PYSÄKILLÄ ja jatkoi vastoin linjan reittiä Helsinginkatua (ei siis Flemari -Porvoonkatu).
Vuoro lähti Hakaniemestä 05.42 ja oli aikataulussa em risteyksessä 05.46.
Jouduin ottamaan Helsinginkatu 21 edestä taksin jotta ehdin liityntälinjaani.
Maksu on 11.60, kenelle lähetän kuitin maksettavaksi tililleni?''

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...sin_kiipeliin/

435 on käynyt Vanhakartanossa kääntämässä ikävin seurauksin. 

_huomenna noita ei enää satukkaan, kun jokaisella pitää olla ammattipätevyys taskussa!!!_
Osuva kommentti siellä, kun rahastuspätevyys pitää olla huomisesta alkaen voimassa  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...sin_kiipeliin/
> 
> 435 on käynyt Vanhakartanossa kääntämässä ikävin seurauksin. 
> 
> _huomenna noita ei enää satukkaan, kun jokaisella pitää olla ammattipätevyys taskussa!!!_
> Osuva kommentti siellä, kun rahastuspätevyys pitää olla huomisesta alkaen voimassa


Tuossa kuljettajassa on ollut sen verran ammattilaista, että vaikka bussi on poikittain tiellä, se ei edes tuki liikennettä. Ainoastaan 315:n kääntö vaikeutuu.  :Very Happy: 

Ja kysynpä muuten vaan: miksiköhän kuski ei voinut ajaa Koskeloon Vanhankartanontien ja Kulloonsillan kautta? Olisi ollut nopeampi reitti paikata virhe, vaikkei bussi olisi ojaan joutunutkaan. Kahdella viimeisellä pysäkillä ei varmasti olisi kukaan ollut Koskeloon päin menossa, ja jos bussissa olisi ollut vielä joku, olisi voinut sitten Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa jäädä pois kyydistä.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Mitäköhän ihmettä se 435 siellä Vanhakartanossa on käynyt pyörimässä, eikös kuski osannutkaan oikeeta reittiä mennä?  :Laughing:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mitäköhän ihmettä se 435 siellä Vanhakartanossa on käynyt pyörimässä, eikös kuski osannutkaan oikeeta reittiä mennä?


Josko on laitettu kilvet valmiiksi ennen siirtoa? Taikka jos todella on ollut niin hukassa että lähtenyt linjalle Vanhakartanosta niin on tainnut jäädä muuallakin matkustajat odottelemaan..

----------


## Pera

Tänään linja h72 Lähti Rautatientorilta Tapanilaan (Klo 16:38 lähtö) laiturista 3 vaikka olis pitänyt lähteä laiturista 17. :Mad:

----------


## Matkalainen

Linjan 165 kuljettaja ajoi eilen Länsiväylällä ohi Espoonlahden liittymän rampista ja poistui sitten Kivenlahden liittymästä Kauklahden suuntaan (oli menossa tästäkin ohi, mutta "oikaisi" nurmikon yli). Yritti vielä U-käännöstä Kauklahdenväylällä palatakseen Kivenlahteen, mutta päätyi kuitenkin palaamaan omalle reitilleen Saunalahdenkadun kautta. Aika monta pysäkkiä jäi palvelematta.

----------


## KriZuu

Unohdin kirjoittaa tästä aiemmin: HelBin kuljettaja on tainnut missata tiedotuksen h54:n reittimuutoksesta, sillä tiistaina Malmilla 519:ssa istuessani Vilppulantieltä kääntyi Ikaruksen rämä linjakilvin 54 Itäkeskus.

----------


## VHi

> Unohdin kirjoittaa tästä aiemmin: HelBin kuljettaja on tainnut missata tiedotuksen h54:n reittimuutoksesta, sillä tiistaina Malmilla 519:ssa istuessani Vilppulantieltä kääntyi Ikaruksen rämä linjakilvin 54 Itäkeskus.


Ja minä siellä kyydissä. Kuljettaja kääntyi juu Malmille, oikean reitin löytymistä ei edesauttanut se, että matkustajien kesken oli erimielisyyttä siitä, kuuluuko reitin kulkea Malmin kautta vai ei. Jotkut mummot saivat sitten tahtonsa läpi ja bussi meni Malmin kautta. Tosin kuljettaja ei tiennyt tätäkään reittiä vaan joku neuvoi sitten reitin. Lopulta päästiin takaisin oikealle reitille  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Mahdetaanko kuljettajia siirrellä joskus ilman mitään varotusta ajamaan jonnekkin toiseen päähän kaupunkia, silloin voi olla kuljettaja hukassa jos ei ole koskaan ajanut jotain reittiä tai ajanut kauan sitten ja annetaan vaikka tunti aikaa hommata ittensä jonnekkin missä sitten kuljettajanvaihto. Sille ei mitään voi sitten.

Mutta taas jos hyvissä ajoin on tiedossa että tulee ajamaan jotain linjoja niin ei vaadi paljoaa selvittää ne reitit ja vaikka matkustaa linjat läpi. Varmasti kivempi mennä töihinkin kun tietää mitä tehdä. Tosin työnantajan kai pitäisi järjestää joku perehdytys mutta jos ei järjestä niin voi joko selvittää itse tai sitten sählätä koko päivän kun on ihan pihalla kaikesta.

----------


## Nak

> oikean reitin löytymistä ei edesauttanut se, että matkustajien kesken oli erimielisyyttä siitä, kuuluuko reitin kulkea Malmin kautta vai ei. Jotkut mummot saivat sitten tahtonsa läpi ja bussi meni Malmin kautta


 :Laughing: 




> Mahdetaanko kuljettajia siirrellä joskus ilman mitään varotusta ajamaan jonnekkin toiseen päähän kaupunkia, silloin voi olla kuljettaja hukassa jos ei ole koskaan ajanut jotain reittiä tai ajanut kauan sitten ja annetaan vaikka tunti aikaa hommata ittensä jonnekkin missä sitten kuljettajanvaihto. Sille ei mitään voi sitten.


Kyllä näinkin voi käydä, jos kuljettaja on varmistajana/varalla, eli pööpöilee varikolla odottaen ajoa tai jotain muuta hommaa. Kuljettaja voi myös sanoa ettei osaa jotain reittiä, jos ei sitä tosiaan osaa, eikä kukaan voi silloin edellyttää linjalle lähtöä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Käsittääkseni tänään 1.11. h51:n piti siirtyä käyttämään pitkästä aikaa normaalia reittiään Hakaniemestä mutta ainakin lähtö 15.29. ajoi edelleen Hämeentien - Viidennen linjan kautta.

----------


## tohpeeri

H66A:n kuljettaja ilmeisesti muista ajavansa tavallisen 66:n reittiä koska tänään 20 11. puolenpäivän jälkeen tuli vauhdilla Tuusulanväylän ramppia keskustasta Panuntielle.Ko. risteyksessä teki sitten u-käännöksen, senkin melkoisella vauhdilla ja jatkoi takaisin Tuusulanväylälle.

----------


## aki

> H66A:n kuljettaja ilmeisesti muista ajavansa tavallisen 66:n reittiä koska tänään 20 11. puolenpäivän jälkeen tuli vauhdilla Tuusulanväylän ramppia keskustasta Panuntielle.


Tai sitten muisti ajavansa 62:sta.

----------


## 339-DF

Voisivatko foorumin bussinkuljettajajäsenet paljastaa, miten näitä tilanteita käsitellään koulutuksessa. Minusta niitä tuntuu sattuvan aika paljon, ja pääongelma ei minusta ole se inhimillinen erehdys, että ajetaan väärin, vaan se tapa, jolla tuo virhe pyritään korjaamaan. Metro-lehden lukijat hauskuuttavat meitä valokuvilla vinksin vonksin olevista busseista kieppumassa keskikorokkeiden päällä tai painuneina ojaan, ja yhdessä vaiheessa sattui monia moottoritiellä peruuttamisia ihan putkeen. Vaikuttaa hengenvaaralliselta touhulta ja aikamoiselta sooloilulta.

Eli miten koulutetaan? Jos koulutus on että älä aja pieleen ja piste, niin siinä mennään kyllä metsään. (Ihan sananmukaisesti!) Minusta olisi paikallaan, että koulutus ottaa huomioon virheiden mahdollisuudet ja ohjeistaa sekä antaa eväät niiden korjaamiseen mahdollisimman turvallisesti. Toissijaista on se, että päästään omalle reitille mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## Nak

Ehkä koulutuksessa neuvotaan pistämään jäitä hattuun ja miettimään turvallisinta vaihtoehtoa ympäri kääntämiseen ja pahimmassa tapauksessa voi vaikka soittaa työnjohtajalle ja kysyä neuvoa. 

Veikkaisin kuitenkin, että ihmismieli menee herkästi tälläisessä tilanteessa "paniikkiin" jos ei tiedä missä auton saisi ympäri, tai mitä tien päästä löytyy. Samalla matkustamon peilistä alkaa silmäparit katsomaan ärtyneesti ja tuntuu että aikataulutkin alkaa painamaan päälle ihan tosissaan. 

Helmi-busseissa on kyllä kartallinen gps-laite, mutta se on niin torso, että sen kanssa eksyy varmasti. Enkä tiedä osaako se neuvoa väärältä reitiltä takaisin oikealle reitille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä koulutuksessa neuvotaan pistämään jäitä hattuun ja miettimään turvallisinta vaihtoehtoa ympäri kääntämiseen ja pahimmassa tapauksessa voi vaikka soittaa työnjohtajalle ja kysyä neuvoa. 
> 
> Veikkaisin kuitenkin, että ihmismieli menee herkästi tälläisessä tilanteessa "paniikkiin" jos ei tiedä missä auton saisi ympäri, tai mitä tien päästä löytyy. Samalla matkustamon peilistä alkaa silmäparit katsomaan ärtyneesti ja tuntuu että aikataulutkin alkaa painamaan päälle ihan tosissaan.


Juuri sen vuoksi, ettei mentaisi paniikkiin, näitä pitäisi koulutuksessa käsitellä ja myös harjoitella riittävästi. Jos kuljettaja osaisi sen verran suomea, että kykenisi kuuluttamaan matkustajille vaikka ihan vaan jonkin kuljettajan oppaasta luetun vakiokuulutuksen, niin olisi hyvä. "Hyvät matkustajat, olen erehtynyt reitistä. Suuren bussin kääntäminen ei ole helppoa, mutta pyrin palaamaan linjalle suorinta ja turvallisinta mahdollista reittiä. Pahoittelen teille koituvaa haittaa."

Matkustajat ärtyvät varmaan ensisijaisesti siksi, etteivät tiedä, onko kuljettaja edes tajunnut mokanneensa. Ja aikataulu  se on tuossa vaiheessa, kun kurat on jo pöksyissä, ihan toissijainen juttu. Aikataulu ei KOSKAAN saa mennä turvallisuuden edelle, ja jos kuljettaja muuta kuvittelee, niin silloin koulutus vasta pielessä onkin.

----------


## Nak

> Aikataulu ei KOSKAAN saa mennä turvallisuuden edelle, ja jos kuljettaja muuta kuvittelee, niin silloin koulutus vasta pielessä onkin.


Tästä olen ihan samaa mieltä!  :Smile:  

Suurin syy näihin huolimattomuuksiin, kuten autot ojassa tai peruuttelut moottoritieliittymissä johtuu ihan varmasti siitä, että ei tunneta seutua jossa ajetaan, muutoin kuin reitin osalta.

----------


## vristo

Itsekin olen ajanut harhaan. Silloin on tosiaankin tärkeintä pitää pää kylmänä ja miettiä vaihtoehtoja tilanteen korjaamiseksi. Nykyään olen jo etukäteen miettinyt ja suunnitellut "hätäsuunnitelmani"; missä käyn kääntymässä, jos poikkean missäkin kohtaa reitiltä. Maltti on tässäkin asiassa osa linja-autonkuljettajan ammattitaitoa. Ja ihan suora anteeksipyyntö matkustajille.

----------


## bussifriikki

Eilen linjalla h42 ollut Kamppiin menevä Scala ei kääntynytkään Mannerheimintieltä Topeliuksenkadulle, vaan ajoi suoraan. Shellin jälkeen bussi kääntyi Tukholmankadulle ja sieltä takaisin oikealle reitille.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 21.8. h51 ajoi harhaan Hakaniemeen mennessä. Jatkoi Sturenkadun kulmasta suoraan, kääntyi sitten Suvannontien kohdalla takaisin ja jälleen Hattulantien risteyksessä u-käännöksen tehtyään pääsi reitilleen. Kuljettaja pahoitteli sightseeing-kierrosta , sanoi ajaneensa kaksi viikkoa pelkästään h72:ta mistä johtui ajatusvirhe.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään 21.8. h51 ajoi harhaan Hakaniemeen mennessä. Jatkoi Sturenkadun kulmasta suoraan, kääntyi sitten Suvannontien kohdalla takaisin ja jälleen Hattulantien risteyksessä u-käännöksen tehtyään pääsi reitilleen. Kuljettaja pahoitteli sightseeing-kierrosta , sanoi ajaneensa kaksi viikkoa pelkästään h72:ta mistä johtui ajatusvirhe.


Varsin asiallisesti toiminut kuljettaja, jos pääsi liikenneturvallisuutta vaarantamatta takaisin omalle reitilleen ja informoi matkustajia (ja myönsi virheensä). Voi kun kaikki kuljettajat toimisivat samalla tavalla.  :Tongue:

----------


## Bussipoika

Tänään 1.9 h78:n kuljettaja ajoi ohi Kivikon risteyksestä jatkaen siis Kehää itään päin. Kun kuljettajalle sanottiin, että tämä on 78, hän vain huitaisi kädellään eikä informoinut matkustajia reittisuunnitelmistaan. Myllypuron Shellin kohdalla kuljettaja avasi ovet (ei siis pysäkillä vaan keskellä risteystä), eikä edelleenkään kertonut reittisuunnitelmistaan. Osa matkustajista (luultavasti ne, joiden suunnitelmissa oli jäädä autosta Kivikossa) jäi Shellillä pois ilmeisesti olettaen, että bussi jatkaa Kontulantien risteykseen ja jatkaa siitä vanhaa h78:n reittiä Kontulaan. Itsekin luulin, että hän jatkaisi Kehää eteenpäin, mutta ei. Kuljettaja päätti kääntyä kieltomerkistä ja isosta kuopasta piittaamatta vasemmalle länteen päin vieville kaistoille ja siitä takaisin h78:n reitille. Itse olisin tilanteessa ajanut reittiä Kehä I-Kontulantie-Kurkimäentie-h94A:n reitti- h78:n oma reitti. Mielestäni edellämainittu olisi ollut parempi ratkaisu kuin kuljettajan reittivalinta.

----------


## 339-DF

Hetkinen. Tekikö siis U-käännöksen Kehä I:lla? Tee nyt ilmoitus ainakin HSL:lle, mielellään myös poliisille. Jos noin kävi, niin tuohan on hengenvaarallista touhua.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Hetkinen. Tekikö siis U-käännöksen Kehä I:lla? Tee nyt ilmoitus ainakin HSL:lle, mielellään myös poliisille. Jos noin kävi, niin tuohan on hengenvaarallista touhua.


Kyllä teki periaatteessa U-käännöksen, tai siis tuli puolittain Shellin pihasta.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

1.9.2014 Havainto.

Siilitien metroaseman kupeessa on tehty erikoinen liikenneympyrä, klo 17.44 lähtenyt 58 joutui siinä peruuttelemaan ja tukkimaan kivasti muuta liikennettä samalla. Liekö ollut pikkuinen suunnitteluvirhe, kun busseilla on todella vaikeaa siitä kääntyä erityisesti 58:n. Liikenneympyrä on Munkkivuoren suuntaan ajettaessa, ja käännyttäessä Muuntajankadun pysäkille Siilitien metroaseman kupeeseen. Toki voi myös olla että kuljettajalle oli kääntyminen hiukan haastavaa, mutta minusta vaikutti suunnitteluvirheeltä liikenneympyrässä näytti hiukan erikoiselta muihin verrattuna.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Espoossa kulejttajilla taitaa olla oppimista reittien kansssa. 

- poikani matkusti viime viikolla Pohjolan Liikenteen ajamalla linjalla e19 Espoon keskuksesta etelään päin. Suvelassa sen olisi pitänyt kääntyä Kirstintielle mutta ei kääntynyt vaan jatkoi Tuomarilaan päin. Poikani jäi tosin pois kyydistä kun huomasi että bussi kulkee päin p-tä. En tiedä miten muut matkustajat reagoivat ja minne bussi lopulta ajoi.

- Eilen aamulla n klo 7:40 matkustin Nobinan ajamalla linjalla 213 Espoon keskuksesta  määränpäänä Meilahti. Kun bussi oli noussut Turun moottoritieltä Kilon liittymän rampille, se ei jatkanut suoraan rampin pysäkille vaan kääntyi Mankkaalle Sinikalliontielle, ilmeisesti kuski kuvitteli ajavansa yölinjaa 213N. Vaikka bussi oli lähes täynnä olivat muut matkustajat vain hämmästyneitä joten huomautin väärästä reittivalinnasta ja kuski suunitteli jo U-käännöstä Sinikalliontiellä mutta pyysin häntä jatkamaan suoraan kehäykköselle ja sieltä sitten motarille ettei kulu turhaan aikaa. Meilahdessa Tukholmankadulla kuski sekoili uudestaan ja meinasi pysähtyä Sairaanhoito-oppilaitoksen pysäkillä vaikka siellä ei seutubussien kuulu pysähtyä. Sama bussi ja kuski osui paluumatkalle n 2 tuntia myöhemmin. Tuomarilassa kuski kysyi matkustailta käännytäänkö vasemmalle jo ennen tuomarilan asemaa mutta eräs naismatkustaja vastasi että ei käännytä vaan vasta mäen päällä liikennevaloissa. 

Tällainen kuskien huono paikallistuntemus syö bussiliikenteen uskottavuutta. Raideliikenteessä on vakeampi eksyä tosin raitiovaunujen kohdalla on sattunut ikäviä tilanteita kun kuski kesken matkan on ilmoittanut että tämä vaunu ajaakin sitten eri reittiä määränpäänä joku halli, vaikka kylttiä hallivuorosta ei ole ratikan keulassa. Tämä tosin sattunut useita vuosia sitten mutta molemmat kerrat linjalla 7. 

Kerran pari vuotta sitten rantaradan U, S tai E -lähijunan kuski ajoi erehdyksessä Huopalahden aseman ohi kokonaan, mutta peruutti sitten takaisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Overdriver

> Espoossa kulejttajilla taitaa olla oppimista reittien kansssa.


Muistan itsekin sohlanneeni urani alussa muutamankin kerran, kun ensimmäisten muutaman viikon aikana ajoin pariakymmentä eri linjaa, yrittäen muistaa reittien lisäksi Buscomin toiminnot sekä asiakaspalvelun salat. Toisaalta olen nyt kiitollinen, että laittoivat minut ajamaan yhtä jos toistakin linjaa, sillä mielestäni jokaisen kuljettajan olisi syytä tuntea kaikki varikkonsa linjat.

Joskus jollain harvemmin ajamallani linjalla saatan kokea ongelmalliseksi muistaa, millä pysäkeillä pitää pysähtyä ja millä ei, mutta onneksi matkustajien heilutukset, HELMI-laite ja pysäkkien päreet toimivat hyvinä oppaina.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Hetkinen. Tekikö siis U-käännöksen Kehä I:lla? Tee nyt ilmoitus ainakin HSL:lle, mielellään myös poliisille. Jos noin kävi, niin tuohan on hengenvaarallista touhua.


Pistin nyt palautteen HSL:lle, mutta poliisia en viitsinyt vaivata asialla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:37 ----------




> Kerran pari vuotta sitten rantaradan U, S tai E -lähijunan kuski ajoi erehdyksessä Huopalahden aseman ohi kokonaan, mutta peruutti sitten takaisin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Pari viikoa sitten sattui juuri vastakkainen tapaus, kun aamuruuhkassa K-juna pysähtyi Pukinmäen asemalle. Sitten kuuluteltiin pitkään että kyseessä on K-juna Helsinkiin.

----------


## Tarkastaja

10.9. 39N Asema-aukiolle päin jatkoi suoraan Paciuksenkatua Meilahden sairaalan suuntaan(?!) Etupenkkimatkustajan huomautettua asiasta kuljettaja käänsi auton (Scania OmniExpress 320 Le Helb 1402) ympäri keskellä Paciuksenkatua peruuttaen osittain jonkin rakennuksen pihaan.

----------


## Kyytiläinen

514 westendistä lähti 550:n reittiä Helsinkiin päin, huomasin Tapiolan sillan pysäkillä

----------


## Pera

Linjan h65A:n bussi luisui ojaan ja jäi tukevasti kiinni pientareeseen: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387812431054

----------


## Tonxhu

Nyt juuri raitiovaunussa 7A (vaunu 106, lähtöaikaa Pasilasta en muista), kuski luuli ajavansa linjaa 9, kysyin kuskilta mitä linjaa ajelee siinä Kotkankadun paikkeilla, ja nyt ajellaan ysin reittiä Hakaniemeen  :Laughing:  Kuski ilmoitti kaiuttimen kautta tästä ja hyvin palvelee matkustajia jotka ovat hieman hakoteillä.

----------


## tuukkav

Syksyllä 2014 eräänä syysaamuna 554:n vuoro ajaa Malmilta Itäkeskukseen päin ja kääntyy normaalisti Pihlajamäentielle, josta 544:n pitäisi kääntyä Kehä I:lle itään päin. Tällä kerralla kuljettaja ajoi risteyksestä suoraan Pihlajanmäentietä Pihlajanmäkeen päin aina Malmin hautausmaan kohdalla saakka. Sitten kuski päättää kääntää bussin keskellä risteystä vilkkaalla tiellä. Ilmeisesti ei ollut ajanut reittiä aiemmin, kun ajoi näin.

----------


## Huppu

La 1.8.2015
Bussit 615 Lentoasemalle (klo 19.45 lähtö) lähtö eksyi Kallio  Block Party poikkeusreitiltä ja kävi Kulosaareesssa (!) kääntymässä.
Linjan olisi pitänyt ajaa Hämeentie- Haapaniemenkatu- Sörnäisten rantatie- Lauttatarhankatu- Mäkelänkatu, mutta nyt se kääntyi Suvilahdesta oikealla Kulosaarensilloille päin, joten kuski ajoi Kalasataman ohi aina Kulosaarentielle ja kävi siinä liittymässä tekemässä u-käännöksen Kulosaaren puistotietä pitkin,  todellista sight seeing siis meille matkustajille.

----------


## vompatti

Nousin Leppävaarasta kello 10 lähteneeseen bussiin 502. Kaksi matkustajaa noustessaan tiedusteli kuljettajalta, ajetaanko normaalia reittiä. Kuljettaja vakuutti, että näin ajetaan.

Toivonkadulta ei kuitenkaan päästy kääntymään Mäntymäentielle, sillä se oli suljettu maratonin vuoksi. Kuljettajalla ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin kääntyä Urheilukadulle. Tästä jatkettiin reittiä Savilankatu - Mannerheimintie - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Urheilukatu - Toivonkatu - Eino Leinon katu. Tässä vaiheessa edessä istunut matkustaja kävi kysymässä, minne ollaan menossa. Kuljettaja tuntui selvästi olevan hukassa. Matkustaja antoi hieman ohjeita. Sitten matka jatkui reittiä Topeliuksenkatu - Runeberginkatu - Mannerheimintie - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Unioninkatu - Siltasaarenkatu - Hakaniemenranta. Hakaniemenrantaan päästiin noin kello 10.45. 

Oliko tähän aikaan jo Helsinginkatu suljettu? Olisiko voitu jättää Toivonkatu ja Mäntymäenkatu väliin ja korvata ne Mannerheimintiellä, jonka kautta olisi ajettu Helsinginkadulle? Mielestäni Helsinginkadulta tuli joku linja-auto ja kääntyi Mannerheimintielle, joten tästä päättelen, että Helsinginkatu olisi ollut auki. Tosin ehkä tuo näkemäni linjuri ei ollutkaan pikavuoro vaan olikin tilausajossa tulossa jostain maratonista.

Palasin Hakaniemestä raitiovaunulla rautatieaseman kautta. Matkalla oli vastakkaiseen suuntaan kulkenut bussi törmännyt Kaisaniemen raitiovaunupysäkin kaiteeseen. Kello oli noin 11.40. Tarkemman ajan voinee päätellä siitä, että kolaroineen bussin jälkeisessä jonossa ensimmäisenä oli Rautatientorilta lähtenyt 23.

----------


## Zambo

> Oliko tähän aikaan jo Helsinginkatu suljettu? Olisiko voitu jättää Toivonkatu ja Mäntymäenkatu väliin ja korvata ne Mannerheimintiellä, jonka kautta olisi ajettu Helsinginkadulle? Mielestäni Helsinginkadulta tuli joku linja-auto ja kääntyi Mannerheimintielle, joten tästä päättelen, että Helsinginkatu olisi ollut auki. Tosin ehkä tuo näkemäni linjuri ei ollutkaan pikavuoro vaan olikin tilausajossa tulossa jostain maratonista.


Muistaakseni aiemmin 503 on ajanut Ruusulankadun kautta Hesarille maratonien aikana.

----------


## pehkonen

> Nousin Leppävaarasta kello 10 lähteneeseen bussiin 502. Kaksi matkustajaa noustessaan tiedusteli kuljettajalta, ajetaanko normaalia reittiä. Kuljettaja vakuutti, että näin ajetaan.
> 
> Toivonkadulta ei kuitenkaan päästy kääntymään Mäntymäentielle, sillä se oli suljettu maratonin vuoksi. Kuljettajalla ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin kääntyä Urheilukadulle. Tästä jatkettiin reittiä Savilankatu - Mannerheimintie - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Urheilukatu - Toivonkatu - Eino Leinon katu. Tässä vaiheessa edessä istunut matkustaja kävi kysymässä, minne ollaan menossa. Kuljettaja tuntui selvästi olevan hukassa. Matkustaja antoi hieman ohjeita. Sitten matka jatkui reittiä Topeliuksenkatu - Runeberginkatu - Mannerheimintie - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Unioninkatu - Siltasaarenkatu - Hakaniemenranta. Hakaniemenrantaan päästiin noin kello 10.45. 
> 
> Oliko tähän aikaan jo Helsinginkatu suljettu? Olisiko voitu jättää Toivonkatu ja Mäntymäenkatu väliin ja korvata ne Mannerheimintiellä, jonka kautta olisi ajettu Helsinginkadulle? Mielestäni Helsinginkadulta tuli joku linja-auto ja kääntyi Mannerheimintielle, joten tästä päättelen, että Helsinginkatu olisi ollut auki. Tosin ehkä tuo näkemäni linjuri ei ollutkaan pikavuoro vaan olikin tilausajossa tulossa jostain maratonista.
> 
> Palasin Hakaniemestä raitiovaunulla rautatieaseman kautta. Matkalla oli vastakkaiseen suuntaan kulkenut bussi törmännyt Kaisaniemen raitiovaunupysäkin kaiteeseen. Kello oli noin 11.40. Tarkemman ajan voinee päätellä siitä, että kolaroineen bussin jälkeisessä jonossa ensimmäisenä oli Rautatientorilta lähtenyt 23.


Seutulinjan 502 poikkeusreitti pe 12.8.- la 13.8.  

Seutulinja 502 liikennöi 12.8. klo 1813.8. n. klo 14.30 Helsinginkadun ja Runeberginkadun kautta, koska Mäntymäentie on suljettu. Sen jälkeen Helsinginkatu on suljettu n. klo 21 asti ja bussit kulkevat Päärautatieaseman kautta.

Seutulinjan 502 poikkeusreitti pe 12.8. klo 18-la 13.8. klo 14.30 (Eino Leinon katu - Ruusulankatu - Hesari - Oma reitti)

Seutulinjan 502 poikkeusreitti la 13.8. klo 14.30-21 (Topeliuksenkatu - Arkadiankatu - Postikatu - Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Hakaniemi - Omareitti)

https://www.hsl.fi/liikennetiedottee...tteja-138-8878

----------


## tohpeeri

16.8. ei h51 kuljettaja, supisuomalainen mies, ollut aivan perillä linjan muuttuneesta reitistä Hakaniemeen päin ajettaessa. ajoi nimittäin Männikkötien risteyksessä edelleen Metsäpurontietä eteenpäin. Peruuteltiin sitten takaisin päin ko. kadun ja Metsäpuronkujan kulmassa. Tapahtuma herätti matkustajissa ja kuskissa hieman hilpeyttä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Kuljettaja oli hieman eksyksissä Malmilla:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005252288.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

En tiedä kuuluuko tähän ketjuun, mutta näin tänään että linjan h18 bussi kävi kääntymässä Pitäjänmäellä  Vanhan Viertotien kääntöpaikalla (Mäkkärin takana), ei pysähtynyt vaan bussi kääntyi vaan ja lähti takaisin. Onko normaalia? Sitten olen nähnyt että kääntöpaikalle on ilmestynyt 3 kpl bajamajoja joiden ovissa lukot. Ovatko ne bussikuskien vai taksikuskien käyttöön? Olisi kiva tietää jos linjalla 18 alkaisi päästä myös tänne Pitskuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Gulf

> En tiedä kuuluuko tähän ketjuun, mutta näin tänään että linjan h18 bussi kävi kääntymässä Pitäjänmäellä  Vanhan Viertotien kääntöpaikalla (Mäkkärin takana), ei pysähtynyt vaan bussi kääntyi vaan ja lähti takaisin. Onko normaalia? Sitten olen nähnyt että kääntöpaikalle on ilmestynyt 3 kpl bajamajoja joiden ovissa lukot. Ovatko ne bussikuskien vai taksikuskien käyttöön? Olisi kiva tietää jos linjalla 18 alkaisi päästä myös tänne Pitskuun. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tämä on normaalia, ollut jo tovin. Munkkivuoren ostarin remontista johtuen ei autoja voi siellä seisottaa.

----------


## tapatin

Tänään linjan 617 lähtö klo 13.17 Hakaniemestä koukkasi Tammistossa Tammiston kauppatien ja Tasetien kautta. Poikkeama johtui ilmeisesti kuljettajan erehdyksestä. Bussi pysähtyi Tammistossa ja Vantaanportissa Kehä kolmosta vastaavilla pysäkeillä. Bussi ei siis pysähtynyt kaikilla poikkeusreitin varrella olevista pysäkeistä ja tämä aiheutti selvästi muissa matkustajissa hämmennystä. Kerran aikaisemmin tänä vuonna kävi myös samantyyppinen sattuma linjalla 615 Lentoaseman suuntaan mentäessä. Kuljettaja ajoi vahingossa Käpylän aseman liittymästä sisään ja kuljettaja päätti kääntää bussin heti liittymän jälkeisessä risteyksessä. Ei se telibussi kuitenkaan ihan mutkitta siinä kääntynyt  :Cool: .

----------


## NixiN

Tuli mieleen noin viikko sitten tapahtunut jännä tilanne, jossa 332:n linjakilvillä kulkenut bussi meni ohi vantaan energia areenan. Itselle tuli mieleen, että kyseinen bussi oli oikeasti linjalla 335, mutta väärillä kilvillä. Matkustajia bussissa ei ollut lainkaan.

----------


## Akizz

582 Espoon Keskus ajoi Niipperintietä (Juvanpuisto & Juvankartano) ja siitä omalle reitilleen jättäen Juvanmalmin teollisuusalueen ja Juvanristin ajamatta.

----------


## Akizz

214T ajoi vahingossa suoraan kun olisi pitänyt kääntyä Karakallioon.

----------


## Akizz

Linja 436 jätti ajamatta Tavastkullan ja sen sijaan ajoi vahingossa suoraan Kehä |||

----------


## tohpeeri

9.12. Kamppiin tuleva 39 ei ajanutkaan perille Runeberginkatua vaan kääntyi Arkadiankadun kautta Fredrikinkadulle. Kukaan ei ollut jäämässä Kauppakorkean pysäkille. Kuljettaja päästi matkustajat ulos designpysäkin kohdalla.

----------


## tohpeeri

Viime viikolla jonain päivänä 14 bussi ajoi Hernesaareen mennessään suoraan Laivurinkadulta ykkösen  raitiotiekiskojen kautta Tehtaankadulle. 
Lauantaina 12.1. Ruoholahdenkatua tuli täysin peräkkäin kolme metron korvausbussia. Kaikki ajoivat Malminrinteelle suoraan ympyrän keskeltä, siis kiskojen kautta.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

Viime viikolla 147 / 147A ajoi Ristiniementien päästä päästä päähän eikä Laurinlahdentietä ja Espoonlahdentietä niinkuin reitti kulkee.

----------


## bernemi

> Viime viikolla 147 / 147A ajoi Ristiniementien päästä päästä päähän eikä Laurinlahdentietä ja Espoonlahdentietä niinkuin reitti kulkee.


Ilmeisesti 147/147A normaalilla reitillä oli ongelmia liikennöidä/bussi jo valmiiksi jumissa, joten jouduttiin ajamaan poikkeusreittiä.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Ilmeisesti 147/147A normaalilla reitillä oli ongelmia liikennöidä/bussi jo valmiiksi jumissa, joten jouduttiin ajamaan poikkeusreittiä.


Tätä itsekkin veikkasin, ei vain ollut mitään tietoa oliko näin.

----------


## joboo

4.2

37 kuljettaja päätti lähteä ajamaan kohti munkkivuorta ja teki U käännöksen allergia sairaalan kohdalla josta matka jatkui takaisin haartmaninkadulle ja siitä topeliuksenkadulle 😁

----------


## aki

Linjan 236 kuljettaja harhautui väärälle kaistalle Leppävaarassa Torstai-aamuna ja bussin katto otti osumaa parkkihallin kattoon https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006132985.html. Kuvan mukaan kyseessä oli nobinan auto 843.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Linjan 236 kuljettaja harhautui väärälle kaistalle Leppävaarassa Torstai-aamuna ja bussin katto otti osumaa parkkihallin kattoon https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006132985.html. Kuvan mukaan kyseessä oli nobinan auto 843.


No olipa tuuri ettei ollut kaasubussi. Vrt Tukholman tapaus pari kuukautta sitten.

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

NF 839 (VDL Citea LLE-120) törmäsi tänään puuhun Pohjois-Espoossa linjalla 582 matkalla Serenaan. 
Keula näyttää kärsineen mittavat vauriot.

----------


## LimoSWN

Sattui 5.6. Matkustajan kertomaa:
Linja 236 Korpilammelle (Serena)
Kuljettaja päätti yllättäen tehdä U-käännöksen Lahnuksen Shell huoltoaseman pihassa ja lähti takasin kohti Kalajärven keskustaa. Matkustajien huomautuksen jälkeen kuljettaja lopulta pysähtyi Kalajärven keskus ja sen keskustelun jälkeen, hän palasi takaisin samaa reittiä tehtyään uuden U-käännöksen K-marketin risteyksessä. Mutta jäi vielä odottamaan pysäkille 25-30 sekuntia, jonka jälkeen jatkoi linjaa loppuun normaalisti.

----------


## peke

735:n kuljettaja ajoi tänään Peijaksensairaalalenkin vahingossa väärään suuntaan, pysähtyi joka vastaan tulevien pysäkillä ja kysyi oletteko menossa Mikkolaan? siis omasta sivuikkunastaan uteli.

----------


## Salomaa

38 :n kuskii hosuu ja kääntää Länsipellontielle, josta sitten palaa Konalantielle jatkaen oikeaan liittymään Vanhalle Hämeenkyläntielle. Tämä kuvio tapahtuu aina silloin tällöin niinkuin nyt tällä viikolla. Mutta ehkä matkustajien kannalta pelkkää hupia.

----------


## Melamies

> 38 :n kuskii hosuu ja kääntää Länsipellontielle, josta sitten palaa Konalantielle jatkaen oikeaan liittymään Vanhalle Hämeenkyläntielle. Tämä kuvio tapahtuu aina silloin tällöin niinkuin nyt tällä viikolla. Mutta ehkä matkustajien kannalta pelkkää hupia.


Se väärä risteys on Kylväjäntie. Kylväjäntietä pääsee Konalantieltä Länsipellontielle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään 12.8.2019, kun runkolinja 550 ajoi ensimmäistä päivää Haagan poikkeusreittiä, havaitsin yhden oranssin Scalan tulevan kaupallisella sivulla Haagassa vastaan Kauppalantiellä lähellä paloasemaa. 550:nen oli matkalla Westendiin. Mitä kautta bussi oli tuonne tullut, jäi minulle arvoitukseksi.

----------


## Azzy

PL 249 787A 18:35-> todella omaperäisellä reitillä kohti Halkiaa, kulki reittiä Linsvedintie - Pohjois-Paippinen - Granbackantie - Jokelan seutu - Halkiantie.

Edit: mainitkaa jos tämmöinen kuuluu havaintoja liveseurannasta -lankaan

----------


## Miska

> PL 249 787A 18:35-> todella omaperäisellä reitillä kohti Halkiaa, kulki reittiä Linsvedintie - Pohjois-Paippinen - Granbackantie - Jokelan seutu - Halkiantie.


Liittynee tähän.

----------


## zige94

> PL 249 787A 18:35-> todella omaperäisellä reitillä kohti Halkiaa, kulki reittiä Linsvedintie - Pohjois-Paippinen - Granbackantie - Jokelan seutu - Halkiantie.
> 
> Edit: mainitkaa jos tämmöinen kuuluu havaintoja liveseurannasta -lankaan


Ihan normaali poikkeusreitti 31.8. asti. Siltarumputyö Pornaistentien ja Järvenpääntien risteyksestä n. 2km Halkian suuntaan. Tie poikki koko tuon ajan. Poikkeusreitti on ELY:n, Matkahuollon, HSL:n ja Pornaisten kunnan sekä koulujen tiedossa. HSL:ää ei pahemmin kiinnosta nuo HSL-alueen ulkopuolella tapahtuvat asiat, joten eivät ole asiasta tiedottaneet tai reittikarttoja sekä reittiopasta muuttaneet, kuten tekivät Sipoon puolella olevan siltarumputyön aikana.

----------


## bernemi

Linjalla 643 vuoro 7.15 Hyrylästä päätti vetää mutkat suoraksi Maantiekylän kohdilla. Reitin mukaan Maantiekylän rampista pitäisi laskeutua alas Vanhalle Tuusulantielle ja nousta taas Ruskeasannan Shellin kohdalla ylös Tuusulanväylälle.

Odottelin tätä vuoroa pysäkillä "Tuusulantie", V6833
Ruskeasannan Shellin kohdalla, ja katselin samalla avoimesta datasta bussin lähestymistä. Tajusin, että kyseinen vuoro ei laskeudukkaan Tuusulantielle, vaan ajaa koko matkan Tuusulanväylää pitkin, ja ohittaa siten myös kaikki reitin pysäkit Vanhalta Tuusulantieltä.

Hauskaa odotella tätä vuoroa siellä Tuusulantien pysäkillä, kun on kiire!

----------


## Huppu

> Linjalla 643 vuoro 7.15 Hyrylästä päätti vetää mutkat suoraksi Maantiekylän kohdilla. Reitin mukaan Maantiekylän rampista pitäisi laskeutua alas Vanhalle Tuusulantielle ja nousta taas Ruskeasannan Shellin kohdalla ylös Tuusulanväylälle.
> 
> Odottelin tätä vuoroa pysäkillä "Tuusulantie", V6833
> Ruskeasannan Shellin kohdalla, ja katselin samalla avoimesta datasta bussin lähestymistä. Tajusin, että kyseinen vuoro ei laskeudukkaan Tuusulantielle, vaan ajaa koko matkan Tuusulanväylää pitkin, ja ohittaa siten myös kaikki reitin pysäkit Vanhalta Tuusulantieltä.
> 
> Hauskaa odotella tätä vuoroa siellä Tuusulantien pysäkillä, kun on kiire!


Palautetta Hsl ja maahdollinen taksilasku mukaan

----------


## huusmik

3.9
Linjan 227 lähtö Jorvista 7.49 ajoi juuri ennen Tammihaantien pysäkkiä linjojen 236 ja 239 reitille vahingossa. Matkustajan huomautettua asiasta kuski käänsi auton juuri ennen Vilniemen pysäkkiä liikennevaloristeyksessä. Autona oli PL 444(Yutong).

----------


## zige94

Useampina päivinä viime viikkoina oon nähnyt kun Savonlinjan autoja (611/611B) ja HelBin (614/615) on lähtenyt kiertämään omia reittejä Hämeentien sumpun Rautatientorille päin. Monille varmaan tuttu ruuhka Haapaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä etenkin iltapäivisin. Savonlinjan oon nähnyt kääntyvän Haapaniemen pysäkin jälkeen Haapaniemenkadulle (vasemmalle kääntyminen muutenkin kielletty), jolloin on jäänyt Hakaniemen pysäkki ajamatta. HelBin näin eilen kääntyvän neljännelle linjalle. Savonlinjan kuljettajan toiminta nyt on kiellettyä jo kahdestakin syystä: laiton kääntyminen ja reitiltä poikkeaminen. HelBillä nyt ei yhtään pysäkkiä jää välistä eikä tarvitse liikennesääntöjäkään rikkoa, mutta aika heikot hermot tai turha kiire taitaa olla molemmilla.

----------


## Noksu

PL 652 linjalla 56 jatkoi Käpyläntietä suoraan kohti Oulunkylää kääntymättä Kullervontielle. Kartalta katsoin, että se kääntyi Kunnalliskodintien kohdalla liikenneympyrässä takaisin ja palasi omalle reitilleen.

----------


## ttsirkia

436 eksyi aamulla Martinlaaksossa. Tallenne liitteenä HSL:n Reittiloki-sovelluksesta.

----------


## Noksu

Eilen 552 Otaniemen suuntaan meinasi Haagan liikenneympyrän kohdalla lähteä ajamaan kohti Ruskeasuota. Kuski huomasi kuitenkin erheensä ajoissa ja ajoi vain ylimääräisen kierroksen liikenneympyrässä. Nyt kun katsoin Reittilokista kyseistä vuoroa, huomasin samalla sen harhailleen Keilaniemen kautta matkalla Aalto-yliopiston metroaseman pysäkiltä kohti Teekkarikylän päättäriä. Tästä kuvakaappaus liitteenä. Lisäksi seuraavalle vuorolle lähtiessä se kääntyi Otakaarelta vasemmalle kohti Kuusisaarentietä poikkeamatta metroaseman pysäkillä.

Eikö kyseiselle kuljettalle oltu opettu 552:n reittiä vai mikä mahtaa olla syynä kolmeen reitiltä poikkeamiseen lyhyen ajan sisällä?

----------


## Wreith

Linjan 711 kuljettaja päätti heidehofintien sijasta kääntyä jokiniemen kadulle tikkurilan suunnilla. Kuljettaja ajoi jokiniemenkujalle tekemään U-käännöksen jonka jälkeen ajoi takaisin liikenneympyrään omalle reitilleen. Näköjään heidehofin lenkki oli liikaa heh.

----------


## ttsirkia

436:n reitti aiheutti tänäänkin Martinlaaksossa vaikeuksia.

----------


## ttsirkia

Tämä aamun 212 on sangen mielenkiintoinen. Mannerheimintietä on ajettu kolmesti samasta kohdasta ja pari muutakin kiemuraa.
https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...212/1/0022_954

----------


## aki

Torstai 21.11

Nobinan Subi 11xx jatkoi aamupäivällä Helsingin suunnasta Vihdintietä suoraan Rajatorpantien yli kilvissään 321 Vanhakartano. Ilmeisesti kuljettaja ajatteli ajavansa linjaa 345. Olisiko kiertänyt takaisin omalle reitilleen Lammaslammentien ja Pähkinärinteentien kautta?

----------


## aki

Reitiltään harhautunut Nobinan bussi linjalla 587 otti osumaa kerrostalon seinään Korsossa Torstaina https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...-etta-avaa-ovi. Nobinan mukaan kyseisellä kuljettajalla oli meneillään harjoittelujakso.

----------


## iiko

> Reitiltään harhautunut Nobinan bussi linjalla 587 otti osumaa kerrostalon seinään Korsossa Torstaina https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...-etta-avaa-ovi. Nobinan mukaan kyseisellä kuljettajalla oli meneillään harjoittelujakso.


Kuuluuko koulutukseen ohjeistus siitä, miten toimitaan, jos eksytään reitiltä? Jos ei, niin ehkä olisi syytä että kuuluisi...

----------


## Gulf

> Kuuluuko koulutukseen ohjeistus siitä, miten toimitaan, jos eksytään reitiltä? Jos ei, niin ehkä olisi syytä että kuuluisi...


Ei kuulu. Valtaosassa firmoista ei ole käytännössä minkäänlaista perehdytystä kun uusi kuljettaja tulee taloon. Kun työvaatteet ja rahat on kuitattu, niin ei kun linjalle. Toista oli vielä 9 vuotta sitten kun oman urani aloitin. Ensin oli viikon perehdytys talon toimintaan, käytiin läpi linjojen vaihtopaikat, taukotilat ynnä muut. Sitten oltiin vielä pari viikkoa kokeneen kuljettajan opissa linjalla. Jostainhan se on se raha säästettävä kun liikennettä pitää saada aina vaan halvemmalla.

----------


## tkp

Kylläpäs nyt nobinalla tapahtuu, linja 80 bussi törmäsi melkein talon seinään

https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...taloon/7710838

----------


## aki

> Kylläpäs nyt nobinalla tapahtuu, linja 80 bussi törmäsi melkein talon seinään
> 
> https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...taloon/7710838


Vaikuttaisi siltä että kuljettaja on vahingossa kääntynyt Petter Wetterin tieltä kohti Tammisaloa ja ajatellut varmaan ajavansa linjaa 83. Aiemman kierroksen kyseinen bussi oli tutkan mukaan ajanut juuri linjalla 83.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikuttaisi siltä että kuljettaja on vahingossa kääntynyt Petter Wetterin tieltä kohti Tammisaloa ja ajatellut varmaan ajavansa linjaa 83.


Tarkoitatko Abraham Wetterin tietä? Herttoniemessä on pienen matkan päässä kyllä Petter Wetterin tiekin, hieman hämäävää kylläkin.

----------


## aki

> Tarkoitatko Abraham Wetterin tietä? Herttoniemessä on pienen matkan päässä kyllä Petter Wetterin tiekin, hieman hämäävää kylläkin.


Juu kyllä Abraham Wetterin tie

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Reitiltään harhautunut Nobinan bussi linjalla 587 otti osumaa kerrostalon seinään Korsossa Torstaina https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...-etta-avaa-ovi. Nobinan mukaan kyseisellä kuljettajalla oli meneillään harjoittelujakso.


Ilta-Sanomien juttu aiheesta.
https://www.is.fi/hs-vantaa/art-2000006394496.html

----------


## iiko

> Ei kuulu. Valtaosassa firmoista ei ole käytännössä minkäänlaista perehdytystä kun uusi kuljettaja tulee taloon. Kun työvaatteet ja rahat on kuitattu, niin ei kun linjalle. Toista oli vielä 9 vuotta sitten kun oman urani aloitin. Ensin oli viikon perehdytys talon toimintaan, käytiin läpi linjojen vaihtopaikat, taukotilat ynnä muut. Sitten oltiin vielä pari viikkoa kokeneen kuljettajan opissa linjalla. Jostainhan se on se raha säästettävä kun liikennettä pitää saada aina vaan halvemmalla.


Eli Suomessa on mahdollisuus ajaa ammattikortti siten, ettei kukaan koskaan kerro sitä, mitä ammattikuski tekee yllättävässä tilanteessa? Varmaan ajoharjoittelussa autokoulussa bussia ei peruutella alle hehtaarin tontillakaan? Pääasia, että osaa ajaa eteenpäin?

----------


## citybus

Ainakin kun itse kauan sitten 2000-luvun ensimmäisellä vuosikymmenellä ajoin bussia, jo kuljettajakoulutuksesta karsittiin pois - ihan kenkää antamalla - ne oppilaat, joiden liikennesilmä oli vähän niin ja näin. Vähän toistakymmenpäiseen oppilasjoukkoon kuului muutama henkilö, jotka olivat aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita aivan poskettomilla ajolinjoilla, ajonopeuksilla ja ajotavoilla. Heidän koulutuksensa päättyi jo hyvissä ajoin.

En tiedä, kuinka tilanne lie tänä päivänä, nykyisinhän D-kortin saa amiksen käymällä. Itselleni oli ainakin aina selvää, että linja-auto ei esimerkiksi käänny ympäri samassa tilassa kuin henkilöauto. Itsekin ajoin joskus linjalla väärin, mutta koskaan ei tullut mieleenkään alkaa peruuttelemaan asuntokaduilla taikka motarin rampista alas - ja mitä näitä muita suorituksia tässä säännöllisin väliajoin onkaan nähty.

Jännää sinänsä, että Nobinalle näitä näyttää kertyvän.

----------


## Melamies

> Ainakin kun itse kauan sitten 2000-luvun ensimmäisellä vuosikymmenellä ajoin bussia, jo kuljettajakoulutuksesta karsittiin pois - ihan kenkää antamalla - ne oppilaat, joiden liikennesilmä oli vähän niin ja näin. Vähän toistakymmenpäiseen oppilasjoukkoon kuului muutama henkilö, jotka olivat aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita aivan poskettomilla ajolinjoilla, ajonopeuksilla ja ajotavoilla. Heidän koulutuksensa päättyi jo hyvissä ajoin.
> 
> En tiedä, kuinka tilanne lie tänä päivänä, nykyisinhän D-kortin saa amiksen käymällä. Itselleni oli ainakin aina selvää, että linja-auto ei esimerkiksi käänny ympäri samassa tilassa kuin henkilöauto. Itsekin ajoin joskus linjalla väärin, mutta koskaan ei tullut mieleenkään alkaa peruuttelemaan asuntokaduilla taikka motarin rampista alas - ja mitä näitä muita suorituksia tässä säännöllisin väliajoin onkaan nähty.
> 
> Jännää sinänsä, että Nobinalle näitä näyttää kertyvän.


Jos joku, jolla ei ole edes C-korttia, haluaa kouluttautua bussinkuljettajaksi, hänen tarvitsee suorittaa myös ammattipätevyys. (Muutenhan pelkällä D-kortilla saa ajella vain yksin tai oman perheensä kanssa. Tätä perhepoikkeusta olen kuullut kutsuttavan lestadiolaispykäläksi, he kun tarvitsevat vähintään pikkubussin perheensä kuljettamiseen.)) Ammattipätevyyskoulutuksessa käydään läpi teoriassa ja käytännössä (siihen kuuluu myös ajoharjoittelua) missä bussi mahtuu kääntymään ja missä sitä ei kannata tehdä jne. Luulisi amiksessa tehtävän samoin. Bussikortin  tutkintoajossa tehdään joku helppo kulmaperuutus tai vastaava keilojen väliin, eikä siellä testata harhaanajon jälkeisiä toimia, ainakaan tarkoituksellisesti.

Pätevää ja motivoitunutta kuljettajatyövoimaa ei taida olla tarjolla tarpeeksi ja Nobinalla tämä näkyy. Toisaaltakun Nobina iso liikennöitsijä, jolloin "tilastollisia" liikennevahinkoja sattuu määrällisesti paljon.

----------


## vristo

Minä ajoin tänään väärin. Ajoin linjaa 236, kun Koskelontiellä Juvanmalmintien suuntaan kun jostain syystä käännyin linjan 239 reitille Anfallintielle. Huomasin toki heti erheeni ja LIJ:kin vaakkui mulle ilkeästi. 

Olen tällaisia tilanteita varten miettinyt jo etukäteen käteviä ja turvallisia kääntöpaikkoja. Tässäkin Anfallintiellä on melko pian pieni teollisuuskiinteistö, jonka pihaan pääsin hyvin peruuttamaan ja bussin siis ympäri ja kohta oltiin taas oikealla reitillä. 

Jokainen bussinkuljettaja ajaa jossain vaiheessa harhaan. Sitä tapahtuu niin kauan kuin ihmiset ovat ajamassa linja-autoja. Ammattitaito punnitaan tällaisesta tilanteesta selviämisessä ja siinä, miten pääsee takaisin oikealle reitille niin, että yhtään pysäkkiä ei jää väliin. Maltti ja turhat riskinotot pois, niin sillä siitä selviää.

Halukkaat voivat tsekata tämän "seikkailu" Reittilokista (linja 236/lähtö 8.18)

OT: Miksi tuon tien nimi on muuten Anfallintie ("Onnettomuustie")?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------




> OT: Miksi tuon tien nimi on muuten Anfallintie ("Onnettomuustie")?


Eikun "Anfall" eli hyökkäys. "Hyökkäystie".

----------


## Zambo

> OT: Miksi tuon tien nimi on muuten Anfallintie ("Onnettomuustie")?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------
> 
> 
> Eikun "Anfall" eli hyökkäys. "Hyökkäystie".


Monen kadun tarinat löytyy https://www.espoo.fi/fi-FI/Asuminen_...mien_tarinoita , mutta eipä ole tuota.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Entisaikaan (YTV) Vantaan Itä-Hakkilassa asuneena kerran menin bussin kyytiin. Se oli joku 700-sarjalainen, joka ajoi normaalistikin Vanhan Lahdentien kautta ym. (ei siis motaria). Kuljettaja tokaisi, jotta käydäänpä varikolla hakemassa uusi Almex. Kun bussin peli oli vioittunut. Sinne sitten ajettiin Hakunilan varikolle, josta takaisin reitille. Oli siihen aikaan vähemmän kiire tosiaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Olen tällaisia tilanteita varten miettinyt jo etukäteen käteviä ja turvallisia kääntöpaikkoja. Tässäkin Anfallintiellä on melko pian pieni teollisuuskiinteistö, jonka pihaan pääsin hyvin peruuttamaan ja bussin siis ympäri ja kohta oltiin taas oikealla reitillä. 
> 
> OT: Miksi tuon tien nimi on muuten Anfallintie ("Onnettomuustie")?


Jossain vaiheessa (tänä vuonna?) kun Gobbackantie saadaan valmiiksi (ainakin Koskelontien ja Anfallintien väliseltä osuudelta) niin tuosta erittäin tiukasta 239 käännöksestä päästään eroon.

----------


## lauriv

566:lla (lähtö 15.57 Martinlaaksosta) vedettiin niin sanotusti mutkat suoriksi ja siinähän kävi sitten niin, että ajelu Koskelon kautta jäi kokonaan tekemättä.

----------


## Nobina 999

Joskus kun huviajelulla Pasilassa hyppäsin linjaan 510 Kuljettaja epähuomiossa kääntyi Ratapihantieltä teollisuuskadulle vaikka olisi pitänyt kääntyä Aleksis Kiven Kadulle. No kuljettaja ajoi Teollisuuskatua junatielle asti ja jätti muutaman matkustajankin Päijänteentien pysäkille.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 13.7. Hakaniemestä lähtenyt 51 ei kiertänyt Ympyrätaloa vaan ajoi suoraan Siltasaarenkadulle. Toivottavasti kukaan ei talon takana odottanut bussia. Huvittavaa oli, että Siltasaarenkadulta bussiin nousi lukuisia matkustajia jotka selvästi olivat odottaneet 51:tä koska ajoivat pitkälle ratikkareittien ulottumattomiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Reittioppaan mukaan 51:n pitäisikin mennä noin ja Ympyrätalo kierretään vain Hakaniemeen päin mentäessä. Toisaalta 3.6. voimaan astunutta tiedotetta poikkeusreitistä ei ole kumottu HSL:n sivuilla. Tiedotteessa sanotaan, että työmaasta johtuvan poikkeusreitin arvioidaan kestävän kuusi viikkoa, mikä on nyt kulunut.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Reittioppaan mukaan 51:n pitäisikin mennä noin ja Ympyrätalo kierretään vain Hakaniemeen päin mentäessä. Toisaalta 3.6. voimaan astunutta tiedotetta poikkeusreitistä ei ole kumottu HSL:n sivuilla. Tiedotteessa sanotaan, että työmaasta johtuvan poikkeusreitin arvioidaan kestävän kuusi viikkoa, mikä on nyt kulunut.


En tiedä, että onko takana vielä pysäkki mutta ainakaan Siltasaarenkadun pysäkillä ei lukenut 51:tä.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja osa busseista näyttää ajavan sieltä Ympyrätalon takaa.

----------


## volvojees

> Ja osa busseista näyttää ajavan sieltä Ympyrätalon takaa.


 Joskus kuukausia sitten näin 66:n tulevan sieltä.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Ympyrätalon takana oleva pysäkki Kallioon päin on huputettu ja Siltasaarenkadun yhteiskäyttöpysäkille on palautettu bussien linjaliuskat.

----------


## Salomaa

Vuosia sitten kuskin piti kääntyä Topeliuksenkadulta vasemmalle Haartmaninkadulle, mutta huomasi viinakaupan kohdalla sitten mihin on menossa. Siinä sitten paniikissa keskellä katua bussin vekslaaminen paluusuuntaan monta kertaa sahaten ja jyrkkä käännös Haartmaninkadulle.

Hyvä esimerkki pienemmästä pahasta eli sääntöjen vastainen kääntyminen Shellin kohdalta Tukholmankadulle ja parin pysäkin skippaaminen toimisi näissä tilanteissa paremmin. Toiset kuskit näin toimivatkin.

----------


## vristo

> Hyvä esimerkki pienemmästä pahasta eli sääntöjen vastainen kääntyminen Shellin kohdalta Tukholmankadulle ja parin pysäkin skippaaminen toimisi näissä tilanteissa paremmin. Toiset kuskit näin toimivatkin.


Parin pysäkin skippaaminen johtaisi siihen, kyseinen lähtö olisi ajamaton HSL:n tulkinnan mukaan. Siitä tulisi taas seuraamuksia ko. kuljettajalle.

----------


## Melamies

> Parin pysäkin skippaaminen johtaisi siihen, kyseinen lähtö olisi ajamaton HSL:n tulkinnan mukaan. Siitä tulisi taas seuraamuksia ko. kuljettajalle.


Toivottavasti kommenttisi oli sarkasmia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Parin pysäkin skippaaminen johtaisi siihen, kyseinen lähtö olisi ajamaton HSL:n tulkinnan mukaan. Siitä tulisi taas seuraamuksia ko. kuljettajalle.


Bussin kääntäminen Topeliuksenkadulla on hurjempaa touhua kokonaisuuden kannalta. Siinä nimittäin peruutettiin useamman kerran. Luulisi että poikkeustilanteita varten on olemassa säännöstä, josta ei seuraa rangaistuksia jos kuljettaja valitsee turvallisemman vaihtoehdon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:47 ----------




> Toivottavasti kommenttisi oli sarkasmia.


 Näin minäkin toivon, tai sitten en kyllin selvästi osannut tuoda esiin mitä tapahtui.

----------


## vristo

> Toivottavasti kommenttisi oli sarkasmia.


Ei todellakaan ole, vaan totisinta totta. Jos linjasivulta jää yksikin pysäkki väliin, niin HSL tulkitsee kyseisen lähdön ajamattomaksi. Tällöin kuljettajaa odottavat aiemmin mainitsemani toimenpiteet. 

Tilanteessa, jossa ajaa väärin, pitää palata siihen kohtaan, josta harhautuminen tapahtui. Tässä puheena olleessa paikassa se on kieltämättä haastavaa. Itse olen jo etukäteen pohtinut paikkoja, jossa linja-auton kääntäminen ympäri on mahdollisimman turvallista. Tällaisia paikkoja ovat esimerkiksi kiertoliittymät.

----------


## canis lupus

Yksikin pysäkki jos jää ajamatta niin se on ajamaton lähtö ellei ko. pysäkille johtava tie ole suljettu tai onnettomuus joka haittaa liikennettä paljon. Tuossa olisi oikea toimintatapa ollut välttää ajamaton kääntymällä Topeliuksenkadun päästä Mannerheimintielle oikealle, sitten Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja siitä takaisin Topeliuksenkadulle. Teoriassa tämä tietenkin helppoa mutta käytännössä paniikin iskiessä ja matkustajien raivotessa samalla kuljettajalle tämä saattaa olla hankalampaa

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei todellakaan ole, vaan totisinta totta. Jos linjasivulta jää yksikin pysäkki väliin, niin HSL tulkitsee kyseisen lähdön ajamattomaksi. Tällöin kuljettajaa odottavat aiemmin mainitsemani toimenpiteet. 
> 
> Tilanteessa, jossa ajaa väärin, pitää palata siihen kohtaan, josta harhautuminen tapahtui. Tässä puheena olleessa paikassa se on kieltämättä haastavaa. Itse olen jo etukäteen pohtinut paikkoja, jossa linja-auton kääntäminen ympäri on mahdollisimman turvallista. Tällaisia paikkoja ovat esimerkiksi kiertoliittymät.


Kuinka suorittaisit itse korjausliikkeen tuossa paikassa ?

----------


## vristo

> Kuinka suorittaisit itse korjausliikkeen tuossa paikassa ?


Ainoa laillinen korjausliike on kuten nimimerkki "canis lupus" edellä esitti.

----------


## Salomaa

Enpä ole bussia koskaan ajanut, mutta jos vedetään Shellin kohdalta vasemmalle kääntymiskieltoa vastaan. rikotaan liikennesääntöjä ja kaksi pysäkkiä jääväliin, mutta jäljellä olevalle linjalle ollaan palattu pienellä viiveellä. 

Epäilen voimakkaasti että liikennöinnistä ei saa korvausta, jos asia käydään tarkasti läpi ja samalla perustellaan kyseinen menettely.

----------


## vristo

> Epäilen voimakkaasti että liikennöinnistä ei saa korvausta, jos asia käydään tarkasti läpi ja samalla perustellaan kyseinen menettely.


Tässä asiassa sinun syytä uskoa minua ja kollegoitani: HSL:n mukaan, jos yksikin pysäkki jää kuljettajasta johtuvasta syystä väliin tai tasauspysäkiltä lähdetään etuajassa, on koko kyseinen linjasivu ajamaton, eikä siitä makseta liikennöintikorvauksia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä asiassa sinun syytä uskoa minua ja kollegoitani: HSL:n mukaan, jos yksikin pysäkki jää kuljettajasta johtuvasta syystä väliin tai tasauspysäkiltä lähdetään etuajassa, on koko kyseinen linjasivu ajamaton, eikä siitä makseta liikennöintikorvauksia.


Onhan olemassa sanonta: hätä ei lue lakia. Toisaalta linja-autoalalla on töissä esimiehinä ja suunnittelupuolella myös mutkattomia suomalaisia miehiä, jotka katsovat tällaisessa tilanteessa kokonaisuutta eikä sitä, onko jotain sääntöä noudatettu pilkuntarkasti.  Sama juttu kun en sitäkään usko että sekunnin etuajassa lähtö aiheuttaa liikennöintikorvauksen menetyksen. 

Mutta nämä molemmat asiat saadaan kyllä selville, jotta ei juupas-eipäs tällä kertaa lähde käyntiin.

Toisaalta voidaan tunnustaa että tästä aiheesta kirjoittelu on harrastusta. Nimittäin itselläni taitaa olla yhden käden sormen laskettavissa milloin poiketaan reitiltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä asiassa sinun syytä uskoa minua ja kollegoitani: HSL:n mukaan, jos yksikin pysäkki jää kuljettajasta johtuvasta syystä väliin tai tasauspysäkiltä lähdetään etuajassa, on koko kyseinen linjasivu ajamaton, eikä siitä makseta liikennöintikorvauksia.


Millä tavalla tätä käytännössä seurataan?

----------


## Salomaa

Rekkakuski kirjoitti aiemmin sekunnin etuajassa lähtemisesta tasauspysäkiltä: 

"No ei pidä paikkaansa.
Vaikka lähdet sekuntti liian aikaisin niin olet vielä pysäkkialueella. Epäilen onko ajamaton lähtö vaikka ajat koko tasauspysäkin ohi, näitä sattuu aika usein ihan vahinkona.
Itse opastanut useampia uusia kuljettajia jotka eivät edes tienneet mikä on tasauspysäkki ja kuitenkin ajaneet viikkoja.
Mitään huomautuksia en tiedä kenenkään saaneen, ja aika mahdotonta.
Loppuisi kuljettajat kesken."

En ole bussinkuljettaja enkä liikennesuunnittelija, mutta tuo Rekkakuskin teksti antaa uskottavan vaikutelman.

Siten tuo sama logiikka voisi toimia jos kuljettaja poikkeaa reitiltä ohittaen kaksi pysäkkiä. Varsinkin jos kyseessä on inhimillinen erehdys joka sattuu harvemmin kuin kerran kymmenessä vuodessa.

----------


## tkp

> Onhan olemassa sanonta: hätä ei lue lakia. Toisaalta linja-autoalalla on töissä esimiehinä ja suunnittelupuolella myös mutkattomia suomalaisia miehiä, jotka katsovat tällaisessa tilanteessa kokonaisuutta eikä sitä, onko jotain sääntöä noudatettu pilkuntarkasti.  Sama juttu kun en sitäkään usko että sekunnin etuajassa lähtö aiheuttaa liikennöintikorvauksen menetyksen. 
> 
> Mutta nämä molemmat asiat saadaan kyllä selville, jotta ei juupas-eipäs tällä kertaa lähde käyntiin.
> 
> Toisaalta voidaan tunnustaa että tästä aiheesta kirjoittelu on harrastusta. Nimittäin itselläni taitaa olla yhden käden sormen laskettavissa milloin poiketaan reitiltä.


Nämä ei ole uskon asioita vaan liikennöintisopimuksiin kirjattuja sopimusehtoja.




> Millä tavalla tätä käytännössä seurataan?


Asiakaspalautteilla aika pitkälti. Jos asiakas lähettää palautetta että odotin pysäkillä x bussia y kellonaikaan z, ei näkynyt niin sittenhän sitä aletaan selvittämään että missä se bussi on mennyt. ja jos selviää että on ajettu väärää reittiä tai lähdetty etuajassa niin sitten tulee sanktiota ja ko. linjasivulta ei tilaaja maksa korvauksia.

----------


## canis lupus

Mä oon ajanu tasauspysäkin ohitse 15 sekuntia etuajassa. Soitin työnjohtoon ja ilmoitin asiasta että oli "vain 15 sekuntia etuajassa", vastaus oli suoraan "se on ajamaton. Ei voi mitään. Tarkkana jatkossa"

Kyllä se vaikka kuinka uskomattomalta kuulostaa, niin näin toimitaan. Niistä ei neuvotella ellei sitten esimerkiksi hälytysajoneuvot patista pois pysäkkialueelta. Sama juttu pysäkkien ohittaminen

Näitä seurataan LIJ datasta. Jos havaitaan poikkeus niin siitä menee heti ilmoitus työnjohtoon sekä HSL:lle. Tietenkin nekin käydään tarkasti läpi ettei gps virheitä lueta ajamattomaksi

----------


## zige94

> Millä tavalla tätä käytännössä seurataan?


LIJ-laitteella. Se tallentaa dataan aika paljon erilaista tietoa, mm. kuljetut reitit, ajetut pysäkit, ajat jne. Työnjohdon käytettävissä olevaan järjestelmään tulee nopeasti ilmoitus "poikkeamasta", joka sitten työnjohdon on selvitettävä järjestelmään. Poikkeamia ovat mm. yli 15min myöhästynyt lähtö (3min lähtöketjun eka lähtö), pysäkillä käymättä jättäminen, lähtöpysäkillä tai päätepysäkillä käymättä jättäminen ja ajantasauspysäkin ohittaminen etuajassa. Ajantasauspysäkin ohituskin ilmestyy järjestelmään kun olet poistunut pysäkkialueelta. Joillakin pysäkeillä puhutaan muutamasta kymmenestä metristä pysäkistä, terminaalialueilla voi olla vähän isompi alue.

Tässä on hyvä esimerkki järjestelmän kirjaamista tiedoista. Kuten kuvakaappauksesta huomaa niin järjestelmä on kirjannut tietoja puuttuvista pysäkeistä, jotka kiertoreitin vuoksi jäi ajamatta kun tie oli tulipalon vuoksi suljettu. Tietenkään tälläisessä tilanteessa ei liikennöitsijälle eikä kuljettajalle sanktioita tule. Sinisellä viivalla on merkitty linjan oikea reitti, tässä tapauksessa kun vuoro oli myös "pahasti" myöhässä niin toteutunut reitti on keltaisella (voi olla myös vihreällä tai punaisella riippuen onko etuajassa, aikataulussa vai myöhässä) Linkki Reittilokiin, jos haluat tutkia dataa paremmin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä on uskottava tuo rekkakuskin kertomus, mutta toisaalta tuo sekunnin etuaikakin on palvelutuotteen huippuunsa kehittämisen kannalta jollain tavalla perusteltua. 

Jos matkustajia kuunnellaan näissä, niin viimeaikoina taas näkyy että huidotaan kun bussi on pysäkin kohdalla tai 20 metriä ennen pysäkkiä. Kumpaas siinä sitten uskotaan kun matkustaja selittää että ei pysähtynyt ja kuljettaja sanoo että olin jo ohittanut pysäkin.

----------


## zige94

> Rekkakuski kirjoitti aiemmin sekunnin etuajassa lähtemisesta tasauspysäkiltä: 
> 
> "No ei pidä paikkaansa.
> Vaikka lähdet sekuntti liian aikaisin niin olet vielä pysäkkialueella. Epäilen onko ajamaton lähtö vaikka ajat koko tasauspysäkin ohi, näitä sattuu aika usein ihan vahinkona.
> Itse opastanut useampia uusia kuljettajia jotka eivät edes tienneet mikä on tasauspysäkki ja kuitenkin ajaneet viikkoja.
> Mitään huomautuksia en tiedä kenenkään saaneen, ja aika mahdotonta.
> Loppuisi kuljettajat kesken."


Rekkakuskin kirjoitus ei pidä paikkaansa. Tai pitää siltä osin että on hyvin mahdollista että olet vielä pysäkkialueella jos lähdet sekunnin liian aikaisin. Mutta voit ohittaa vahingossa tai tahallisesti pysäkin 5 sek liian aikaisin ja poistua pysäkiltä 1 sekunnin liian aikaisin ja siitä kyllä rangaistaan, koska on yksinkertaisesti sopimusehtojen rikkomista.

Ja kyllä, varmasti ainakin isoimmissa taloissa on huomautuksia ja jopa varoituksia jaettu. Oma kollegani sai 17 sekunnin etuajassa ohituksesta "rangaistuksen", selvisi huomautuksella koska ensimmäinen kerta. Mutta liikennöitsijä ei saanut siltä vuorolta korvausta, koska sopimusehtoa oli rikottu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:52 ----------




> Tässä on uskottava tuo rekkakuskin kertomus, mutta toisaalta tuo sekunnin etuaikakin on palvelutuotteen huippuunsa kehittämisen kannalta jollain tavalla perusteltua. 
> 
> Jos matkustajia kuunnellaan näissä, niin viimeaikoina taas näkyy että huidotaan kun bussi on pysäkin kohdalla tai 20 metriä ennen pysäkkiä. Kumpaas siinä sitten uskotaan kun matkustaja selittää että ei pysähtynyt ja kuljettaja sanoo että olin jo ohittanut pysäkin.


Jokainen palaute käsitellään kuljettajan kanssa henkilökohtaisesti. Itse oon useita kertoja ollut esimieheni kanssa vastaavassa palautekeskustelussa ja olen oman vastineeni asialle antanut, eli matkustaja huitonut liian myöhään merkkiä tai ei ole ollut näkyvästi pysäkillä (esim. pimeän aikaan, ei heijastinta, valoa tms. mitään) ja asia on ollut sillä kuitattu. Eli kyllä niissä kuljettajaa uskotaan. Uskaltaisin jopa väittää että hieman herkemmin kuljettajan kertomusta uskotaan kuin matkustajan. Se on aika yleisesti tiedossa et matkustajan palautteet ovat usein liioiteltuja ja väritettyjä.

----------


## jodo

No nyt en ihmettele enää yhtään miksi kaikki fiksut tyypit lähtee kuljettajan hommista pois. Itse en jaksaisi ajaa varmaan viikkoakaan tuollaisessa ilmapiirissä.

----------


## hana

Jos järjestelmä näyttää jälkikäteen katsottuna että kuljettaja on ohittanut virallisen väliaikapysäkin sekunnin liian aikaisin niin tämä on todellisuudessa tapahtunut useita sekunteja aikaisemmin toki ajonopeudesta riippuen. Pysäkki ei tietenkään ole yksi tietty tarkka kohta kartalla vaan aina pidempi alue ja kuljettaja näkee pysäkiltä poistumisen kun kuljettajan laitteessa oleva kolmio poistuu pysäkkipallon päältä pysäkkien välillä olevalle alueelle.

----------


## tkp

> No nyt en ihmettele enää yhtään miksi kaikki fiksut tyypit lähtee kuljettajan hommista pois. Itse en jaksaisi ajaa varmaan viikkoakaan tuollaisessa ilmapiirissä.


Tokihan näissä on yrityskohtaisia eroja miten asiakaspalautteisiin suhtaudutaan. Toisessa kuljettaja on lähtökohtaisesti syyllinen kaikkeen mitä tästä nyt keksitäänkään kertoa ja toisessa liikennepäällikkö kertoo että 70% palautteista voisi heittää suoraan roskiin.

----------


## zige94

> No nyt en ihmettele enää yhtään miksi kaikki fiksut tyypit lähtee kuljettajan hommista pois. Itse en jaksaisi ajaa varmaan viikkoakaan tuollaisessa ilmapiirissä.


Pidän itseäni fiksuna tyyppinä eikä itsellä ole mitään syytä lähteä pois. Väliajat ovat kuitenkin niin selvästi merkittyjä LIJ-näytöllä, joka kuljettajalle näkyy, ja ovat samoilla linjoilla aina samat pysäkit eivätkä vaihtele vuorokaudenaikojen mukaan joten ei pitäisi olla epäselvyyttä. Niitähän on jotka tarkoituksella ajavat niiden ohi, koska eivät esimerkiksi viimeisellä linjasivulla jaksa jäädä odottelemaan useita minuutteja. Tottakai nämäkin sanovat esimiehilleen että on vahingossa tapahtunut. Esimiehet joutuvat tulkitsemaan jokaisen tahalliseksi ja koska siitä tulee yhtiölle tappiota jopa useita satoja euroja ovat ne rangaistavia tekoja. Uskon vahvasti et kuljettajan aiheuttaessa raideliikenteessäkin yhtiölle tappiota niin sitä käsitellään kurinpidollisin toimin.

Ainakaan meillä ei esimiehet syytä automaattisesti kuljettajaa, vaan kuljettajalta kysytään oma vastine. Itse olen saanut mitä ihmeellisempiä palautteita ja kaikki on kuitattu vastineen jälkeen "mappi Ö:hön".

----------


## tlajunen

> Uskon vahvasti et kuljettajan aiheuttaessa raideliikenteessäkin yhtiölle tappiota niin sitä käsitellään kurinpidollisin toimin.


Mites konduktööri? Onko tällaiseen näkemystä?

----------


## Salomaa

Vuosia sitten saavuin Mikkelistä Helsinkiin. Junan piti pysähtyä Keravalla, mutta ohi ajettuaan tuli kuulutus: "anteeksi matkustajat, Keravalle aikoneiden liput kelpaavat myös paikallisjunissa". Juna ajoi siis "vahingossa" pysähtymättä Keravalla. Kuulutuksesta sai sen käsityksen että junan kuljettaja ei ihan ollut tehtäviensä tasalla. Ainoa kerta muuten että satun istumaan junassa joka ohittaa pysähtymättä aseman, jolla sen kuuluu pysähtyä.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Nää on näitä bussikuskien urbaanilegendoja että väliaikapysäkin ohi ajaminen tai pysäkin ohitus toisi ajamattoman lähdön.
Olen kuullut näitä 15 vuotta eikä ikinä mitään tapahtunut.
Näillä jutuilla pelotellaan kuljettajia, ilmeisen hyvin onnistuttu.
Totta on että väärä reitti huomataan. Siitä voi kuitenkin samantien ilmoittaa, kuka uskoo että lähtö olisi tällöin ajamaton?
Syitähän voi olla vaikka mitä. Luuletteko että HSL niitä alkaa tarkistaa kun tulee kymmeniä taikka satoja päivässä.
Taikka HSL:n aikataulut. Tuleeko HSL:n suunnittelijalle sanktioita kun liian tiukat ajoajat ja seuraava lähtö myöhästyy? No ei, vaikka pitäisi.
Saattaa olla pari vuotta yhden henkilön takia lähdöt myöhässä.
Sama se on jos kuski vaikkapa veskissä ja päivän jokainen lähtö sen takia myöhässä, ei tule mitään sanktioita.
Ylipäätään mitä sanktioita kuljettajille voisi antaa, huonompia linjoja vai työaikoja?

----------


## Zetor

> Nää on näitä bussikuskien urbaanilegendoja että väliaikapysäkin ohi ajaminen tai pysäkin ohitus toisi ajamattoman lähdön.
> Olen kuullut näitä 15 vuotta eikä ikinä mitään tapahtunut.


HSL:n tarjouskilpailun 52/2020 liite 1 Yleiset ehdot, kappale 6c: Sanktiot laatupoikkeamista:

_Ajantasauspysäkin lähtöajan laiminlyönti
Mikäli aikataulun mukainen ajantasauspysäkki ohitetaan tai jos auto lähtee
ajantasauspysäkiltä ennen sille asetettua lähtöaikaa, niin lähdöstä ei makseta liikennöintikorvausta.

Tilaaja ja liikennöitsijä voivat sopia poikkeavia käytäntöjä ajantasauspysäkin
ajan noudattamisesta, mikäli siitä nähdään olevan hyötyä matkustajanäkö-
kulmasta. Esimerkkinä tällaisesta tilanteesta voidaan käyttää normaalia kysyntää hiljaisemmista viikoista, jolloin liikennöinti on normaalia nopeampaa,
tai runkolinjamaista liikennettä, jossa tavoitteena on hyvä liikenteen säännöllisyys._

----------


## Knightrider

Onko kellään käytännön esimerkkiä tapauksesta, jossa liikennöintikorvaus olisi ihan oikeassa elämässä menetetty sekunnin etuajassa lähdön vuoksi, vai onko tämä vain teoriaa? Tuskin yksikään asiakas on yhdestä sekunnista ainakaan valittanut ja mikäli nämä menee aina laitteistosta automaattisesti HSL:n käsittelyyn, luulisi siinäkin prosessissa olevan joko pieni virhemarginaali (eihän se GPS:kään ole sekunnin/metrin tarkka) tai ainakin ihminen välissä, joka näkee että kyseessä on tosiaan vain yksi sekunti eikä turhaan aloita asian käsittelyä. Aivan kuin Poliisikin tekee 3 km/h tarkkuusvähennyksen mitatessaan nopeuksia eliminoidakseen mittauslaitteiston poikkeamat ja inhimillisten virheiden poissulkemiseksi ei rankaise pienistä (alle 7 km/h) ylinopeuksista, jotta liikenteessä tarkkailtaisiin muutakin kuin omaa nopeusmittaria. Luulisi liikennöitsijöidenkin pistävän metelin pystyyn jos oikeasti sekunnista menetettäisiin aina täysi liikennöintikorvaus - kuulostaa rahastukselta. Canis lupuksen tarinasta 15 sekunnin etuajassa ajosta ei käy ilmi, miten keskustelu lopulta eteni liikennöitsijän ja HSL:n välillä ja johtiko tapaus todella korvausten menettämiseen.

----------


## vristo

> Nää on näitä bussikuskien urbaanilegendoja että väliaikapysäkin ohi ajaminen tai pysäkin ohitus toisi ajamattoman lähdön.


Oletko ollut tai oletko tällä hetkellä bussinkuljettajana HSL-alueella?




> Ylipäätään mitä sanktioita kuljettajille voisi antaa, huonompia linjoja vai työaikoja?


Normaalit kurinpitomenettelyt ovat kirjallinen huomautus, kirjallinen varoitus ja työsuhteen jatkon tarkastelu. Näitä on tullut jo lukuisille kollegoille kautta liikenneyhtiöiden.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:08 ----------

Homma menee siis niin, että jokaisesta poikkeamasta tulee ilmoitus liikennetyönjohtoon ja jokainen poikkeama tarkastetaan ja käydään tarvittaessa kuljettajan kanssa. Vessassa saa ja pitää käydä, vaikka jäisi myöhäänkin. Periaate on se, että myöhässä olo ei ole niin paha kuin poistuminen reitiltä tai tasauspysäkin ohitus etuajassa.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Olen ollut useassa HSL alueen lafkassa ja muissakin. En enää, mitänyt tilausajoa joskus.
En tiedä ketään jolle olisi mitään tullut jos ajettu harhaan taikka lähdöt myöhässä.
Mutta tiedän sitäkin enemmän kulutusmittarista tulleita huomautuksia.
Harhaanajoja sattuu kaikille, ja
ongelma tietyissä firmoissa ettei linjoja juurikaan saa harjoitella muutakun vapaa-aikana.
Siis onko joku saanut kenkää kun ajanut harhaan taikka ajanut epähuomiossa väliaikapysäkin taikka moottoritie pysäkin ohi? Ei varmasti.

----------


## canis lupus

Useat firmat ovat ottaneet nyt kovemmat keinot käyttöön näiden ajamattomien hillitsemiseen. Esimerkiksi jo Tapiolan terminaalin ohittaminen pysähtymättä johtaa suoraan toimenpiteisiin. Tule toki uudestaan ajamaan HSL alueelle niin uskot. Eiköhän kannattaisi nyt vaan taipua uskomaan kun täällä useat nykyiset kuljettajat ovat kanssasi, Rekkakuski toista mieltä. Vielä vuosi sitten tasauspysäkin ohi ajo kuitattiin suoraan ilman sen kummempia vahingoksi. Nyt jos et ilmoita työnjohtoon tästä niin puhelin soi aivan varmasti

----------


## vristo

> Olen ollut useassa HSL alueen lafkassa ja muissakin. En enää, mitänyt tilausajoa joskus.
> En tiedä ketään jolle olisi mitään tullut jos ajettu harhaan taikka lähdöt myöhässä.
> Mutta tiedän sitäkin enemmän kulutusmittarista tulleita huomautuksia.
> Harhaanajoja sattuu kaikille, ja
> ongelma tietyissä firmoissa ettei linjoja juurikaan saa harjoitella muutakun vapaa-aikana.
> Siis onko joku saanut kenkää kun ajanut harhaan taikka ajanut epähuomiossa väliaikapysäkin taikka moottoritie pysäkin ohi? Ei varmasti.


HSL otti nämä kovat keinot käyttöön tämän vuoden alusta, joten jos et ole ajanut HSL-liikenteessä vuonna 2020, niin et voi tietää asiaa.

----------


## tkp

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/1197998

" Jotkut ovat saaneet huomautuksen ja toiset kirjallisen varoituksen. Se on aika kova sanktio. Siinä voi lähteä vaikka työpaikkakin alta, jos et noudata aikoja, sanoo nimettömästi esiintyvä mies."

Kuten jutussa kerrotaan niin kovemmat keinot, esim. väliaikojen tarkastaminen automaattisesti LIJ:stä on tullut käyttöön vuodenvaihteessa. Sitä aiemmin väliaikoja tai harhaanajamista ei juurikaan ole noteerattu sen enempää tilaajan kuin tuottajan toimesta, muuten kuin mahdollisten asiakaspalautteiden kautta. HU:n uutisesta saa tosin sen käsityksen että myöskin automaattisesti myöhässä olemisestakin tulisi sanktiota. Näinhän asia ei ole. Jos ruuhkan takia on myöhässä tai kuljettaja käy wc:ssä ja näiden syiden takia lähtö on myöhässä niin eipä noista mitään sanktiota voi kuljettajalle tulla.

----------


## vristo

Mutta, jos lähtöketjun ensimmäinen lähtö myöhästyy, kuljettajan toiminnasta johtuen, enemmän kuin kaksi minuuttia, niin siitäkin seuraa toimenpiteitä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nää on näitä bussikuskien urbaanilegendoja että väliaikapysäkin ohi ajaminen tai pysäkin ohitus toisi ajamattoman lähdön.
> Olen kuullut näitä 15 vuotta eikä ikinä mitään tapahtunut.
> Näillä jutuilla pelotellaan kuljettajia, ilmeisen hyvin onnistuttu.
> Totta on että väärä reitti huomataan. Siitä voi kuitenkin samantien ilmoittaa, kuka uskoo että lähtö olisi tällöin ajamaton?
> Syitähän voi olla vaikka mitä. Luuletteko että HSL niitä alkaa tarkistaa kun tulee kymmeniä taikka satoja päivässä.
> Taikka HSL:n aikataulut. Tuleeko HSL:n suunnittelijalle sanktioita kun liian tiukat ajoajat ja seuraava lähtö myöhästyy? No ei, vaikka pitäisi.
> Saattaa olla pari vuotta yhden henkilön takia lähdöt myöhässä.
> Sama se on jos kuski vaikkapa veskissä ja päivän jokainen lähtö sen takia myöhässä, ei tule mitään sanktioita.
> Ylipäätään mitä sanktioita kuljettajille voisi antaa, huonompia linjoja vai työaikoja?


Juuri näin minäkin uskon asian olevan. Olisi kohtuullista esittää esimerkki kuljettajasta, joka lähti tasauspysäkiltä 15 sekuntia etuajassa ja liikennöitsijä menetti korvauksen.  Yhtään esimerkkiä eivät ole kuljettajakirjoittajamme vielä esittäneet, vaikka täällä nyt pyydetään. Sen ymmärrän mitä sopimukseen kirjoitetaan, mutta että seuraamukset pienestä virheestä olisivat sellaiset mitä täällä esitetään, en usko.

Täysin eri asia on sitten sitten jos sama kuljettaja toistuvasti useampina päivinä lähtee tasauspysäkiltä 1-5 minuuttia etuajassa, niin se on ihan eri asia. Nyt kyllä jankkaan niin kauan kunnes lyödään faktaa eli käytännön esimerkkitapaus.

En ole asiantuntija mutta Rekkakuskin perustelut ja logiikka tuntuu johdonmukaisilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:24 ----------




> Oletko ollut tai oletko tällä hetkellä bussinkuljettajana HSL-alueella?


Sinä olet todennäköisesti myös hyvä ja luotettava asiakaslähtöinen kuljettaja, joten kyllä Sinä nyt yhden esimerkin voit kertoa, missä tilanteessa liikennöitsijä menetti korvauksen, kun kuljettaja lähti etuajassa tasauspysäkiltä.

----------


## tkp

Vastahan tässä eräs kuljettaja kirjoitti asiasta, joten voinet jankata asiasta tästä eteenpäin jossain muualla? 




> Juuri näin minäkin uskon asian olevan. Olisi kohtuullista esittää esimerkki kuljettajasta, joka lähti tasauspysäkiltä 15 sekuntia etuajassa ja liikennöitsijä menetti korvauksen.  Yhtään esimerkkiä eivät ole kuljettajakirjoittajamme vielä esittäneet, vaikka täällä nyt pyydetään. Sen ymmärrän mitä sopimukseen kirjoitetaan, mutta että seuraamukset pienestä virheestä olisivat sellaiset mitä täällä esitetään, en usko.
> 
> Täysin eri asia on sitten sitten jos sama kuljettaja toistuvasti useampina päivinä lähtee tasauspysäkiltä 1-5 minuuttia etuajassa, niin se on ihan eri asia. Nyt kyllä jankkaan niin kauan kunnes lyödään faktaa eli käytännön esimerkkitapaus.





> Mä oon ajanu tasauspysäkin ohitse 15 sekuntia etuajassa. Soitin työnjohtoon ja ilmoitin asiasta että oli "vain 15 sekuntia etuajassa", vastaus oli suoraan "se on ajamaton. Ei voi mitään. Tarkkana jatkossa"

----------


## Salomaa

> Vastahan tässä eräs kuljettaja kirjoitti asiasta, joten voinet jankata asiasta tästä eteenpäin jossain muualla?


Niin hänelle sanottiin että "ajamaton". Mutta jos tuo 15 sekuntia oli ainoa etuajassa ajo sillä lähdöllä, niin on vaikea uskoa. Jos kuljettaja kertoo mikä lähtö, mikä linja ja milloin, niin kertomus vaikuttaisi uskottavammalta. Hänelle sanottiin että "ajamaton", mutta sehän pelottaa kuljettajaa, mutta eihän siinä ole päätä eikä häntää että liikennöitsija ei saa korvauksia lähdöstä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Väitöksiin kantaa ottamatta totean, että loppujen lopuksi tieto lähdöistä, joista ei ole maksettu liikennöintikorvausta kuuluu HSL:n ja liikennöitsijän välille. En jaksa uskoa, että kuljettajille tai ulkopuolisille kerrotaan suoraan, mistä lähdöistä jäi korvaus saamatta. Toki jos virheitä sattuu samalle kuljettajalle usein, voidaan mainita kokonaisuutena, että olemme menettäneet korvauksia toimintasi vuoksi. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä, kokemukseni rajoittuvat HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Zambo

> Hänelle sanottiin että "ajamaton", mutta sehän pelottaa kuljettajaa, mutta eihän siinä ole päätä eikä häntää että liikennöitsija ei saa korvauksia lähdöstä.


Päätä ja häntää on, että liikennöintikorvauksista vähennetään sanktiot. En nyt tarkkaan muista ko. lähtöjen etuajassa ohituksen määrää, mutta ne olivat sekunteja (esim 17 ja 28). Puhtaita vahinkoja, kun väliaikapysäkki on tyhjä ja vahingossa ajaa ohi.

LIJ järjestelmää tallentaa automaattisesti kaikki aikataulusta ja reitistä poikkeavat virheet. Jos virheilmoituksille ei löydy hyväksyttävää syytä, niin liikennöitsijää sanktioidaan sopimuksen mukaisesti.

(En saanut kuvaa liitettyä, mutta tässä otsikkorivit todellisesta HSL:n maksamasta korvauslaskusta vuonna 2020:

Matala A2 -bussi:
Aikataulun mukainen 
Lähtöajasta myöhästyminen
Välipisteajan laiminlyönti

Matala telibussi:
Aikataulun mukainen
Ajamaton 1.5
Lähtöajasta myöhästyminen
Välipisteajan laiminlyönti

----------


## Salomaa

Alamme päästä yksimielisyyteen. Sitä ajoin takaa, että sekunnin etuaika tasauspysäkiltä ei poista liikennöitsijän korvausta kyseiseltä lähdöltä. Siitähän tässä väitellään.

----------


## vristo

> Sinä olet todennäköisesti myös hyvä ja luotettava asiakaslähtöinen kuljettaja, joten kyllä Sinä nyt yhden esimerkin voit kertoa, missä tilanteessa liikennöitsijä menetti korvauksen, kun kuljettaja lähti etuajassa tasauspysäkiltä.


Kuten Joonas Piokin sanoi, sitä asia ei kerrota yksityiskohtaisesti kuljettajalle, mutta hän tietää toimineensa väärin kun liikenne-esimies ojentaa hänelle kirjallisen huomautuksen, seuraavasta vastaavasta tapauksesta kirjallisen varoituksen ja siitä seuraavasta mennäänkin pohtimaan jo työsuhteen jatkoa. Näitä tapauksia tiedän useita, mutta en lähde niitä yksilöimään sen kummemmin. 

Olen työskennellyt 30 vuotta HSL-liikenteessä ja sen edeltäjissä ja tiedän, mistä puhun. Sinä, hyvä nimimerkki "Salomaa", et tiedä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuten Joonas Piokin sanoi, sitä asia ei kerrota yksityiskohtaisesti kuljettajalle, mutta hän tietää toimineensa väärin kun liikenne-esimies ojentaa hänelle kirjallisen huomautuksen, seuraavasta vastaavasta tapauksesta kirjallisen varoituksen ja siitä seuraavasta mennäänkin pohtimaan jo työsuhteen jatkoa. Näitä tapauksia tiedän useita, mutta en lähde niitä yksilöimään sen kummemmin. 
> 
> Olen työskennellyt 30 vuotta HSL-liikenteessä ja sen edeltäjissä ja tiedän, mistä puhun. Sinä, hyvä nimimerkki "Salomaa", et tiedä.


Ydinkysymys oli se että yhdellä lähdöllä 1 sekunnin etuajassa lähtö tasauspysäkiltä aiheuttaa liikennöitsijän korvauksen menetyksen. Sitä ei ole vielä tässä ketjussa luotettavasti esitetty. Jos kuljettajalla on tapana toistuvasti lähteä tasauspysäkiltä etuajassa, niin eihän siinä ole mitään kiistämistä että asia otetaan esille ja siitä huomautetaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:39 ----------




> Päätä ja häntää on, että liikennöintikorvauksista vähennetään sanktiot. En nyt tarkkaan muista ko. lähtöjen etuajassa ohituksen määrää, mutta ne olivat sekunteja (esim 17 ja 28). Puhtaita vahinkoja, kun väliaikapysäkki on tyhjä ja vahingossa ajaa ohi.
> 
> ...i


Joku muistaa ja kertoo täällä kuinka paljon yhdellä lähdöllä saa olla etuajassa lähtöjä, mitkä varmuudella aiheuttavat liikennöintikorvauksen poiston tai osittaisen vähennyksen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:45 ----------

HU:  _Eräs kuljettaja sanoi, että heillä on kohta äijistä pulaa, kun varoitustili on täynnä, kertoo kuljettaja, jonka mukaan aikataulut ovat tiukat, mutta niissä on mahdollista pysyä._

Tämä uutinen voidaan tulkita niin että sanonta "varoitustili on täynnä" tarkoittaa useampaa poikkeavaa suoritusta.
(Joonas muuten sanoi että hänen kokemuksensa ovat HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta)

----------


## vristo

> Ydinkysymys oli se että yhdellä lähdöllä 1 sekunnin etuajassa lähtö tasauspysäkiltä aiheuttaa liikennöitsijän korvauksen menetyksen. Sitä ei ole vielä tässä ketjussa luotettavasti esitetty.


Eikä tulla esittämään. Minulla ei ole kirjallisia todisteita asiasta, sillä olen vain bussinkuljettaja, enkä ole edustamassani yhtiössä siinä asemassa, että minulla olisi pääsyä noihin tietoihin. Vaikka olisikin, niin en voisi niitä tässä foorumissa julkaista. Sen tiedän, että asiasta on lukuisat kollegat saaneet em. kurinpitotoimenpiteitä.

----------


## tkp

> Väitöksiin kantaa ottamatta totean, että loppujen lopuksi tieto lähdöistä, joista ei ole maksettu liikennöintikorvausta kuuluu HSL:n ja liikennöitsijän välille. En jaksa uskoa, että kuljettajille tai ulkopuolisille kerrotaan suoraan, mistä lähdöistä jäi korvaus saamatta. Toki jos virheitä sattuu samalle kuljettajalle usein, voidaan mainita kokonaisuutena, että olemme menettäneet korvauksia toimintasi vuoksi. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä, kokemukseni rajoittuvat HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle.


Kyllähän ne sanktiot ja palautteet joista aiheutuu yritykselle taloudellista tappiota aika nopeasti selvitetään kuljettajan kanssa ja vaikka ei nyt suoraan sanottaisi että kuinka monta euroa yritykselle tuli tappiota niin kyllähän se syy tehdään kuljettajalle selväksi. Ainakin aikaisemmin rahalliset sanktiot oli näkyvissä tarjouskilpailun liitteissä. Tampereella ajamaton lähtö taitaa olla ennen aamukahdeksaa 200 ja muina aikoina 50+liikennöintikorvauksen menetys. 






> Niin hänelle sanottiin että "ajamaton". Mutta jos tuo 15 sekuntia oli ainoa etuajassa ajo sillä lähdöllä, niin on vaikea uskoa. Jos kuljettaja kertoo mikä lähtö, mikä linja ja milloin, niin kertomus vaikuttaisi uskottavammalta. Hänelle sanottiin että "ajamaton", mutta sehän pelottaa kuljettajaa, mutta eihän siinä ole päätä eikä häntää että liikennöitsija ei saa korvauksia lähdöstä.


tälle foorumille tarvitaan selvästi uusia työkaluja

----------


## kuukanko

Aikasemmistakin väännöistä Salomaan kanssa tiedetään, että ihan sama mitä todisteita täällä esitetään, ei Salomaa lopeta vänkäämistä. Kaikille muille asia on varmaan harvinaisen selvä. Koska asiasta lisää vänkääminen ei enää tuo lisäarvoa, kannustan lopettamaan sen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Aikasemmistakin väännöistä Salomaan kanssa tiedetään, että ihan sama mitä todisteita täällä esitetään, ei Salomaa lopeta vänkäämistä. Kaikille muille asia on varmaan harvinaisen selvä. Koska asiasta lisää vänkääminen ei enää tuo lisäarvoa, kannustan lopettamaan sen.


Yksi aikaisempi vääntö oli teema, jossa tietynlaiset asukkaat muuttaisivat tai kehotetaan muuttamaan Helsingistä pois. Tilanne oli kyllä siinä keskustelussa niin että itse esitin todisteita Suomen laista ja poliittisten päättäjien lausuntoja. Näin keskusteluun paljon vaivaa. Ihan sama mitä todisteita esitin, joillakin keskustelijoilla oli vahva mielipide. Kuka tai ketkä siinä sitten vänkää.

----------


## vristo

> Yksi aikaisempi vääntö oli teema, jossa tietynlaiset asukkaat muuttaisivat tai kehotetaan muuttamaan Helsingistä pois.


Ymmärrän tämän asian niin, että sinulle keskusteluiden päätarkoitus täällä on nimenomaan tämä asioiden "vääntö". Nyt minäkin sen tajuan, sillä joka kerta asia asiat menevät tähän "peitsen taittamiseen". Alat vääntämään täällä asioista liikenteen ammattilaisten kanssa ja asioista, joista sinulla ei, ilmiselvästi, ole hajuakaan. Me emme voi esittää kaikkia todisteita moniin jopa yrityssalaisuuden piirissä oleviin asioihin (ainakaan minä en esitä). 

Itse jätän tämän keskustelun tähän ja sinä, hyvä "Salomaa", voit tutkia esimerkiksi Reittilokia jatkossa.

----------


## Salomaa

> HSL:n tarjouskilpailun 52/2020 liite 1 Yleiset ehdot, kappale 6c: Sanktiot laatupoikkeamista:
> 
> _Ajantasauspysäkin lähtöajan laiminlyönti
> Mikäli aikataulun mukainen ajantasauspysäkki ohitetaan tai jos auto lähtee
> ajantasauspysäkiltä ennen sille asetettua lähtöaikaa, niin lähdöstä ei makseta liikennöintikorvausta.
> 
> Tilaaja ja liikennöitsijä voivat sopia poikkeavia käytäntöjä ajantasauspysäkin
> ajan noudattamisesta, mikäli siitä nähdään olevan hyötyä matkustajanäkö-
> kulmasta. Esimerkkinä tällaisesta tilanteesta voidaan käyttää normaalia kysyntää hiljaisemmista viikoista, jolloin liikennöinti on normaalia nopeampaa,
> tai runkolinjamaista liikennettä, jossa tavoitteena on hyvä liikenteen säännöllisyys._


Tuossahan itse asia on selvästi sanottu. Tilaaja ja liikennöitsijä voivat sopia virhemarginaalista, jolloin vähäinen virhe ei aiheuta lähdön liikennöintikorvauksen menetystä. Minua kiinnostaa joukkoliikenteen ja sen suunnittelun kokonaisuus. Minulla ei ole tarvetta viedä asioita henkilöön. Lopetan myös tähän, koska sananvapauteen foorumilla liittyy ongelmia.

----------


## canis lupus

Asia on tietenkin ok jos siitä sovitaan ennestään. Turha sitä jälkeenpäin yrittää vedota tuohon. Ja kuljettajalla ei ole ominpäin mitään asiaa tehdä näitä poikkeuksia vaikka kuinka järkevältä se tuntuisikin, vaan ne tulevat työnjohdosta. Omin päin kuljettajan tekemät poikkeukset ovat rangaistavia tekoja. On sitten näitä poikkeuksia joita kuljettaja tietenkin saa tehdä omin päin, kuitenkin nämä ovat niitä jotka vaativat välitöntä toimintaa esimerkiksi liikennehaitan torjumiseksi


Tuossa ajoin tuota vihreää reittiä ominpäin ja ohitin täten Kapteeninkadun pysäkin. Kyseinen pysäkki on myös raitiovaunupysäkki ja keskellä sitä sattui olemaan MAN hätävilkut päällä. Rako oli liian pieni linja-autolle ja taakse alkoi kertyä jonoa niin päätin ominpäin tehdä tämän ratkaisun jotta liikenne saataisiin rullaamaan enkä jäisi siihen tulpaksi. Jälkeenpäin ilmoitin asiasta työnjohtoon ja olin toiminut oikein tilanteessa. Tästä hyvin epätodennäköisesti tuli ajamatonta

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Tänään 1.2. Nobinan kuljettaja kääntyi Kauniaisten Postitorilla linjalla 549 Tunnelitieltä Helsingintielle Asematien sijasta ja kävi heittämässä Citaron ympäri Kauniaisten aseman liityntäpysäköintipaikalla. 

Aika usein näen samanlaisen virheen linjalla 548, jossa kuljettaja kääntyy Asematielle Helsingintien sijasta ja joutuu tekemään U-käännöksen, mutta tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun 549:llä tapahtuu samanlainen moka.

Tapahtumapaikka Google Mapsissä

----------


## Wreith

23.2

Tänään tikkurilassa näkyi kummia. Oletan että, linjan 736 kuljettaja oli kääntynyt kielotieltä vahingossa unikkotielle. Kuljettaja yritti vielä kääntää bussia ympäri tikkurilan terveysaseman nurkalla siten, että se oli poikittain tien tukkona. Kuski havahtui siihen ettei 15-metrinen volvo mahdukaan kääntymään siinä niin hän peruutti kävelyreitille ja päätyi ajamaan unikkotien läpi. Kyseessä oli joku #81X volvo

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tänään 1.2. Nobinan kuljettaja kääntyi Kauniaisten Postitorilla linjalla 549 Tunnelitieltä Helsingintielle Asematien sijasta ja kävi heittämässä Citaron ympäri Kauniaisten aseman liityntäpysäköintipaikalla. 
> 
> Aika usein näen samanlaisen virheen linjalla 548, jossa kuljettaja kääntyy Asematielle Helsingintien sijasta ja joutuu tekemään U-käännöksen, mutta tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun 549:llä tapahtuu samanlainen moka.
> 
> Tapahtumapaikka Google Mapsissä


Tultiin syksyllä (548) Tapiolasta  Kauniaistentietä Kuljettaja ajoi suoraan, vaikka Tunnelitielle olisi pitänyt kääntyä. Käytiin siinä kunnantalon ympyrässä kääntymässä, kuljettaja ei ollut ajanut vuosiin linjaa, muisti toisen linjan reittiä. Oma havainto on vastaava, kuljettaja ollut joskus 2012 viimeksi tuolla linjalla. Allekirjoittanut myöhästyi täten junasta kirkkonummen suuntaan.

----------


## joboo

14.5-15.5 välisenä yönä 39N kuljettaja jätti ajamatta kokonaan kartanonkaaren osuuden.

----------


## ettäjaa

Tänään 94:llä ajanut kuski taisi hetken luulla ajavansa 95:llä. Onneksi tuossa pystyy pyöräyttämään bussin ympäri liikenneympyrässä ja palaamaan reitille pikaisesti.

----------


## citybus

Nobina 1265 (nivel) ajeli pitkin Töölönkatua kilvet pimeänä maalle päin klo 18.45 ja etsi pääsyä Topeliuksenkadulle. Ei ollut vissiin ihan reitti hanskassa kuljettajalla. Matkustajia oli reilusti kyydissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobina 1265 (nivel) ajeli pitkin Töölönkatua kilvet pimeänä maalle päin klo 18.45 ja etsi pääsyä Topeliuksenkadulle. Ei ollut vissiin ihan reitti hanskassa kuljettajalla. Matkustajia oli reilusti kyydissä.


Minä puolestani olin NF 1257:n kyydissä puoli kuuden aikaan aamulla (16.8.) kohti Eiraa. Sinne mentiin kuljettajan erehdyksen takia reittiä ... Albertinkatu - *Merimiehenkatu* - *Fredrikinkatu (kielletty ajosuunta)* - Viiskulma - Laivurinkatu. Fredalla mentiin ratikkakiskoilla, raitiovaunuthan ajavat siinä myös etelään, bussi siis imitoi siinä ratikkaa. Oikea ajoreitti olisi ollut vasta Pursimiehenkadun kautta.

----------


## Melamies

> Fredalla mentiin ratikkakiskoilla, raitiovaunuthan ajavat siinä myös etelään, bussi siis imitoi siinä ratikkaa.


Huomasitko, että pöllikö bussi samalla sähköä ratikoiden ajolangasta?  :Smile:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Huomasitko, että pöllikö bussi samalla sähköä ratikoiden ajolangasta?


Kyseessä ei ollutkaan erehdys, vaan taktinen pikalataus, ettei aikaa olisi haaskaantunut Eirassa lataamiseen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Arvostan jäsenien Melamies ja AnonyymiPseudonyymi viljelemää huumoria, se tekee raikkaan tuulahduksen toisinaan kovin totiseen menoon. Mutta sen verran pitää pilata iloa, että kyllä aikaa käytettiin Laivurinkadulla ihan lailliseen lataamiseen asiaankuuluvasta tolpasta. Ajansäästöä ei tällä kertaa saatu.

----------


## Tarkastaja

17.8. n. klo 17 
617 Rautatientorille / Helb 1832

Kuljettaja ajoi Aviapoliksessa Tikkurilantieltä suoraan Lentoasemantielle ohittaen Veromiehen osuuden. Virhe huomattiin ja auto käännettiin Virkatien liinenneympyrässä takaisin ja skipattu osuus ajettiin normaalisti.

----------


## vristo

> 17.8. n. klo 17 
> 617 Rautatientorille / Helb 1832
> 
> Kuljettaja ajoi Aviapoliksessa Tikkurilantieltä suoraan Lentoasemantielle ohittaen Veromiehen osuuden. Virhe huomattiin ja auto käännettiin Virkatien liinenneympyrässä takaisin ja skipattu osuus ajettiin normaalisti.


Näin pitää toimia kun tekee virheen (joita jokainen tekee). Pitää palata siihen kohtaan, josta harhautui ulos reitiltä. Siten yksikään pysäkki ei jää väliin ja lähtö on ajettu.

----------


## joboo

Tutkasta juuri kattelin kun 37 (NF 1175) kohti Myyrmäen asemaa ajoi suoraan Rajatorpantietä, jätti ajamatta Raappavuorentien ja Vaskivuorentien. Tämä myös katsottu reittilokista, ajamatta jäänneillä pysäkkien kohdalla lukee (suunniteltu lähtö)

----------


## Wreith

16.8 

Näytti taas yksi 37 olevan eksyksissä. Oli ajanut rajatorpantietä metropolian ohi. Lopulta teki u-käännöksen risteyksessä.

----------


## Lexa99

16.8.

Aamulla 10 aikaan linjan 600 auto pysähtyi Osuustien pysäkillä matkalla lentoasemalle. Pysäkki oli siis 615:n käyttämä, mutta runkolinjauudistuksessa se karsittiin pois.

----------


## hana

> 16.8.
> 
> Aamulla 10 aikaan linjan 600 auto pysähtyi Osuustien pysäkillä matkalla lentoasemalle. Pysäkki oli siis 615:n käyttämä, mutta runkolinjauudistuksessa se karsittiin pois.


Luulen että ainakin osa kuljettajista joustaa ensimmäisen viikon aikana ja opastaa muuttuneista pysäkeistä.

----------


## ettäjaa

15.8.

12:11 431 Kivistön suuntaan ohitti pysäkit Volvo-Viherkumpu moottoritietä pitkin. Mahtaa ärsyttää jos joku odotti bussia siellä eikä bussi ikinä saapunut.

----------


## Miska

> 15.8.
> 
> 12:11 431 Kivistön suuntaan ohitti pysäkit Volvo-Viherkumpu moottoritietä pitkin. Mahtaa ärsyttää jos joku odotti bussia siellä eikä bussi ikinä saapunut.


Reittilokin perusteella linjalla 431 ollut auto 1801 olisi kuitenkin eilen 15.8. ajanut ihan oikeaa reittiä ja ajallaan (esim. Viherkummun pysäkin ohitus  klo 12.08). Ehkä kyseessä on ollut jokin siirtoajossa ollut auto. Esimerkiksi monilla Kivistön linjoilla alkaa iltapäivän tiheämpi liikenne jo klo 12 jälkeen, joten juuri tuohon aikaan saattaisi olla HelB:n auto siirtoajossa varikolta Kivistöön.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Reittilokin perusteella linjalla 431 ollut auto 1801 olisi kuitenkin eilen 15.8. ajanut ihan oikeaa reittiä ja ajallaan (esim. Viherkummun pysäkin ohitus  klo 12.08). Ehkä kyseessä on ollut jokin siirtoajossa ollut auto. Esimerkiksi monilla Kivistön linjoilla alkaa iltapäivän tiheämpi liikenne jo klo 12 jälkeen, joten juuri tuohon aikaan saattaisi olla HelB:n auto siirtoajossa varikolta Kivistöön.


Siis 12:11 lähtö keskustasta Kivistöön, joka ohitti tuon alueen noin 12:35.

----------


## Miccoz

22.8. noin 7.45-8.00

Ainakin kaksi vuoroa linjalla 611 ajettiin Koivuhaan kautta, reitti muuttui 15.8. siten, että pitäisi mennä Suutarilasta Kehä III:n kautta Ala-Tikkurilaan ja sieltä suoraan Dixiin.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Eilen 9.9. klo 20:09 bongasin PL 260 / 59 ajamassa Capellan puistotietä Sompasaaren suuntaan vaikka poikkeusreitti kulkee ko. tieosuutta ainoastaan Malminkartanon suuntaan pois Sompasaaresta.

----------


## Bussihullu

Linja 603 ajoi tänään tutkan mukaan Lepolantieltä Paloheinän päätepysäkille linjan 63 reittiä. Ei sillä väliä, kyseinen reitti on hiljainen, mutta onko pikkubusseilla tällaisten poikkeamien tekeminen jotenkin yleinen käytäntö?

----------


## joboo

Juuri tällä hetkellä 37 (1169) keskustasta maalle päin nousi Vihdintieltä Kehä1-Kantelettarentielle-Kehä1-Vihdintie. Taas loistaa tämä Nobinan palvelu.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Juuri tällä hetkellä 37 (1169) keskustasta maalle päin nousi Vihdintieltä Kehä1-Kantelettarentielle-Kehä1-Vihdintie. Taas loistaa tämä Nobinan palvelu.


Siellä oli onnettomuus ja ajorata suljettu liikenteeltä:
https://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava....dcf1bab152658a

----------


## Melamies

> Siellä oli onnettomuus ja ajorata suljettu liikenteeltä:
> https://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava....dcf1bab152658a


Jos tuossa on tuo onnettomuuden kohta oikein, niin mitäpä hyötyä oli hakea kehäykköseltä vauhtia?

----------


## vristo

> Jos tuossa on tuo onnettomuuden kohta oikein, niin mitäpä hyötyä oli hakea kehäykköseltä vauhtia?


Voihan olla, että poliisi on ohjannut noin. Ei tiedä kun ei ole ollut itse paikalla.

----------


## canis lupus

> Jos tuossa on tuo onnettomuuden kohta oikein, niin mitäpä hyötyä oli hakea kehäykköseltä vauhtia?


Autoihin tulee työnjohdolta sekä HSL viestejä poikkeusreiteistä. Harvoin jos koskaan se kuljettaja itse lähtee ominpäin poikkeusreitille. Joskus poliisi vaan yllättäen määrää pois reitiltä. Tuossa oli moottoripyöräijä auton alla. Sen verran vakava onnettomuus että tie on varmasti ollut suljettuna

----------


## Melamies

> Autoihin tulee työnjohdolta sekä HSL viestejä poikkeusreiteistä. Harvoin jos koskaan se kuljettaja itse lähtee ominpäin poikkeusreitille. Joskus poliisi vaan yllättäen määrää pois reitiltä. Tuossa oli moottoripyöräijä auton alla. Sen verran vakava onnettomuus että tie on varmasti ollut suljettuna


Niinhän tuossa luki, mutta jotta tuossa kehäykkösellä ajelulla olisi ollut mitään järkeä, tukoksen olisi ollut oltava täsmälleen kehäykkösen sillan alla, koska tuollaisella koukkauksella pystyy ohittamaan vain sen ja muuten palautuu Vihdintielle Tilannehuoneen ilmoittamaan tukoskohtaan. Ehkäpä Tilannehuoneen mainitsema tukoskohta oli väärä.

----------


## bussireitti

4.10.

PL 771 / 57 eksyi Viikin kampusella Kanslerinkaarelle.

----------

